# 1. Weißwurst MTB-Rennen in Külsheim



## FR_girl (2. Oktober 2004)

ACHTUNG AUFGEPASST!!!!  

Wir in Külsheim haben dieses Jahr immer noch nicht genug!!!

Und deswegen haben wir beschlossen dieses Jahr (noch zusätzlich zu unserer alljährlichen RTF und dem dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal stattgefundenen 12-h-MTB-Rennen) noch ein CC-Rennen  zu organisieren!!!

Statt finden tut das ganze am 1.Advent sprich dem 28.November!
Ausreden, von wegen "Verpflichtungen bei anderen Bike-Veranstaltungen" werden also nicht akzeptiert!! 
Die Männer fahren 4 Runden;  Frauen, Jugend U19 (m/w) 3 Runden;  Jugend U16 (m/w) 2 Runden
(Runde ist ca.6 km)

Anschließend gibt es zur Aufwärmung für jeden Starter ein Paar Weißwürste!!!

  Also:  KOMMT NACH KÜLSHEIM!!!!Wir hoffen auf zahlreiches Erscheinen!!!
Eure Biker aus dem Main-Tauber Kreis


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi ihr Wahnsinnigen!

4 Runden à 6 Km sind ja 24km!!! Fast schon ein Halbmarathon......   Höhenmeter pro Runde? Startgeld? Was wird sonst noch geboten? Preise? Oder nur just fur Fun? Anmeldung?

Denke mal, daß ich dabei bin......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_girl (3. Oktober 2004)

...also komm: "Halbmarathon" !!   
n stündle dann ist ma fertig   

Aber auch wenn du ein zwei Minuten länger fährst, freuen wir uns natürlich wenn du kommst!!!

Startgeld ist 6,50  Dafür darf man eine richtig schönes kleines Rennen fahren mit super freundlicher Atmosphäre (weil ganz nette Leute kommen), man bekommt wie gesagt danach ein Paar Weißwürste, ja was gibts sonst noch Verpflegung evetuell während des Rennens (Trinken, Apfel usw.)  auf Wunsch natürlich eine Urkunde, ne Überraschung für die Sieger....
(Also wenn des nicht reicht....)
Duschmöglichkeiten und Fahrradwaschplatz sind natürlich auch noch vorhanden 

Höhenmeter haben wir so ca. 85.... 
Also ich würd sagen, kalt wirds einem - auch wenns Ende November ist - nicht! 

Also kommt alle nach Külsheim!!!!


----------



## BEAVER (3. Oktober 2004)

Hm, hätte evtl. auch Interesse, müsste nur noch wissen wo Külsheim ist


----------



## FR_girl (3. Oktober 2004)

AAAAlso:

Külsheim... im Lieblichen Taubertal (Main-Tauber-Kreis)
gar nicht weit von der bayr. Grenze entfernt! (hessen ist auch gar net weit weg)
Also genau gesagt:
97900 Külsheim/Baden

Start ist übrigens um 10.30 Uhr an der Festhalle


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Oktober 2004)

Halbmarathon....  

War ja nur n`Spässle  

Also 85hm....pro Runde? Nehm ich jetzt mal an. Oder?

Äh, übrigens....ich ess kein Fleisch.....krieg ich dann was anderes nach dem Rennen?    Aber nur wenns keine Umstände macht!!

Sollte es also keinen üblen Wintereinbruch mit mehreren Metern Schnee geben ( ich hasse den Winter!!!     :kotz:   )
dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## FR_girl (4. Oktober 2004)

Find ich gut, dass ihr kommt!!!
Macht schön viel Werbung!!   

(weitere) Infos gibts auch hier: www.rsv-kuelsheim.de

"wintereinbruch" ist bei uns Ende November nicht so üblich..... 
aber kannst ja n bissle schnee mitbringen   
(für die vorweihnachtliche stimmung   )


----------



## Tom:-) (21. Oktober 2004)

jawollja, werde dabei sein!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (22. Oktober 2004)

bei mir liegt davon sogar n flyer aufm tisch!
weiß bloß noch nicht ob ich bis dahin meinen bänderriss auskuriert hab...


----------



## FR_girl (23. Oktober 2004)

wär natürlich höchst edel wenn ihr alle kommen könnt !!!
(und bis dahin vielleicht noch n bissle werbung macht   )
ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass wir schon jetzt richtig fleißig am organisieren sind!! 
dass ihr ein richtig schönes rennen fahren könnt!!!

also keep on rockin'
und kette rechts


----------



## sharky (23. Oktober 2004)

klingt gut  

frage: anmeldung?
einfach morgens angeschlappt kommen und "hallo ich bin da" sagen?

wann ist denn morgens start? hab so ne stunden anfahrt und will nicht extra übernachten.... packt man das morgens mit anfahrt ect oder ist die startzeit so marathon-like mitten in der nacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_girl (23. Oktober 2004)

...also Anfahrt frühs is kein problem (wie gesagt von HN ne knappe stunde) Start ist um 10.30 Uhr an der Festhalle in Külsheim.
Anmelden ist auch ganz unproblematisch: Einfach kommen!!!!


----------



## drivingghost (23. Oktober 2004)

gibt es eine Zeitnahme, wie ist die Strecke? Über Wiesen und Felder oder gibt es auch Singletrails? Waldstrecke?
Gibt es Senf zu den Würsten?
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (23. Oktober 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Senf zu den Würsten?
> Gruß, Ramin


  das ist natürlich die alles entscheidende frage   also davon kann man sein kommen wirklich abhängig machen  
ich rechne mal fest damit daß du mitmachst, sonntags hast du keine meisterschule 

streckeninfo wäre wirklich interessant. vielleicht lädt uns fr girl ja auch mal vorher auf nen kaffee ein und macht ne privatführung auf der strecke


----------



## FR_girl (27. Oktober 2004)

Aaaalso...erst mal zur wichtigsten frage überhaupt!!!   
Ja, es gibt senf zu den Würsten!!!!    (fette Frage)

tja.. ihr wollt noch infos... 
hmm... also leider ist das höhenprofil noch immer nicht online, aber wir ham die hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben.
Schaut einfach mal immer wieder auf unsere (leider noch ziemlich in der entstehungsphase) webside: www.rsv-kuelsheim.de

was wollt ihr denn noch wissen??? 
Auf jeden Fall gibts zur Weißwurst noch Hefeweizen.. so wie sichs ghört halt... 
 

Ne private Streckenführung kann ich gerne ein tag vorher anbieten...    (aber ihr wollt ja nicht ein tag vorher kommen).....
Find ich aber trotzdem gut, dass jetzt so viele kommen. Ist nämlich unser erstes CC Rennen und deswegen hoffen wir, dass alles gut läuft und ihr auch zufrieden seid!!!!!


----------



## sharky (28. Oktober 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> was wollt ihr denn noch wissen???


naja, halt mal über die streckenführung und so. das höhenprofil ist mir recht wurscht bei 80hm, so schlimm kann das nicht sein  aber wie sieht die strecke an sich aus? sind das wald- und wiesenwege oder auch mal singletrails. gibt es irgendwelche "schlüsselstellen" wo man nur allein durch kann, es vorkommen kann, daß einer vor einem absteigt und schiebt oder sind alles autobahnen wo man mit x leuten nebeneinander fahren kann? 

dann noch, ob es eine zeitnahme gibt?

und: starten alle altersklassen in enem lauf oder starten die getrennt?


----------



## FR_girl (30. Oktober 2004)

okay.... 
zur zeitnahme: ja es gibt eine! Immerhin ist es ja ein Rennen!!!
Es gibt einen Massenstart, also alle starten zusammen, werden aber natürlich getrennt gewertet. (u16 u19 und älter jeweils m und w!!)

zur strecke: die strecke besteht größtenteils aus wiesen und feldwegen, aber auch da sind die permanenten anstiege nicht zu verachten.... einen kurzen singletrail durch den wald gibts auch. aber ansich ist die strecke nicht sehr technisch, dafür können wir aber nix, weil wir halt was aus unseren gegebenheiten machen müssen.   
aber keine sorge: zu x kann ma da garantiert nicht nebeneinander fahren!!
da wird schon selektiert, vor allem weil die strecke ja nicht so technisch ist, wird sie eher schnell und wenn dann auch noch gaaanz viel matsch ist (weil november und regen usw.) braucht ihr euch keine sorgen machen dass es zu leicht wird   

ach ja... und ganz wichtig, danach gibts zu den weißwürsten natürlich noch weißbier...  also lohnt sich die anstrengung auch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (30. Oktober 2004)

Hm am 17.11 Termin bein Tätowierer + 10 Tage keinen Sport mach den 27. 28 passt.. ICH KOMME!!

Passt auf, dass ihr mit der Ankündigung von Bier nicht noch den Rest der Singlespeed - Gemeinde anlockt 

Viele Grüße
Keili


----------



## sharky (31. Oktober 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> und ganz wichtig, danach gibts zu den weißwürsten natürlich noch weißbier...


 und senf!!   nicht daß der ramin noch abspringt! wobei, da er heute wieder so auf ne zeitnahme pochte und es jetzt eine gibt, ist der ganz bestimmt dabei  
also denn, let´s 

noch ne "frage": 
da ja anscheinend singlespeeder am start sind wo das gang und gäbe ist: darf ich mir nen rock anziehen und bei den damen starten?


----------



## Keili (1. November 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne "frage":
> da ja anscheinend singlespeeder am start sind wo das gang und gäbe ist: darf ich mir nen rock anziehen und bei den damen starten?



Nur wenn du 
1. dich deiner Schaltung entledigst
2. geile T****n hast
3. Du am Abend vor dem Rennen nach min. 5 Bier frühestens um 3 Uhr nachts ins Bett gehst.

Ach ja wenn du eh Spass am Röcke tragen hast entfallen Punkt 1-3.

Setzen!

Keili


----------



## drivingghost (1. November 2004)

> und senf!!   nicht daß der ramin noch abspringt! wobei, da er heute wieder so auf ne zeitnahme pochte und es jetzt eine gibt, ist der ganz bestimmt dabei



Ok, ich komme.  

Ramin


----------



## sharky (1. November 2004)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenn du
> 1. dich deiner Schaltung entledigst
> 2. geile T****n hast
> 3. Du am Abend vor dem Rennen nach min. 5 Bier frühestens um 3 Uhr nachts ins Bett gehst.


 eh moment also mal langsam stopp hier und jetzt zurück denn so haben wir nicht gewettet!!  
wir sind hier bei nem cc rennen und net der ssp WM, da gelten andere bedingungen. aber das mit den 5 bier sollte nicht das thema sein


----------



## Keili (1. November 2004)

Upps sorry. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung ab wann Mann bei CC Rennen als Frau starten darf. Ich hab halt mal die SSp Richtlatte angelegt  

Keili


----------



## sharky (1. November 2004)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Upps sorry. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung ab wann Mann bei CC Rennen als Frau starten darf. Ich hab halt mal die SSp Richtlatte angelegt
> 
> Keili



soso, du hast deine latte angelegt?!   
ich hab auch keine ahnung ob / ab wann man das darf 
am besten ich start doch bei den herren


----------



## drivingghost (1. November 2004)

Fisch schrieb:
			
		

> am besten ich start doch bei den herren



  Besser ist das. Lieber CC rumschwuchteln und jeden Berg in vernünftigem Tempo hochkommen als im pinken Tütü und nur einem Gang am Hang verzweifeln   

So, es darf gestritten und diskutiert werden. Scheut Euch auch nicht, mich nieder zu machen. Stört mich nicht. 
PS: Ich rasiere mir die Beine   

Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (2. November 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Besser ist das. Lieber CC rumschwuchteln und jeden Berg in vernünftigem Tempo hochkommen als im pinken Tütü und nur einem Gang am Hang verzweifeln


  ich kann nur hoffen daß keili seine 5 bier am vorabend trinkt und am ende dann weit hinter uns landet anstatt uns mit einem gang zu versägen


----------



## drivingghost (2. November 2004)

wir könnem ihm auch zur Sicherheit Wodka in den Camelbak füllen (falls er so etwas modernes benutzt, mit einer feinen Nadel mini Löcher in die Reifen stechen (oder fährt er mit Vollgummireifen?). Gegen das Schaltwerk fahren fällt ja flach, da bleibt nur noch die rabiate Methode:
Runtertreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (2. November 2004)

Na was ist denn hier los? Mobing im Forum. Da muss ich doch gleich mal unsere Frauenbeauftragte rufen!

Ach ja Cameldingsda nicht unter 4 Stunden Fahrzeit. Also müsst ihr mir das russische Wasser in die Trinkflasche füllen. Ach ja ich mus euch waren, cih habe zwei Jahre mit dem russischen Exfreund meiner Schwester geübt. Mit dem fiesen selbstgebrannten von seinem Vater. Ich schiele heute noch ein bissel und die sind schon seit über einem Jahr nichmehr zusammen...

Der Rudi im rosa Tütü fährt fixed 24 Stunden Bergrennen und zwar alleine und ohne Schlaf. Ich hab mich in Berlin lange mit Ihm unterhaten und der Typ ist einer der nettesten und krassesten MTB Fahrer, die ich kenne. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Keili


----------



## sharky (2. November 2004)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rudi im rosa Tütü fährt fixed 24 Stunden Bergrennen und zwar alleine und ohne Schlaf. Ich hab mich in Berlin lange mit Ihm unterhaten und der Typ ist einer der nettesten und krassesten MTB Fahrer, die ich kenne.



du hast "krank" vergessen 
24h BERGRENNEN und dann noch FIX??  
ach du liebes ließchen!!


@ramin
wir können notfalls das allseits beliebte und bewährte "was ist denn das für ein hebel"-spiel spielen


----------



## Fliege (2. November 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Besser ist das. Lieber CC rumschwuchteln und jeden Berg in vernünftigem Tempo hochkommen als im pinken Tütü und nur einem Gang am Hang verzweifeln



Uaahh. Das reizt natürlich den Singlespeed - Fit fu*ker.....und ich hab das WE schon verplant  
Vielleicht klappt's ja doch noch

Gruß
Fly


----------



## sharky (2. November 2004)

@fliege
gerechter weise müsste man da auch gewichtsklassen einführen
alleine wenn ich deinen nick lese ahne ich schon daß du bergauf schneller bist


----------



## Keili (2. November 2004)

@sharky Ich werde mal schauen ob welche vom Team Fatboys vorbeischauen wollen. Die Lassen die Erde erbeben!

78kg Grüße
Keili


----------



## sharky (2. November 2004)

@keili
aber nicht dass die jungs im schlamm versinken


----------



## Fliege (3. November 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @fliege
> gerechter weise müsste man da auch gewichtsklassen einführen
> alleine wenn ich deinen nick lese ahne ich schon daß du bergauf schneller bist



Ungefähr Jan Ulrich - Größe und - Gewicht. Zu welcher Jahreszeit wird nicht verraten  
Der Nick hat also nix damit zu tun.

Fly


----------



## sharky (3. November 2004)

Fliege schrieb:
			
		

> Ungefähr Jan Ulrich - Größe und - Gewicht.


 naja, wenn du den selben elan an den tag legst wie ulle, mach ich mir wenig sorgen


----------



## Keili (3. November 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @keili
> aber nicht dass die jungs im schlamm versinken



Dafür gibts ja die Bikes mit den dicken Schlappen!








Wenn das Rennen so wird wir der Threat dazu dann wirds auch Ssp würdig...

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. November 2004)

@keili
ich hatte nicht vor, mir die lunge aus dem leib zu strampeln, ich will aber auch nicht - ssp mässig - nach der zweiten runde (wenn überhaupt  ) an den bierstand rollen  

wo um alles in der welt kriegt man solche schlappen her


----------



## drivingghost (4. November 2004)

na vermutlich vom Moppeddealer um die Ecke. 
Ich habe eigentlich gar nichts dagegen wenn der eine Teil auf komischen Eingangfahrrädern fährt und andere das Rennen nur der schönen Landschaft wegen mitfahren. So habe ich eventuell Chancen unter die ersten 25 zu kommen   
Und stimmt, Sharky, was ist denn das für ein komischer Hebel ist auch eine gute Alternative   

Gruß, Ramin (linke Seite blau gefleckt)


----------



## sharky (4. November 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Und stimmt, Sharky, was ist denn das für ein komischer Hebel ist auch eine gute Alternative
> 
> Gruß, Ramin (linke Seite blau gefleckt)



naja, mal sehen  ich werd mir wohl nen schweisspunkt auf den sattelschnellspanner machen


----------



## FR_girl (4. November 2004)

So wies aussieht seit ihr alle hochmotiviert!!!   
Sehr schön!!!

Aber nicht dass dann später beschwerden eingehen,von wegen die strecke sei "so anspruchsvoll dass sogar die schnellspanner (auf misteriöse weise) aufgehen"!!!    

freu mich schon, wird bestimmt ne lustige verantsaltung!!


----------



## sharky (4. November 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> So wies aussieht seit ihr alle hochmotiviert!!!
> Sehr schön!!!


 man(n) tut was man kann  immerhin macht ihr euch ja auch ne menge arbeit, das soll man ja honorieren 



			
				FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht dass dann später beschwerden eingehen,von wegen die strecke sei "so anspruchsvoll dass sogar die schnellspanner (auf misteriöse weise) aufgehen"!!!


 wer weiß, wer weiß... 
aber wir sind ja alle faire sportler und machen sowas nicht 
außerdem: dabei sein ist alles.... oder so 



			
				FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> freu mich schon, wird bestimmt ne lustige verantsaltung!!


i hope so! da es grad so kalt wird: wie wäre es mit nem glühweinstand an der strecke damit man sich nach jeder runde ein bißchen aufwärmen kann?


----------



## Keili (5. November 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mit nem glühweinstand an der strecke damit man sich nach jeder runde ein bißchen aufwärmen kann?



Diesen Vorschlag möchte ich mit aller Kraft unterstützen!!

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (5. November 2004)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Vorschlag möchte ich mit aller Kraft unterstützen!!


 natürlich nur damit man es warm hat, nicht des alkohols wegen!
ist ja ein rennen


----------



## Keili (5. November 2004)

Die können ja auch Kinderpunsch anbieten. Ich muss eh nach dem Renn gleich Heim und kann deshalb nix trinken.
Reist wer schon am Vorabend an?? Wo übernachtet Ihr??

Keili


----------



## sharky (5. November 2004)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Reist wer schon am Vorabend an?? Wo übernachtet Ihr??
> 
> Keili


 weder... noch! ist nicht so weit, kann ich morgens bequem fahren, ohne mitten in der nacht aufstehen zu müssen


----------



## FR_girl (10. November 2004)

Also Jungs....
der countdown läuft..

ich hoffe ihr seit alle noch fleißig am trainieren!!!
(bzw. am Röcke nähen    )

Also das mit dem Glühwein war n guter Vorschlag...
und so wies aussieht wird des auch in die Wege geleitet..
!!natürlich nur wegen der Wärme wegen!!!     

ach ja... hats bei euch auch geschneit??? unsere mtb strecke ist zur zeit weiß!!!!! 
Also: Schneeketten montieren


----------



## sharky (11. November 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja... hats bei euch auch geschneit??? unsere mtb strecke ist zur zeit weiß!!!!!


  ja  allerdings nur in den weinbergen etc. hier im tal ists eher alles siffig


----------



## drivingghost (16. November 2004)

Wenn Schnee liegt: 
Leute, zieht Racing Ralph drauf, die besten Schneereifen seit es Reifen für MTBs gibt. 
Mit training ist bei mir im Moment gar nichts. Bin erkältet wie schon ewig nicht mehr. Nase zu, Halsschmerzen, Keine Kraft, Kopfschmerzen. 
Und Sharky ist schuld. Seid wütend auf ihn. LOS!!!    
Gruß, Ramin  (halbtot)


----------



## FR_girl (17. November 2004)

LEUTE!!!! Macht mir hier jetzt bloß net schlapp!!!!   

Jeder von euch ist gefragt!!!!  
In noch nicht mal zwei wochen ist es soweit!!!

Und jetzt kommt ihr hier an und werdet krank!!!
Also "Krank sein!" wird als Ausrede nicht akzeptiert!!! 
 
Weil Weißwurst essen kann man auch mit Schnupfen.....


----------



## sharky (17. November 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Schnee liegt:
> Leute, zieht Racing Ralph drauf, die besten Schneereifen seit es Reifen für MTBs gibt.


in mir keimt so langsam der verdacht daß du dir die konkurrenz irgendwie vom hals schaffen willst :rollleyes:



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Mit training ist bei mir im Moment gar nichts. Bin erkältet wie schon ewig nicht mehr. Nase zu, Halsschmerzen, Keine Kraft, Kopfschmerzen.
> Und Sharky ist schuld. Seid wütend auf ihn. LOS!!!


sei froh daß ich dir meine nomex haube gegeben hab, sonst würdest du jetzt wahrscheinlich halbtot im zementwerk rumliegen und nicht auf der couch rumlümmeln  
aber ich fühl mich auch so schlapp und kränklig - du hast mich angesteckt  


@fr girl
sammal, muss man sich doch anmelden? da ist so ein ominöses formular auf der HP


----------



## drivingghost (18. November 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> in mir keimt so langsam der verdacht daß du dir die konkurrenz irgendwie vom hals schaffen willst :rollleyes:


Ich? Böse, sehr böse Unterstellungen! will nur nicht letzter werden




			
				fisch schrieb:
			
		

> sei froh daß ich dir meine nomex haube gegeben hab, sonst würdest du jetzt wahrscheinlich halbtot im zementwerk rumliegen und nicht auf der couch rumlümmeln
> aber ich fühl mich auch so schlapp und kränklig - du hast mich angesteckt


 ja, die hat mir wohl das Leben gerettet. War schon recht windig in der alten Fabrik


----------



## sharky (18. November 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich? Böse, sehr böse Unterstellungen! will nur nicht letzter werden


keine sorge, ich bin ja auch noch da 
und wenn nicht könnten wir ja unseren "joker" mitnehmen 
dann wird keiner von uns letzter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (18. November 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn nicht könnten wir ja unseren "joker" mitnehmen



autsch   
ist allerdings eine überlegung wert. 
Wie sieht es nun aus mit der Anmeldung? Muss man sich online anmelden oder reicht es wenn man Sonntags auf den letzten Drücker ankommt und sich einschreibt?
Gruß, Ramin  (in 8,5h auf dem bike sitzend    )


----------



## sharky (19. November 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß, Ramin  (in 8,5h auf dem bike sitzend    )


  ich auch! *zumtelefongreif*
warum sagst´n nix wenn du heimlich trainieren gehts


----------



## FR_girl (19. November 2004)

hi...

also man kann sich auch noch am start auf den letzten drücker anmelden!! Ist gar kein problem....
(Des mit dem Internet ist eher so ein interner Test für uns ob es überhaupt klappen würde sich online anzumelden   )

Extra Nachmeldegebühr gibts aber keine


----------



## sharky (22. November 2004)

ahja, sehr sehr gut!  weiß nämlich erst am WE definitv ob ich fahren kann, nachdem ich fast zwei wochen rumgekränkelt hab, hat mich gestern die grippe erwischt


----------



## drivingghost (22. November 2004)

Zurückerinner und wiedergeb:
Möchte mal wissen wann Dir die Ausreden ausgehen.   
*duckundweg*

Ich hab mich mal online angemeldet. Ziemlich doofe angelegenheit. Fürs nächste Jahr bitte überarbeiten. 
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (22. November 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Zurückerinner und wiedergeb:
> Möchte mal wissen wann Dir die Ausreden ausgehen.


 selten, denn ich brauch sie nie 
bin echt froh wenn ich es schaffe, mich bis zum WE wieder fit zu bekommen 

gruß
der fühsch

der dick eingepackt im bett liegt und heissen tee trinkt


----------



## nasenmann (23. November 2004)

na da wünschen wir den fühsch doch gute besserung   
es geht ja schließlich um die wurschd   

gruß
die nase


----------



## sharky (23. November 2004)

nasenmann schrieb:
			
		

> na da wünschen wir den fühsch doch gute besserung
> es geht ja schließlich um die wurschd



danke!
  der mit der wurscht war gut!


----------



## Adrenalino (26. November 2004)

Kann wohl nicht dabeisein...  .....hab mir böse den Magen verrenkt und vom Doc Wettkampfverbot erteilt bekommen....    

Hätt ich bloß nix von dem Rennen gesagt, locker GA1 fahren darf ich nähmlich!!    

Wünsche euch allen viiiiieeeel Spaß!! Gibts dann nen Bericht hier?

Und bitte nächstes Jahr wieder veranstalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_girl (26. November 2004)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Kann wohl nicht dabeisein...  .....hab mir böse den Magen verrenkt und vom Doc Wettkampfverbot erteilt bekommen....
> 
> Hätt ich bloß nix von dem Rennen gesagt, locker GA1 fahren darf ich nähmlich!!




dazu sag ich nur: was der arzt weiß macht ihn nicht heiß   

des wetter soll sogar ganz ok werden    (zumindest solls net rgenen - frühs - oder zumindest nicht so stark.... oder naja    mal schaun - hoffentlich)


----------



## sharky (26. November 2004)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Hätt ich bloß nix von dem Rennen gesagt, locker GA1 fahren darf ich nähmlich!!


 das find ich wunderbar  dann komm zum rennen, fahr da ganz locker GA und ich hab die garantie, doch nicht letzter zu werden   

@fr girl
wie erkennt man dich eigentlich am renntag? hast n IBC trikot an, ein elchgeweih auf oder bist du eh die einzige frau bei dem event?


----------



## FR_girl (26. November 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @fr girl
> wie erkennt man dich eigentlich am renntag? hast n IBC trikot an, ein elchgeweih auf oder bist du eh die einzige frau bei dem event?




  gute frage!!
also die einzige bin ich net  man glaubt es kaum... aber bei uns gibt es mehr als ein, zwei weibliche wesen, die auch fahren   

hmm... überleg mir mal was vielleicht komm ich mit rock  ........


----------



## FR_girl (26. November 2004)

... oder ich spring die ganze zeit total hibbelig von einem zum anderen wei ich mich schon so freu und schon so aufgeregt bin   

weil mein  papa organisiert des ganze ja und dann ist es ja auch für mich spannend zu sehen wies wird und vor allem wies euch gefällt!!!!


----------



## Adrenalino (26. November 2004)

Danke für die Aufmunterung aber solange es bei mir so  :kotz: aussieht lass ich`s lieber bleiben! 

Vielleicht gehts ja morgen besser, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen zu kommen, schaunmerma......


----------



## sharky (26. November 2004)

@adrenalino
naja, kannst ja ggf auf ne weißwurst vorbeikommen 

@fr girl
ich hätte da ein sehr gut passendes outift für dich 
da würden wir dich alle erkennen und du wärst für die jahreszeit passend gekleidet 


und wegen mich erkennen: 
also ich bin dann der, der nen kleinen hai unterm sattel hängen hat
denke nicht daß da so viele mit rumfahren werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_girl (26. November 2004)

wirklich nettes outfit   
muss ich schon sagen

des wird schon am sonntag!!! bin da zuversichtlich....

@adrenalino: kannst ja ne runde mitrollen und dann wegen "reifenpannne" vorzeitig aufhören und dann noch weißwurst essen    ich bin sicher es findet sich jemand der da beim "reifen pannen machen" gerne hilfsbereit ist


----------



## sharky (27. November 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin sicher es findet sich jemand der da beim "reifen pannen machen" gerne hilfsbereit ist


 wenn nicht bist du herzlich eingeladen, mit ramin und mir das allseits beliebte "was ist denn das für ein hebel"-spiel zu spielen. ne nachdem an welchem hebel wir ziehen gehst du übern lenker, deine sattelstütze verabschiedet sich nach unten oder ein laufrad hüpft raus. also alles ein grund, das rennen nicht durchzufahren


----------



## Keili (27. November 2004)

Bei mir wirds leider nix mit morgen. Ich muss heute bis spät arbeiten und müsste am Sonntag spätestens um 16 Uhr wieder in Darmstadt sein zum Aufpassen auf mein Patenkind. 
Ich wünsche euch einen RIESEN Spass und man sieht sich sicher wannanders.

Keili


----------



## sharky (27. November 2004)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir wirds leider nix mit morgen. Ich muss heute bis spät arbeiten und müsste am Sonntag spätestens um 16 Uhr wieder in Darmstadt sein zum Aufpassen auf mein Patenkind.


 nimm den zwerg doch einfach mit, vielleicht gibts na noch ne extra klasse mit beiwagen oder anhänger


----------



## Keili (27. November 2004)

Is kaub ich mit 9 Monaten noch ein bissel Jung für den Anhänger. Nächstes Jahr können wir drüber reden...

Keili


----------



## FR_girl (27. November 2004)

Also kommt Jungs... wenn sogar ein MTB Tandem an Start geht könnt ihr doch ruhig mitm anhänger kommen!!!! Wir sind da offen   

Sind heute die strecke abgefahren.........
puhh.... wird... - sagen wir mal - interressant!!!!
(ach ja es gibt übrigends auch gelbe säcke für die klamotten - nur so zur info    )

Sind schon alle echt gespannt auf morgen!!!
(Vor allem wer die strecke schafft ohne abzusteigen   
... wenn ihr da seid seht ihr was ich mein      )

Also man sieht sich
sarah


----------



## FR_girl (27. November 2004)

... ach ja 
auf : www.radsport-forum.de
ist ein bericht mit kleinem bild über unser nettes rennen morgen


----------



## Adrenalino (27. November 2004)

Hi Folks!

War heute 2Std.20 Min. biken im untersten GA1......total fertig, kein Saft in den Knochen  .....hat leider morgen keinen Sinn das Rennen zu bestreiten! Werde morgen stattdessen mit nem Kumpel locker flach durchs Rhein-Main-Gebiet rollen....ist natürlich absolut kein Ersatz aber hat echt keinen Sinn-wenn ich ein Rennen fahre dann will ich es richtig fahren und nicht nach 1 oder 2 Runden vom Bike kippen....  

Also, nicht böse sein, ich wünsche euch gaaaaaanz viiiiiiieeeeel Spaß und ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf den Bericht!!


----------



## drivingghost (27. November 2004)

@Adrenalino: LUUUSCHE!!!!! (Gute Besserung)
@Keili: LUUUSCHE!!!! (Viel Spaß mit der Göre    )
@Sharky: wir werden sicher einige Eingangfahrradfahrer finden die sich gerne von uns die Hebel am Lenker oder sonstwo erklären lassen.  
@FR_Girl: Vergiss den Senf nicht!
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (27. November 2004)

@fr girl
deine andeutungen gefallen mir garnicht!  ihr habt bestimmt fallgruben, wassergräben oder ähnliche gemeinheiten eingebaut 

@ramin
ich hätte noch ein glas senf hier, soll ich das zu backup-zwecken mitnehmen?  
bis morgen früh, um 8 beim FF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (28. November 2004)

hm, ich komme nicht, keine lust. ich könnte dreckig werden. oder schlimmer: hinfallen. also euch allen viel spass.















 

nagut, ok, bis später. ich mach mich dann mal langsam fertig und werfe die klamotten ins auto. 
bis um 8 beim FF

Ramin (müde)


----------



## drivingghost (28. November 2004)

Sodalla, wieder zu Hause. 
Ich muss sagen das Rennen war schön und dafür dass es das erste seiner Art von Euch war auch gut organisiert. 
Zu meckern gibt es aber immer:
1. Crossräder nicht zulassen! Heisst ja MTB Rennen und nicht Rennen für Leute auf Crossrädern mit dünnen Reifen die ungemein Vorteile bei tiefem Matsch bringen. Dieser Kerl hat mich ja immerhin einen Platz gekostet.  Nächstes Jahr bitte ändern. 
2. Bessere Startbedingungen bzw anderer Starz-Ziel Bereich. Ich stand am Start richtig "um die Ecke" und konnte beim Startschuss mindestens 30 Sekunden nicht losfahren wegen dem Pulk das nicht "um die Ecke" stand.
Hat mich unter Umständen einen Platz gekostet. Nächstes Jahr bitte besser machen. 
3.Bei schlechtem Wetter Dachpappe auslegen hatte ich ja schon erwähnt. Muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.   
4. Mehr Tee. Einige Fahrer haben keinen Tee mehr bekommen. War jedoch ein feiner Aufmunterer nach dem Rennen. Lieber einen Trog mehr kochen. 
5. Dafür sorgen dass nicht nur ein Schlauch zum bikeputz bereitsteht obwohl drei bestellt waren. Durch das ewige Warten ist mir für morgen eine riesen Erkältung garantiert. 
Sehr fein war die Aktion mit den gelben Säcken für die Schlammkleidung.    
So, ich ruhe mich jetzt aus und freue mich dass ich nächste Woche mehrer Stunden mein bike sauberpflegen darf.   

Gruß, Ramin (hat jetzt schwache Beine)

edit: wo war denn die ganze Eingangfahrradfraktion?


----------



## sharky (28. November 2004)

so, bin auch wieder im lande 

das rennen war ok, ein paar kleinigkeiten sind auch meiner meinung nach verbesserungswürdig, aber da hat ramin schon genug gesagt. 
die strecke war leider ziemlich pampig, aber da kann ja der veranstalter nix zu 

@ramin
daß du plätze verloren hast lag letztlich an deinen waden und nicht an den 30 sec. am start, immerhin hattest du etwas über 3min rückstand auf den ersten, da fehlen dann immernoch 2 1/2 min die irgendwo verloren gegangen sein müssen


----------



## sharky (28. November 2004)

soo, hier mal ein paar bilder die die ganze härte des rennens wiederspiegeln:

1) das zusammenschrauben der bikes, sunflower & hawkwins

2) warm up - der ging dann auch noch im gelände weiter 

3) das inoffizielle IBC team (vlnr): geisterfahrer, drivingghost, sunflower, sharky und hawkwins

4) die teambikes - oder das, was davon noch zu sehen ist 

5) da wunderts mich nicht, daß die kette überall hinsprang, nur nicht aufs kettenblatt


----------



## sharky (28. November 2004)

und noch ein paar von der intensiv-schlammpackung, die die armen bikes heute abbekommen haben:


----------



## Fliege (29. November 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> wo war denn die ganze Eingangfahrradfraktion?



Sei doch froh. Sonst hättest du ja noch mehr zu jammern   

Nächstes mal hoffentlich

Fly


----------



## rothrunner (29. November 2004)

Ich war auch dabei, fand die Veranstaltung ganz i.O.!

Die Sache mit den fehlenden Getränken im Ziel sowie zu wenig Schläuche zum Bikes reinigen wurde bereits angesprochen. Was mich gestört hat war, dass man mir einreden wollte, ich hätte in der 3. Runde aufgegeben  

Dabei habe ich mich doch sooooo gequält , trotz Probleme mit der Schaltung ,(wie wohl bei fast allen...)! Erst als ich ein Zeilfoto androht hat man micht wieder in die Ergebnisliste aufgenommen. Bin mal gespannt mit welcher Zeit...??

Viele Bilder gibt es in den nächsten Tagen unter www.biken-wertheim.de (Event-Berichte).

Glückwunsch an meine Sister, die ihr erstes MTB-Rennen als Gesamtsiegerin der Damen abschloss!


----------



## ND! (29. November 2004)

von mir auch nochmal ein kurzes statement zum marathon:

war ein super event!
organisation war super. also mal abgesehen vom tee und dem feuerwehrschlauch, wurde ja aber auch beides schon angesprochen. das beste war aber, dass die FW NACH dem großen ansturm, als noch ca.10 leute da waren, doch noch nen zweiten schlauch rausgerückt hat   

atmosphäre und drumherum waren sehr gelungen. kam alles sehr familiär rüber, irgendwie zum wohlfühlen. besonders die selbsgebackenen energy-riegel 
seeeehr witzig waren auch die siegermedaillien, durfte ja eine aus der nähe bewundern ...

die strecke war durch den schlamm dann auch alles andere als einfach, hat aber trotzdem tierisch spass gemacht! und das bike weiss jetzt, was kommt, wenns mal wieder frech wird   

aja ... eh ichs vergess noch ein kleiner insider (wenigstens 4 leute sollten wissen, wer gemeint ist):
"die, die anfangs am lautesten jammern ..."


----------



## sharky (29. November 2004)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> von mir auch nochmal ein kurzes statement zum *marathon*...



 also so lang war die strecke nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (29. November 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> also so lang war die strecke nun auch wieder nicht


oops 
das hat wohl der fehlerteufel zugeschlagen ...

andererseits sind wir ja jeden anstieg mindestens 3 mal gefahren, so oft wie das hinterrad durchgegangen ist


----------



## FR_girl (29. November 2004)

Mrathon ?   

naja... fands echt gut am sonntag... 
vor allem dass doch so viele von weiter weg kamen 
*dickes Lob*   

der schlamm hatte es echt in sich
...und ich komm nicht drum rum:
ich muss hier an dieser stelle einfach mal mein bike loben!!!
Es steht mir immer treu zur seite und hat mich seit über einem jahr noch NIE im stich gelassen... sogar an solchen matschanstiegen wie gestern   (vor rührung   )
.... nur der schulsport heute hätte nicht sein müssen


----------



## sunflower (29. November 2004)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> aja ... eh ichs vergess noch ein kleiner insider (wenigstens 4 leute sollten wissen, wer gemeint ist):
> "die, die anfangs am lautesten jammern ..."


Soll ich mich jetzt angesprochen fühlen?!   



			
				hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> ...so oft wie das hinterrad durchgegangen ist


Hab irgendwann das Zählen aufgegeben...  

Apropos: Schee war's trotzdem! Auch wenn ich mehr als einmal innerlich laut geflucht hab (für mehr fehlte mir die Puste  ), es hat Spaß gemacht! Und mein Bike weiß jetzt endlich, was das Wort 'Dreck' wirklich bedeutet...  Und auch ich muss es loben, es hat sich wacker geschlagen...  Aber eins muss und FR_girl noch verraten: wo bitte kriegt man das Rezept für die Müsliriegel her?! Die waren yammie!!! Lob an den Bäcker/die Bäckerin und her mit dem Rezept! *schleck*


----------



## sharky (30. November 2004)

oh man, ich sags euch, ich hab gestern mein bike dann porentief rein geputzt. daß das was größeres wird hab ich mir schon gedacht.
daß es aber derart ausartet, hätte ich net erwartet. ich hab das teil fast komplett zerlegt, nur den vorbau hab ich net weggemacht bzw. das cockpit halt zusammengelassen
ich musste sogar meine schaltrollen ausbauen und die lager säubern weil sie geknirscht haben


----------



## sunflower (30. November 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> oh man, ich sags euch, ich hab gestern mein bike dann porentief rein geputzt. daß das was größeres wird hab ich mir schon gedacht.
> daß es aber derart ausartet, hätte ich net erwartet. ich hab das teil fast komplett zerlegt, nur den vorbau hab ich net weggemacht bzw. das cockpit halt zusammengelassen
> ich musste sogar meine schaltrollen ausbauen und die lager säubern weil sie geknirscht haben


Seit wann knirscht Schlamm?!  Ich glaub, du hast einfach seit unserem Bike'n'Grill dein Bike net mehr ordentlich geputzt und das ist noch der fränkische Sand... 
Und glaubst du ernsthaft, daß du der einzige warst, der gestern stundenlang Bike geputzt hat?! Da musste wohl jeder durch...  
Knirschen tut nix, nur glaub ich, das ich bis zum Sankt Nimmerleins-Tag noch irgendwo Gras rauszieh, weil ich's mit dem Zahnstocher net erwischt hab... 

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, daß die Schlammschlacht trotzdem verdammt witzig war?!   Grins immer noch vor mich hin...


----------



## sharky (30. November 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann knirscht Schlamm?!  Ich glaub, du hast einfach seit unserem Bike'n'Grill dein Bike net mehr ordentlich geputzt und das ist noch der fränkische Sand...


oh wonnie, dein gedächtnis lässt nach! versuch es mal mit ilja rogoff oder ähnlichen bei rentnern sehr beliebten pillen  
falls du dich nicht mehr erinnerst: beim bike ´n grill hatte ich das HT noch garnicht und bin mitm fully gefahren  glaube kaum daß der sand aus den schaltrollen vom fully bis rüber ans HT springt 



			
				sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich schon erwähnt, daß die Schlammschlacht trotzdem verdammt witzig war?!   Grins immer noch vor mich hin...


 ich glaube du grinst weniger wegen dem schlamm sondern wegen dem ergebnis 
jaja, immer die, die zuerst am lautesten jammern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (30. November 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> beim bike ´n grill hatte ich das HT noch garnicht und bin mitm fully gefahren  glaube kaum daß der sand aus den schaltrollen vom fully bis rüber ans HT springt


Ooops... Stimmt ja... Aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist Sand ja ansteckende?!  



			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, immer die, die zuerst am lautesten jammern....


Jetzt fängst du auch noch an...


----------



## drivingghost (30. November 2004)

Sonnenblume schrieb:
			
		

> Grins immer noch vor mich hin...


Genau, konntest ja auch eine Medallie abstauben   
Dann würde ich sicher auch noch grinsen. 

Heissa, endlich DSL in Esslingen.    Den ganzen verdammten morgen am konfigurieren gewesen, jetzt tuts. Und jetzt muss ich auch schon zur Arbeit  
Unz zum bikeputzen: Ich hab noch Zeit bis Freitag....toll.
Mein liebes bike hat mich auch nicht im Stich gelassen, ausser einem derben Kettenklemmer  während des Rennens war nichts. 




Gruß, Ramin (doch nicht erkältet)


----------



## sunflower (30. November 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, konntest ja auch eine Medallie abstauben


*krümel* *schmatz* Welche Medaille?!


----------



## FR_girl (30. November 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> *krümel* *schmatz* Welche Medaille?!



sag bloß du hast so viel speichel um die medallie klein zu kriegen??? 
  
... lalala ich muss mein bike noch mal gründlich nach putzen...   
...also der grobe schlamm ist weg... aber sonst...tja äh..ja   

des rezept für die riegel wird selbstverständlich noch nachgeliefert   

und ham euch die weißwürste geschmeckt???


----------



## sharky (30. November 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> und ham euch die weißwürste geschmeckt???


natürlich 
und ramin hat sogar senf dazu bekommen 


also war alles in allem ne sehr schöne sache, sehr familiäre atmosphäre, würde sagen: ihr dürft wieder


----------



## sunflower (30. November 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> sag bloß du hast so viel speichel um die medallie klein zu kriegen???


Hab ich garnicht erst probiert... Würde ich doch nicht übers Herz bringen, die anzuknabbern... 
Die hängt unversehrt am Spiegel... 



			
				FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> des rezept für die riegel wird selbstverständlich noch nachgeliefert


Spitze!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. November 2004)

> Fischzitat:
> und ramin hat sogar senf dazu bekommen



Ja, und nach einigem Suchen sogar den richtigen   

Hat schon Spaß gemacht, trotz Schlamm. Hoffe, ich krieg meine Bremse wieder hin, da hats mir nämlich unterwegs offenbar nen Bolzen rausgehauen.

@Sunflower: Siehste, wir waren doch noch rechtzeitig am Start. Nächstes Mal liegen wir besser in der Zeit, dann wirst Du Erste.   

Lob an die Organisatoren.

Gruß        Geisterfahrer


----------



## sharky (30. November 2004)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> @Sunflower: Siehste, wir waren doch noch rechtzeitig am Start.


 aha 
dürfte ich bitte die gründe erfahren, warum es denn nicht hätte klappen sollen 
was habt ihr denn so gemacht? ihr wart beim warmfahren auf einmal weg?   

so, und nu butter bei die fische


----------



## rothrunner (30. November 2004)

So ein kleiner Bericht sowie Bilder vom Event sind nun online!

Unter www.biken-wertheim.de "Event-Berichte" findet ihr alles!


Gute Nacht!


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Dezember 2004)

mehr info hier:

http://www.fnweb.de/lokales/we/rundschau/20041201_f280918010_33404.html

glückwunsch an alle. ich hatte ja nach 2 wochen schönwetterbiken auf zypern keine lust mich durch den schlamm zu fräsen. 

grütze
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rothrunner (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi Tom,
das wäre eine Gelegenheit gewesen sich mal kennzulernen.......

Ich wollte im August auf Zypern Biken, allerdings war es durch die große Hitze nicht möglich :-(  Ist bestimmt ein tolles Revier!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## nasenmann (1. Dezember 2004)

glückwunsch und hut ab vor allen teilnehmern
 

der nasenmann


----------



## sunflower (1. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> aha
> dürfte ich bitte die gründe erfahren, warum es denn nicht hätte klappen sollen
> was habt ihr denn so gemacht? ihr wart beim warmfahren auf einmal weg?
> 
> so, und nu butter bei die fische


Ähm... Weil das Blümchen da schon am Ende war und zum Töten bereit?! So einen Spruch von dir am Sonntag und dein letztes Stündlein hätte geschlagen!
Ähm... Hinter euch Kameradenschweinen hergehetzt, die es nicht wirklich für nötig hielten, auf den Rest der Gruppe zu warten?!
Nichmal Ähm... Ich verweise auf die Kameradenschweine... Denn genaugenommen wart IHR auf einmal weg...

@ Geisterfahrer
Stimmt! Wir hatten ja vor dem Start schon unseren eigenen Kampf gegen die Uhr...


----------



## sharky (1. Dezember 2004)

@sunny
WIR waren mal garnicht weg! wir sind ja gemütlich gefahren! 
du hast dich doch mit dem flaschfahrer irgendwo abgesetzt


----------



## drivingghost (1. Dezember 2004)

Fisch schrieb:
			
		

> @ramin
> daß du plätze verloren hast lag letztlich an deinen waden und nicht an den 30 sec. am start,


Sicher nicht nur, kann mich da aber an so einen grossgewachsenen Kerl erinnern, stand am Start vor mir, auf dem Trikot ein Schild: WIR HABEN DOCH ZEIT. Nach dem Startsch hat er erst einmal eine Kippe geraucht und einen Tee getrunken ehe er sich aufraffte loszufahren. Unter seinem Sattel ein Tier. Ein Fisch. Ein Haifisch.    


			
				Fliege schrieb:
			
		

> Sei doch froh. Sonst hättest du ja noch mehr zu jammern
> 
> Nächstes mal hoffentlich


Pah, dass mich ein Eingangfahrradfahrer am Berg stehenlässt passiert mir sicher nicht noch einmal. Dieses eine mal in Wasgau hat meinen Trieb, schnell am Berg zu sein, ordentlich angeheizt. Und auch meinen Hass auf Eingangfahrradfahrer ins Extreme getrieben   





			
				FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> und ham euch die weißwürste geschmeckt???


lecker lecker   



			
				Fisch schrieb:
			
		

> und ramin hat sogar senf dazu bekommen


  



			
				Falschfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe, ich krieg meine Bremse wieder hin, da hats mir nämlich unterwegs offenbar nen Bolzen rausgehauen.


Wer bremst verliert.... oder 
Geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit
Und da die Bremse jetzt schon mal nicht tut belasse es dabei, suche Dir einen schönen Abhang und schule Deine Fahrtechnik. Einfach laufen lassen   






			
				Nasenmann schrieb:
			
		

> glückwunsch und hut ab vor allen teilnehmern


Auf die Knie!!! 



			
				Blümchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm... Weil das Blümchen da schon am Ende war und zum Töten bereit?! So einen Spruch von dir am Sonntag und dein letztes Stündlein hätte geschlagen!
> Ähm... Hinter euch Kameradenschweinen hergehetzt, die es nicht wirklich für nötig hielten, auf den Rest der Gruppe zu warten?!
> Nichmal Ähm... Ich verweise auf die Kameradenschweine... Denn genaugenommen wart IHR auf einmal weg...


 Hm, Grund eins dass wir plötzlich weg waren kann sein dass wir einfach langsam weitergefahren sind während Falschfahrer sein bike den steilen Anstieg heruntergetragen hat  
Grund zwei könnte sein:


			
				sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Wir hatten ja vor dem Start schon unseren eigenen Kampf gegen die Uhr...



 




			
				Ramin schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch ne quote die verbaut werden möchte. Schönes Wetter hier und kein bike in der Nähe. Mein nächstes Auto wird ein Bus, da passen Umzugsklammoten und bikes gleichzeitig rein. Aber ist ja nicht mehr lange, noch heute, noch morgen und schon ist Wochenende. Wie siehts aus Fisch, lust am Samstag zu biken? Mit den schweren bikes, die mit denen man keinen Berg hochkommt dafür aber schnell runer?
> 
> Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (1. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher nicht nur, kann mich da aber an so einen grossgewachsenen Kerl erinnern, stand am Start vor mir, auf dem Trikot ein Schild: WIR HABEN DOCH ZEIT. Nach dem Startsch hat er erst einmal eine Kippe geraucht und einen Tee getrunken ehe er sich aufraffte loszufahren. Unter seinem Sattel ein Tier. Ein Fisch. Ein Haifisch.


 jaja, von wegen kippe!  immerhin bin ich VOR dir losgefahren  aber du musstest ja gleich wie ein irrer überholen 
aber das mit dem schild merk ich mir  die nächste rennsaison kommt 
hab übrigens ein neues ziel für nächstes jahr: zwischen mai und oktober jeden monat ein marathon 

achso, wegen WE und schweren bikes: bin dabei, sofern wetter, diplomarbeit und die weltpolitische lage es zulassen


----------



## drivingghost (2. Dezember 2004)

Fisch schrieb:
			
		

> aber du musstest ja gleich wie ein irrer überholen


Und weisst Du warum es für mich so einfach war? Dir ist wohl nicht dieses Haargummi an Bremshebel und Lenkergriff aufgefallen. Auf der rechten Seite an Deinem bike? Hat mich gewundert dass Du es, als Du ins Ziel eingefahren bist, immer noch montiert hattest   


			
				hai schrieb:
			
		

> zwischen mai und oktober jeden monat ein marathon


heh, soll das heissen Du hast vor, mehr Marathons zu fahren als ich? Dann lässt Du aber sicher diese lustigen Kurzstreckenrennen zu kurz kommen, bei denen man nach der ersten Runde schon verflucht, teilgenommen zu haben.
Schon alle MA´s ausgesucht oder fehlen noch die ganzen Termine?


----------



## sharky (2. Dezember 2004)

axo, du warst das mit dem haargummi 
nur dumm daß ich den hebel, wohlwissend daß du gerne das hebel-spiel spielst, abgeklemmt hab und beide bremsen mit dem anderen ansteuere 

ich hab noch nicht alle marathons ausgesucht, ich will den garmisch mitfahren und dabei noch ein paar freunde da unten besuchen, den wasgau und den odenwaldmarathon. mehr hab ich noch net, mal sehen was sich so ergibt. auf rennen hab ich ehrlich gesagt weniger bock, da sind mir zu viele psychopathen unterwegs, die einen wegen der platzierung über den haufen fahren  

ich fahre das vielleicht stattfindende 2. weißwurstrennen und das rennen in siegelsbach mit, weils grad ums eck ist. ansonsten schau mer mal


----------



## drivingghost (2. Dezember 2004)

fisch schrieb:
			
		

> auf rennen hab ich ehrlich gesagt weniger bock, da sind mir zu viele psychopathen unterwegs, die einen wegen der platzierung über den haufen fahren


ja, immer diese heizer. die kann ich auch nicht ab   gegen die sollte man mal etwas uternhmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_girl (2. Dezember 2004)

hi jungs!!

wenn ihr gerne marathon fahren wollt kann ich euch nur zwei termine wärmstens empfehlen:
1. Keiler- Marathon in Wombach!!!!! (wohl der schönste)
2. Frammersbach!!!

und wenn euch das immer noch net reicht..... ich mein die paar stunden die ma da unterwegs ist    ..... 
dann hab ich noch was für euch.. und zwar unser 12 stunden rennen in külsheim!!!!!   ham mir dieses jahr zum ersten mal gemacht und war echt super!!!!

schaut mal unter: www.fv2003-fck.de/pageID_1296183.html


----------



## sharky (2. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> www.fv2003-fck.de/pageID_1296183.html



 das klingt wie ne porno-page 

@ramin
ich hab nen stapel einkaufsausweise für den elektrogroßhandel organisiert
wir können also mal demnächst lostigern und unsere killerfunzeln komplettieren


----------



## drivingghost (2. Dezember 2004)

hast uns in so guter Erinnerung dass Du uns gleich wieder haben möchtest 
Aber ich muss sagen, das kann ich gut verstehen.   
Ein paar mehr Infos zu den Marathons wären vielleicht nicht schlecht. 
Und ein 12h Rennen. hmmm, 
vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Spinner für ein Zweierteam.  fisch? dox? FF?


----------



## sharky (2. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Spinner für ein Zweierteam.  fisch? dox? FF?



natürlich bin ich dabei, wasn das für ne frage  
weisst doch, bin für jeden sch... zu haben 

hab eben mal wieder ne stunde auf der rolle verbracht, das 3. mal die woche 
so ne schlappe wie am WE nehm ich net nochmal hin  grippe hin oder her, platz 20 war zu wenig 

ich hab mal ein paar marathons rausgesucht, die mich nächstes jahr interessieren würden: 


24.04.2004 - 25.04.2004
Vulkanmarathon Schotten (Hessen)
_oder_
25.04.2004
Internationaler Forestman Kirchen-Hausen (Schwarzwald)


23.05.2004
Garmisch-Classics Mountainbike Marathon Garmisch Partenkirchen  

11.06.2004 - 13.06.2004
BIKE Marathon Willingen Xenofit Master Serie 
_oder_
13.06.2004
Waldhaus Fun Bike Marathon Schwarzwald
_oder_
20.06.2004
Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon Kirchzarten/ Dreisamtal (hier aber nur die 48 km!!)
_oder_
20.06.2004
Mainfranken-Mountainbike-Marathon Würzburg 

09.07.2004 - 11.07.2004
Xenofith-Bike-Marathon Garmisch-Partenkirchen 

31.07.2004 - 01.08.2004
Keiler Bike Marathon Wombach

Der Wasgau wird wohl auch gefahren, so als saisonabschluß dachte ich mal


----------



## drivingghost (2. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> hab eben mal wieder ne stunde auf der rolle verbracht, das 3. mal die woche
> so ne schlappe wie am WE nehm ich net nochmal hin  grippe hin oder her, platz 20 war zu wenig


mööööööp!! und mich einen fitfocker nennen. setzten, sechs!!   
habe diese woche noch keinerlei sport gemacht, morgen, wenn das wetter passt rolle ich mit dem canyon mal zum kabu hoch und nehm die abfahrt hinten nach eberbach runter, da reizt mich dieser eine Sprung. 

@FR_girl: hast auch Termine zu den Rennen/MA´s? 
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (2. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> mööööööp!! und mich einen fitfocker nennen. setzten, sechs!!


naja, bin trotz allem nicht so fit wie du  



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> @FR_girl: hast auch Termine zu den Rennen/MA´s?
> Gruß, Ramin


du zeigst erstaunlich großes interesse an der saisonplanung von unserem küken hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (2. Dezember 2004)

was mir noch einfällt:



			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> du zeigst erstaunlich großes interesse an der saisonplanung von unserem küken hier


...und dabei sieht sich nicht mal annähernd asiatisch aus 







...ach so, du trinkst ja nix mehr


----------



## drivingghost (2. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> naja, bin trotz allem nicht so fit wie du


wenn du so weitermachst dann bist wohl bald fitter. 




			
				blubb schrieb:
			
		

> du zeigst erstaunlich großes interesse an der saisonplanung von unserem küken hier


wie gesagt, alles will geplant sein. und dazu braucht man termine. ausserdem findet man im forum ja keine bilder von der kleinen, bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als sie sich in live anzuschauen   



			
				fisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...und dabei sieht sich nicht mal annähernd asiatisch aus


   mach sachen!


----------



## sharky (2. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du so weitermachst dann bist wohl bald fitter.


 na, da bedarf es doch einiger anstrengungen sowie dem verzicht auf meine heißgeliebten genußmittel  
dann lieber langsamer als du aber das mit spaß   




			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt, alles will geplant sein. und dazu braucht man termine. ausserdem findet man im forum ja keine bilder von der kleinen, bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als sie sich in live anzuschauen


 soso  



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> mach sachen!


 jaaaaaaaa, wirklich!!!


----------



## drivingghost (2. Dezember 2004)

Wassertier schrieb:
			
		

> na, da bedarf es doch einiger anstrengungen sowie dem verzicht auf meine heißgeliebten genußmittel
> dann lieber langsamer als du aber das mit spaß



Ok, da kann ich mit leben. Weisst ja wie toll ich mich fühle wenn Du mal schneller als ich bist. 
Rauch weiter Zigaretten und trinke ab und an mal nen lecker Wein oder Whisky, dann kann ich mir monatlich eine Trainingseinheit sparen.   
Jetzt ist aber eh erst mal langsam angesagt, irgendwie fehlt mir gerade die Lust auf Leichtbike fahren.   

@FR_girl: wann kommt denn die Ergebnisliste?

Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (3. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist aber eh erst mal langsam angesagt, irgendwie fehlt mir gerade die Lust auf Leichtbike fahren.


  und weisst du worauf ich mich grade am meisten freue?
wenns endlich wieder frühling wird und ich wieder das rennrad über die landstraße jagen kann


----------



## drivingghost (3. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> und weisst du worauf ich mich grade am meisten freue?
> wenns endlich wieder frühling wird und ich wieder das rennrad über die landstraße jagen kann


jaja, bis dahin habe ich mich wohl auch für so ein hässliches Ding entschieden.


----------



## sharky (3. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, bis dahin habe ich mich wohl auch für so ein hässliches Ding entschieden.


nicht häßlich!! schnell, hart, direkt, ästhetisch! wenn ich meines wieder auf vordermann hab, den SLR dran, neues lenkerband, vorbau umgedreht, frische reifen drauf und mal wieder geputzt darfst du es ab und zu mal streicheln, um dich dran zu gewöhnen 


*was ich gestern vergessen hab:*

am 23. / 24. april findet die cross country spessart tour statt, 60km ohne zeitnahme dafür anscheinend sehr singletrailig  werd da mitm fully mitfahren


----------



## drivingghost (3. Dezember 2004)

Rennräder sind hässlich. Fertig. 
60 km ohne Zeitnahme, das heisst es sind wieder jede menge Schnarchzapfen dabei die am bike Lampen und Ständer haben, was bringt einem da das Fully wenn nur Abfahrtsbremser vor einem Sind? Gerade bei singletrails. So schöne wallride-Überholmanöver wie wir mal erlebt hatten    kann man nicht immer starten. 
Da hätte ich auf den schönen Wasgautrails schon so einige Spassbremsen töten können die sich nicht von ihren Bremgriffen lösen konnten.


----------



## sharky (3. Dezember 2004)

WTF ist denn mit dir los? so aggresiv und unausgeglichen kenn ich dich garnicht? 
im spessart ist auch eher mit 250 startern und vielen, kleineren startblöcken zu rechnen


----------



## drivingghost (3. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> WTF ist denn mit dir los? so aggresiv und unausgeglichen kenn ich dich garnicht?
> im spessart ist auch eher mit 250 startern und vielen, kleineren startblöcken zu rechnen



aggressiv? wegen dem Rennrad sicher nicht, das ist einfach meine Meinung von der ich mich um keinen Preis abbringen lassen will, aus Angst dass mir das RR fahren irgendwann doch mal Spaß machen könnte. Und das will ich nicht. 

Und die Spassbremsen die auf singletrails vor einem hertuckern obwohl man annähernd doppels so schnell abfahren könnte, da wird wohl jeder wahnsinnig und tötungsbereit

Weniger Starter und mehrere Startblöcke macht die Sache dann schon interessanter, dann besteht doch die Möglichkeit dass ich mal mit einem FR-bike einen Marathon bestreite   Gibt es einen link dazu?

Ich überlege mir noch ne Weile ob ich heute biken gehe, war gerade auf dem Berg beim Zahnarzt, der Nebel da oben ist gewaltig. Keine 30m konnte man sehen. Da wird die Abfahrt nach Eberbach auch nicht so schnell wie gewünscht, ausserdem ist es nass. Ich kann also davon ausgehen dass ich heute stürzen werde.   
Gruß, 
Ramin (ganz unaggressiv)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. Dezember 2004)

naja, komisch, immer wenn du das thema rennrad anschneidest wirst du so unausgeglichen, da schwingst du immer so negativ  
ich find die dinger schön, außerdem macht es echt spaß mit 40 sachen das neckartal runterzudonnern, mal eben nach heidelberg auf ein eis zu fahren und dabei net mal dreckig zu werden 

der marathon (spessart tour) steht im racebereich, wieso auch immer 
mitm fully, vor allem mit unseren hobeln, sowas zu bestreiten grenzt zwar schon an irrsinn, aber wieso auch nicht


----------



## drivingghost (3. Dezember 2004)

Ein bisschen Verrückt zu sein hat noch keinem geschadet.


----------



## sharky (3. Dezember 2004)

was mir da so einfällt:
sollen wir morgen die dinger wirklich ausreiten?! das wetter sieht grade net sonderlich berauschend aus 
und den eternal trail zur stolzeneck würd ich lieber fahren wenn es halbwegs trocken ist


----------



## FR_girl (3. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> das klingt wie ne porno-page



na du hast phantasie.....


----------



## FR_girl (3. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem findet man im forum ja keine bilder von der kleinen, bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als sie sich in live anzuschauen



....soso


----------



## FR_girl (3. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal ein paar marathons rausgesucht, die mich nächstes jahr interessieren würden:
> 
> 20.06.2004
> Mainfranken-Mountainbike-Marathon Würzburg
> ...



also würzburg war soweit ich weiß einfach nur teuer!!!!!!!!
wombach ist aber wirklich sehr zu empfehlen... auch wenn ich nicht weiß ob ich mir die qualen noch mal antun soll........


----------



## FR_girl (3. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> und weisst du worauf ich mich grade am meisten freue?
> wenns endlich wieder frühling wird und ich wieder das rennrad über die landstraße jagen kann



wieso wartest du da bis frühling ist??????
rennrad kann man auch bei -2°c fahren   ... oder bei leichtem nieselregen  oder bei fast vereisten straßen (steigert den spannungsfaktor   )
oder überhaupt eigentlich immer!!!!   



ach ja... ich weiß übrigens net wie man verschiedene beiträge in einem zitiert deswegen die vielen einzelnen beiträge... also net wundern.....


----------



## FR_girl (3. Dezember 2004)

woher habtihr bei eueren profilbildern eigentlich die wunderschönen weihnachtsmannmützen?????
mein snoopy will auch so eine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hab hier jetzt endlich mal was für euch und zwar das rezept von den selbstgemachten müsliriegeln!!!!   

50g Butter
100g Traubenzucker
100g Honig
1 TL Zitronensaft
200g kernige Haferflocken
100g gehackte Nüsse oder Mandeln
50g Sonnenblumenkerne
30g Kokosraspeln (als Alternative: getr. Bananen, Aprikosen, kleingeschnittene Rosinen oder Schokostückchen (!!!  !!!))

Butter Fett und Honig im Kochtopf verrühren und schmelzen lassen. Die übrigen Zutaten dazugeben und unter Rühren rösten, bis alles goldbraun ist. Die Masse auf ein mit Backpapier belegtes Backblech streichen und ca. 15 min im Backofen bei 150°c trocknen. Noch warm mit einem scharfen Messer in Riegel schneiden!

Des war schon alles
(zur weiteren leistungssteigerung empfehle ich noch 10- 20g (je nach trainingszustand) epo oder diverse amphetamiene... ihr werdet schon was finden     )


----------



## sharky (3. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> wieso wartest du da bis frühling ist??????
> rennrad kann man auch bei -2°c fahren   ... oder bei leichtem nieselregen  oder bei fast vereisten straßen (steigert den spannungsfaktor   )
> oder überhaupt eigentlich immer!!!!   .



bei -2° außentemperatur und dem fahrtwind dazu sind das locker -10° und wenn dann noch nieselregen dazukommt gehen die reifen ab wie schmierseife. rennrad ist nun wirklich net das wahre im winter, da kann ich gut drauf verzichten! und irgendwann muß ich ja auch MTB fahren 


mehrere beiträge zitierst du, indem du das z.b. quote=sharky und das /quote (natürlich jeweils in [] klammern!!] eben nochmal hinschreibst und den zu zitierenden text dazwischen kopierst


deinem snoopy kann ich erst ne mütze verpassen wenn ich daheim bin, hab hier im büro leider nicht den photoshop. mache dann das bild als anhang hier hin, dann kannst du es dir speichern und hochladen, ok?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> (zur weiteren leistungssteigerung empfehle ich noch 10- 20g (je nach trainingszustand) epo oder diverse amphetamiene... ihr werdet schon was finden     )



 aha, ich hab vor dem rennen anscheinend von den flaschen riegeln gegeseen 

[klugsch..modus]
EPO ist übrigens blutdoping, glaub net daß man sich das auch per müsliriegel zuführen kann 
[/klugsch...modus]


----------



## drivingghost (3. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> ....soso



jaja    


Bin ohne Sturz durchgekommen. Komisch, war nass und glischig, mein Name ist Ramin, mehr braucht es doch nicht? Oder hätte ich den FF nicht tragen sollen?

Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (3. Dezember 2004)

was ist ein FF, den du getragen hast??


----------



## sunflower (3. Dezember 2004)

*auchmalebenhallosag*

Sagt mal Jungs, nix zu tun oder was?! 

@ FR_girl
Danke für's Rezept! Wird probiert... Und wegen der Zusätze schau ich mal, was sich im abor so findet...  

@ Fischi
Willste jetzt ernsthaft für 3 Stunden auf der Rolle gelobt werden?!   
Für diese Woche geht die Fit****er-Krone ganz klar an mich!   Obwohl ich mir geschworen hatte, für die nächsten 5 Wochen keine Sport mehr zu machen...


----------



## sharky (3. Dezember 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> @ FR_girl
> Danke für's Rezept! Wird probiert... Und wegen der Zusätze schau ich mal, was sich im abor so findet...


 kannst ja montag mal ne kostprobe mitbringen   




			
				sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fischi
> Willste jetzt ernsthaft für 3 Stunden auf der Rolle gelobt werden?!
> Für diese Woche geht die Fit****er-Krone ganz klar an mich!   Obwohl ich mir geschworen hatte, für die nächsten 5 Wochen keine Sport mehr zu machen...


ja ich will gelobt werden weil ich im gegensatz zu dir jeden tag zwischen 9 und 11 stunden im büro gehockt bin und trotzdem noch brav jeden tag gestrampelt hab 
wann schlägst du montag auf? hab bis 19.00 vorlesung, danach kannst mal deine partykondition unter beweis stellen, um 1 ist diesmal net schluß!


----------



## drivingghost (3. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> was ist ein FF, den du getragen hast??







FullFace Helm.   
Anscheinend hält der mich davon ab zu stürzen. Wobei ich den bei der Treppenaktion ja auch aufhatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> FullFace Helm.


 aaaaaaaaaaaaaah! 
ich dachte schon, FF sei auch diesmal der falschfahrer und du hättest ihn dir irgendwie umgebunden


----------



## drivingghost (4. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
> ich dachte schon, FF sei auch diesmal der falschfahrer und du hättest ihn dir irgendwie umgebunden



ha nöö. sowas mach ich doch nicht. der soll mal schön selber fahren, da lernt man eher dazu als wenn man sich tragen lässt. 
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (4. Dezember 2004)

naja, die idee, ihn hinten auf das tandem mit draufzusetzen war sicher nicht die dümmste 
meinst du wir können dox überreden sich statt dem big mountain ein tandem zu holen


----------



## sunflower (4. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich will gelobt werden weil ich im gegensatz zu dir jeden tag zwischen 9 und 11 stunden im büro gehockt bin und trotzdem noch brav jeden tag gestrampelt hab
> wann schlägst du montag auf? hab bis 19.00 vorlesung, danach kannst mal deine partykondition unter beweis stellen, um 1 ist diesmal net schluß!


Und?! Grad dann brauch man doch den Ausgeleich... Und hast ja recht, ich hab ja mal üüüüüüüberhaupt nix zu tun... 

Und wer wollte denn um halb eins heim, hä?! Mir hat's trotz widriger Umstände gefallen...


----------



## FR_girl (4. Dezember 2004)

hi jungs!!!

fahrt ihr echt drei stunden auf der rolle???? seid ihr verrückt????     

bin heut drei stunden rennrad gefahren... 
es hatte immerhin schnuckelige 0°c!!!!
hmmm... herrlich und die sonne hat auch net geschienen.. ein traum!!!! 


(net dass ihr denk ich wär nur son schönwetterfahrer   )

...und das Beste:
Morgen darf ich vier stunden fahren°!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
*Jippiehhh*


------------------------------
ich hoffe ihr wisst dass ich das alles ernst meine und mir nie in den sinn kommen würde in so einem qualitativ hochwertigen und sowieso sehr gebildeten forum Ironie zu benutzen............


----------



## sharky (4. Dezember 2004)

@fr girl
naja, wenn man tagsüber zeit hat, ist das kein thema
aber ich geh zur zeit bei dunkelheit ausm haus und komm im dunkeln wieder heim 
und so lange die xenon-killer-funzel nicht fertig ist, brauch ich ans nachts fahren auch net denken 

aber da du so viel RR fährst, hilf mir mal den drivingghost von seiner abneigung gegen die dinger zu überzeugen  nicht daß er sich am ende doch keines kauft


----------



## drivingghost (4. Dezember 2004)

Ja, macht mir die Schei$dinger schmackhaft. Ich freu mich schon riesig an die Straße gefesselt zu sein. Sehe links von mir eine schöne Abfahrt, muss auf der Straße bleiben, rechst huscht ein klasse singletrail an mir vorbei, ich rolle geradeaus. Jaja, RR fahren klingt nach riesig Spaß.   
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## nasenmann (4. Dezember 2004)

ja du kannst auch denn singletrail mit dem rennrad "runterhuschen".
ungefedert und mit 23er reifen kann das auch ein rießenspaß werden   

gruß der nasenmann


----------



## drivingghost (4. Dezember 2004)

nasenmann schrieb:
			
		

> ja du kannst auch denn singletrail mit dem rennrad "runterhuschen".
> ungefedert und mit 23er reifen kann das auch ein rießenspaß werden
> 
> gruß der nasenmann



wer mich kennt weiß dass das dann auch höchstwahrscheinlich passieren wird. Aber eher unfreiwillig. 
Ramin fliegt gerne mal irgendwo irgendwie schön spektakulär vom bike.   
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (4. Dezember 2004)

*ich hatte eben nen schrecklichen alptraum!!!* (ja ich hab am hellichten mittag ne runde geratzt!)

     

jemand hatte mir mein geliebtes fully geklautt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (4. Dezember 2004)

So. Wollte die Gelegenheit dazu nutzen, mein Statement abzugeben.

War lustig. Hat aber vom Prinzip her nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht. Mann, was habe ich gelitten.  

Schade, dass Tom nicht da war. Hätte ihm gerne meinen roten Reflektor gezeigt.

Ich hatte gehofft, dass älteste Rad am Start zu haben. Aber da war glaube ich noch einer, dessen Rad war älter (der Farbe nach zu urteilen)

Was gibbet noch: Ach ja, "7-fach langt" 

Mein erstes Posting bei der MTB Konkurrenz.


----------



## drivingghost (4. Dezember 2004)

Weisst Du was, widu gab es viele bei dem Rennen  Einer hat es ja sogar mit einem grünen, von Pininfarina gestiltern ESSO bike gefinisht.   
Dem Mann gebührt Respekt. 

Jaja Fisch, Du hattest einen Alptraum (ich hätt dir doch nichts von diesem Pulver ins Getränk krümeln sollen)
ich habe einen never ending dream. TREK, STORCK, STEVENS   
Ist doch echt zum Heulen.   
Gruß, Ramin (immer unschlüssig)


----------



## sharky (5. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe einen never ending dream. TREK, STORCK, STEVENS


 naja, bei dem PLV sollte das klar sein: stevens 
200 billiger als das trek und dafür ne komplette ultegra - und: in SCHWARZ!!
da braucht es IMHO keine überlegung mehr, der fall ist klar


----------



## drivingghost (5. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> naja, bei dem PLV sollte das klar sein: stevens
> 200 billiger als das trek und dafür ne komplette ultegra - und: in SCHWARZ!!
> da braucht es IMHO keine überlegung mehr, der fall ist klar



Stevens ist schwarz, schön, preiswert. 
Trek ist 300 Euro teurer, lässt sich aber sicher 200 Euro runterbiegen, hat eine klasse Lackierung, (Qualität), hat einen Namen der mir am Herzen hängt (Mein erstes gescheites bike war ein TREK, *schnief*)
Storck hat nen sehr guten Rahmen und eine sauteure Gabel dran, ansonsten nur die 105er Gruppe, lässt sich aber bei Bedarf aufrüsten. 
Der Verstand sagt Stevens, das Herz brüllt TREK, der Angeber rät zum Storck. 

Das ist alles nicht so einfach wie es sich darstellt. Ich muss ins Bett. 
Bis morgen/heute
Ramin (verwirrt)


----------



## Widu (5. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst Du was, widu gab es viele bei dem Rennen  Einer hat es ja sogar mit einem grünen, von Pininfarina gestiltern ESSO bike gefinisht.
> Dem Mann gebührt Respekt.


----------



## sharky (5. Dezember 2004)

aufrüsten........ pfffffffffff! dann kauf dir gleich was teures!




			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verstand sagt Stevens, das Herz brüllt TREK, der Angeber rät zum Storck.


 naja, sieh es doch mal so: dir ist doch eh peinlich mit nem rennrad rumzufahren. wenn du dann so ne auffällige mühle wie das trek oder storck durch die lande trittst ziehst du ja lauter blicke auf dich und am ende erkennt dich noch einer 
da bist du mit dem schön unauffälligen stevens sicher besser bedient


----------



## drivingghost (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke ich fahre erst mal eine Runde mit dem Storck vom Ball, ist übrigens Mattschwarz mit schwarzer Schrift, demnach auch nicht sonderlich auffällig, wenn es mir passt eventuell dann das ansonsten eben TREK oder Stevens. Dann habe ich nur noch zwei zur Auswahl. Das erleichtert die Sache sicher ungemein.   
@FR_girl, was ist mit Eurer HP los? Ich komm da nicht mehr drauf. Habt Ihr die offline genommen um die Ergebnisliste aufzuspielen? *erwartungsvollrumhüpf*
Gruß, Ramin (in einer Stunde auf dem Canyon, die perfekte Welle suchend     )


----------



## sharky (5. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> in einer Stunde auf dem Canyon, die perfekte Welle suchend


*heul* *auchwill*


----------



## drivingghost (5. Dezember 2004)

hehe. Du musst weiter an deiner Diplpmarbeit tippen, mit Deinem klasse Zwei Finger Highspeedsystem. 
Und wenn ich dann gerade mal etwas durch die Luft segele dann denke ich mal an Dich wie Du Dich gerade am Rechner amüsierst, wenn ich mich eventuell neben meinem bike wiederfinden sollte denke ich auch an dich, froh darüber dass Du nicht mit einer Kamera dabei bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (5. Dezember 2004)

a propos kamera....


----------



## drivingghost (5. Dezember 2004)




----------



## FR_girl (5. Dezember 2004)

HI WIDU!!!!!!!!!!

find ich ja mal sehr schön, dass du dich zu uns ins mtb forum verirrt hast!!!!!!!!!!!   

net erschrecken... ich weiß mein benutzername ist sch****...    aber mir ist zu dem damaligen zeitpunkt kein blöderer eingefallen   
bis heute übrigens auch net

hei wir könnten einen contest veranstalten!!! 
wer weiß einen schönen und passenenden benutzername für mich???

ist hiermit eröffnet.......................


----------



## drivingghost (5. Dezember 2004)

CC girl
DH girl
SS girl
RR girl
KÜKEN   
kleine Maus
Kokainschnupferin   
Fahrradfahrerin
uphillgöttin
chaosmädchen
...
...


----------



## Widu (5. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> HI WIDU!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> find ich ja mal sehr schön, dass du dich zu uns ins mtb forum verirrt hast!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Jau, musste mal reinschauen, vielleicht gibbet ja hier eine Ergebnisliste. Will es schwarz auf Weiß veröffentlicht sehen. Mann, hat mich die Platzierung überrascht.

Zu Deinem Benutzernamen, da ist natürlich die Frage wichtig, wie ernsthaft Du hier auftreten willst. Wir können Dich ja schlecht Kartoffelkäfer taufen und du erwartest dann ernsthafte Antworten 

Bei Widu hatte ich aber auch einen schlechten Tach. (Obwohl es doch so nahliegend ist. LOL)

Also sach an, ernsthafte Teilname erwünscht, oder möchtest Du lieber groß und bösse sein? Vielleicht doch eher puschelig und lieb? Oder doch irgendeine Aussage, die Deine Leistungen betreffen? Zu viele Fragen. Als Dann.


W.


----------



## drivingghost (5. Dezember 2004)

@widu: welchen platz hast denn rausgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (5. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> @widu: welchen platz hast denn rausgefahren?




So gut wie Du  war ich nicht, ***** samma geworden. Du warst glaube ich der Zweite? Muss mal oben nachlesen. Für einen RRler ohne Rennerfahrung und meinem alten Stahlhobel und dem Suff am Tach vorher gar nicht schlecht. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## drivingghost (5. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> So gut wie Du  war ich nicht, ***** samma geworden. Du warst glaube ich der Zweite? Muss mal oben nachlesen. Für einen RRler ohne Rennerfahrung und meinem alten Stahlhobel und dem Suff am Tach vorher gar nicht schlecht. Bin sehr zufrieden.


dein skip ist irgendwie ulkig. 
nein, zweiter war ich nicht, schön wäre es gewesen. Bei den Frauen hat sunflower den tollen 2. Platz belegt. 

Wie Du    abgeschnitten hast ist mir im Grunde egal, nur hättest Du gesagt du hast Platz eins belegt wäre ich jetzt stinkesauer auf Dich da Du dann jeden nach Dir um einen Platz betrogen hättest, mit einem Rad das nichts auf einem MTB Rennen zu suchen hat. 28 Zoll ist nicht zulässig. Oder ist er auf 29 Zoll gefahren und somit mit Zulassung dank UCI?   
Und kleiner Tip: Vor Wettkämpfen säuft man nicht. 
@Fisch: und raucht auch nicht.


----------



## Widu (5. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> dein skip ist irgendwie ulkig.
> nein, zweiter war ich nicht, schön wäre es gewesen. Bei den Frauen hat sunflower den tollen 2. Platz belegt.
> 
> Wie Du    abgeschnitten hast ist mir im Grunde egal, nur hättest Du gesagt du hast Platz eins belegt wäre ich jetzt stinkesauer auf Dich da Du dann jeden nach Dir um einen Platz betrogen hättest, mit einem Rad das nichts auf einem MTB Rennen zu suchen hat. 28 Zoll ist nicht zulässig. Oder ist er auf 29 Zoll gefahren und somit mit Zulassung dank UCI?
> ...



Nein, war nicht der Knilch auf dem Crosser, bin sehr viel größer Wie Du  kann ich bestimmt nicht fahren, aber falls dann doch Ergebnislisten herauskommen muss ich mal lugern. Mein Rad war auch vollkommen ungefedert.  Scheint ein Vorteil gewesen zu sein. 

Eure Lady war zweite. Respekt....


----------



## sunflower (5. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Frauen hat sunflower den tollen 2. Platz belegt.


Oooops, wie ist denn das passiert?!   


			
				WIDU schrieb:
			
		

> Eure Lady war zweite. Respekt....


Danke!!! 
Ich glaub, die Jungs werden mir das auf ewig vorhalten... Wollte nämlich garnicht mehr starten. Erst recht, nachdem die mich auf der 'Einrollrunde' haben liegen lassen und ich nicht mehr dran geglaubt hab, überhaupt noch rechtzeitig zum Start zu kommen... 
Und zu meinen Gedanken vor und während des Rennens: -> siehe Benutzertitel


----------



## drivingghost (5. Dezember 2004)

zu deinem Benutzertitel, sunflower: 
Du bist eine Frau, das rechtfertigt das.   
*duckundwegundrechnerabschaltundinsbett*
schönen Wochenanfang wünsche ich allen. 
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

soooooooooo, hier ging es ja mal wieder richtig rund 

@widu
wievielter bist du denn nun geworden?  
ich meine, wenn du jetzt sagst daß du besser warst als ich und das vollstarr...  das würd mich heut arg mitnehmen 

@drivingghost
du machst mir langsam angst, bist weder beim rennen noch gestern gestürzt  ich denk ich nehm nächste woche mal die kamera mit dann kannst du dich werbewirksam vor meiner linse in den dreck werfen... 








*@fr-maus*
also das FR muß auf alle fälle raus!  wer bei nem cc rennen erste wird, kann kein FR im titel haben. aber um auf deine doping-riegel-zurückzukommen:
wie wäre es mit EPO-girl?


----------



## Widu (6. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> soooooooooo, hier ging es ja mal wieder richtig rund
> 
> @widu
> wievielter bist du denn nun geworden?
> ...


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Warst du unter den ersten 5. Dann warst Du mit Sicherheit besser als ich


    
danke, das reicht, sprich bitte nicht weiter


----------



## Widu (6. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> danke, das reicht, sprich bitte nicht weiter




Wievielter biste denn geworden?


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Wievielter biste denn geworden?


das tut nix zur sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (6. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> das tut nix zur sache




Ja, ja. Komm zier dich nicht so, grenze es halt ein bisschen ein.


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja. Komm zier dich nicht so, grenze es halt ein bisschen ein.


ok, ich war nicht letzter 
und ich war noch deutlich in der 1. hälfte des feldes  
mehr info gibt es aber net!


----------



## Widu (6. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ok, ich war nicht letzter
> und ich war noch deutlich in der 1. hälfte des feldes
> mehr info gibt es aber net!




Ich werde FR-Girl fragen, die wirds wissen  

Apropos wissen, was ist mit der rsv-kuelsheim Seite los?


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde FR-Girl fragen, die wirds wissen


glaub ich nicht  



			
				Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos wissen, was ist mit der rsv-kuelsheim Seite los?


gute frage!


----------



## manic (6. Dezember 2004)

Hmmm, ich könnter ja mal sagenw ievielter Du warst sharky. 

Aber Nein, sowas mache ich doch nicht.  *bekanntermaßenbinichjabestechlich*


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> *bekanntermaßenbinichjabestechlich*


aha  wenn du das echo verträgst


----------



## manic (6. Dezember 2004)

Uuuuh, jetzt hab ich aber Angst...


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Uuuuh, jetzt hab ich aber Angst...


wenn du plauderst schraub ich dir schaltungen an deine singlespeeder


----------



## manic (6. Dezember 2004)

Du... und welche Armee? 

Aber ishc habe doch gar keine Singlespeeder....

Aber dafür habe ich ejtzt mein kleines Teufelchen fertig. Mir fiel ja ganz zufällig noh ein, dass ich auch noch ne K2 Smartshock rumliegen habe und die tut jetzt ihren Dienst. Halt in rot, aber egal... 

Du hast ja grade eh ein wenig viel Zeit. Willst Du nicht meine Räder putzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

leute die net mitgefahren sind sollten eh ruhig sein und hier keine geheimnisse rausplaudern 
erst schwitzen, dann schwatzen!


----------



## sunflower (6. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> zu deinem Benutzertitel, sunflower:
> Du bist eine Frau, das rechtfertigt das.
> *duckundwegundrechnerabschaltundinsbett*
> schönen Wochenanfang wünsche ich allen.
> Gruß, Ramin


*dieruteauspackunddemraminhinterherrennumihnzuverhaun* 
Aber der is mir eh zu schnell, den krieg ich garnet...   
Und hey: Bescheuert und stolz drauf!   

@ Widu
Bin wie manic bestechlich! Wenn der Preis stimmt, verrat ich's dir...   

@ manic
HUHU!!!  Haste dich verirrt?!

@ Fischi
Net traurig sein, daß selbst unser kleiner Ossi mit'm Fully schneller war als du... Da müssen wir wohl noch üben! Du wusstest schon, warum du den Geisterfahrer eingepackt hast...


----------



## manic (6. Dezember 2004)

qBlümchen: ich verirr mich doh nicht. Hab auch so immer ein Auge auf Euch. 

@Fischi: Ich hab an dem Tag geschwitzt und gelitten.


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fischi
> Net traurig sein, daß selbst unser kleiner Ossi mit'm Fully schneller war als du... Da müssen wir wohl noch üben! Du wusstest schon, warum du den Geisterfahrer eingepackt hast...



...ja, weil eine gewisse zweitplatzierte (die prozentual vom starterfeld gesehen genau so gut war wie ich  ) so lange rumgeheult hat, daß sie net letzte sein will, daß ich jemand eingepackt habe, von dem ich ausging, daß er net der schnellste ist


----------



## sunflower (6. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> leute die net mitgefahren sind sollten eh ruhig sein und hier keine geheimnisse rausplaudern
> erst schwitzen, dann schwatzen!


Dann darf ich ja! Dann darf ich ja!!! *träller*
Also... *aaaaaaaaaaargh* Irgendjemand würgt mich grad und hält mir den Mund zu... 
Und dein neuer Benutzertitel ist doooooof!!! *gähn*


----------



## sunflower (6. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja, weil eine gewisse zweitplatzierte (die prozentual vom starterfeld gesehen genau so gut war wie ich  ) so lange rumgeheult hat, daß sie net letzte sein will, daß ich jemand eingepackt habe, von dem ich ausging, daß er net der schnellste ist


Nur blöd, daß selbst DU nach mir angekommen bist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (6. Dezember 2004)

@sharky: spätestens jetzt würde ich mich aus dem Lichtschacht stürzen....


----------



## sunflower (6. Dezember 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @sharky: spätestens jetzt würde ich mich aus dem Lichtschacht stürzen....


  



Und nochmal  *zammbrech*


----------



## Widu (6. Dezember 2004)

Sorry, aber als Frau hat man doch zwei Runden weniger gehabt, oder? Also kein thema, wenn auch Du vor mir angekommen bist. 

Zum Thema Bestechlichkeit: ich packe gerade Päckchen mit Christstollen, wer möchte eines haben?


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Nur blöd, daß selbst DU nach mir angekommen bist...


haha! du warst 2 minuten vor mir im ziel und hattest ne runde weniger zu fahren 
so viel zum thema lichtschacht   

@widu
 
ich nehm auch nen christstollen


----------



## sunflower (6. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber als Frau hat man doch zwei Runden weniger gehabt, oder? Also kein thema, wenn auch Du vor mir angekommen bist.
> 
> Zum Thema Bestechlichkeit: ich packe gerade Päckchen mit Christstollen, wer möchte eines haben?


Es war nur eine Runde weniger... 
Und das an sich ist ja auch nicht das Thema. Ich renn ja nicht die ganze Zeit rum und lass mich aus, wie lang ich wann auf dem Bike gehockt hab, was ich doch für tolle Beine hab und wieviel Marathons ich im nächsten Jahr fahren will... Das ist alles eine Frage der Sichtweise...  


Und Stollen?! HIER! HIER!! HIIIIIIIIER!!! Adresse für's Päckchen und Platzierung per PM... 

@ Fischi
Ich verweise hier nochmal auf das oben genannte. Für jemanden, der bei sowas mit PowerBars und Energydrinks etc anrückt, ist der Platz ja schon a weng weng...   Soviel zum Thema: das soll ein Spaßrennen werden...


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fischi
> Ich verweise hier nochmal auf das oben genannte. Für jemanden, der bei sowas mit PowerBars und Energydrinks etc anrückt, ist der Platz ja schon a weng weng...   Soviel zum Thema: das soll ein Spaßrennen werden...


 hast du mich auch nur EINEN powerbar essen sehen? nein, kannst du auch net da ich keinen gegessen habe und die flasche mit dem energydrink war nach dem rennen noch fast voll  
im übrigen wolltest du auch nen powerbar haben, zumindest am tag vorher 
SO viel zum thema spaßrennen 

im ürbigen wird mir das gezoffe mit dir hier zu doof, wenn du schlecht drauf bist dann laß es net hier aus und schieb alles auf mich


----------



## Widu (6. Dezember 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Und Stollen?! HIER! HIER!! HIIIIIIIIER!!! Adresse für's Päckchen und Platzierung per PM...



Ich warte mal ab was FR Girl so postet. ansonsten haste bald Post


----------



## manic (6. Dezember 2004)

*popcornhol*


----------



## FR_girl (6. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde FR-Girl fragen, die wirds wissen
> 
> Apropos wissen, was ist mit der rsv-kuelsheim Seite los?




ja ich glaub ich weiß es ... hab die ergebnis listen zuhause   
die seite wird grad umgebaut, vergößert keine ahnung irgendwie so was in der richtung... bin slber mal gespannt ob des was wird....
wenn ihr so heiß seid auf die listen könnt ich se euch aber auch schicken


----------



## FR_girl (6. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber als Frau hat man doch zwei Runden weniger gehabt, oder? Also kein thema, wenn auch Du vor mir angekommen bist.



hmm....WIDU!!!! *räusper*   
wir mussten auch drei runden fahren!!!!!
ich glaub nicht dass du fünf runden gefahren bist,oder????   wenn ja wärst du erster.....DU HÄTTEST GEWONNEN WENN DU EINE RUNDE FRÜHER AUFGEHÖRT HÄTTEST!!!!! aber respekt mit fünf runden noch so ein platz zu belegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_girl (6. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte mal ab was FR Girl so postet. ansonsten haste bald Post




heißt das ich bekomm ein stollen????
das ist aber lieb!!!!!!   
(  außerdem ist heute nikolaus!!!! )


----------



## Widu (6. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> heißt das ich bekomm ein stollen????
> das ist aber lieb!!!!!!
> (  außerdem ist heute nikolaus!!!! )




Ok du kriegst den Stollen. (Sonnenblümschen es tut mir leid.)

Müll mir mal die Liste bitte zu. Der Rolf hat meine Adresse gespeichert und du müsstest sie ja auch noch haben, oder?


Alles Gute zum Niki-Graus!!!!


----------



## drivingghost (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich will auch. Ich will auch. Keinen Stollen, bäh, Rosinen, nein, die Ergebnisliste.  einfach an drivingghost at gmx.de   
Und ich mach jetzt ein Mittagsnickerchen, auf der Autobahn wäre ich eben beinahe eingeschlafen. Seit 3 Tagen plagt mich die totale Müdigkeit   
Und da fällt mir noch was ein. 
@fisch: Als wir in Külsheim ankamen hast du mich einen Heizer geschimpft, aber was Du da auf der Rückfahrt vorgelegt hast, da ist mein Fahrstil ja eine Kaffeefahrt dagegen. Selber Heizer.


----------



## Widu (6. Dezember 2004)

Bitte, bitte!! FR Bitte


----------



## FR_girl (6. Dezember 2004)

okay ihr zwei 
hab euch die listen geschickt!!! 
 
viel spaß beim zeiten vergleichen


----------



## Widu (6. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> okay ihr zwei
> hab euch die listen geschickt!!!
> 
> viel spaß beim zeiten vergleichen




Danke, ich habe sie schon ausgedruckt.

Ach ja @ Sonnenblümschen ich hatte vergessen beim Überholen "bitte bitte" zu sagen. Sorry


----------



## FR_girl (6. Dezember 2004)

Ihr müsst mich mal n bissle ablenken...
ich hock schon seit heut mittag um drei ca. am computer und mach meine blöde gfs in gemeinschaftskunde... hab aber keine lust mehr... ich mein was ist an petitionsausschüssen und budgetrechten schon großartig interessant    
keine ahnung... auf jden fall hab ich keine lust mehr!!!!!!!!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH
naja kann ma nix ändern aber falls ihr das hier lest.... es ist ein hilfeschrei    lenkt mich ab!!!!


----------



## rothrunner (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

gibt es die Seite nicht mehr ??

http://www.rsv-kuelsheim.de/

Ich hätte auch gerne die Ergebnisliste:
[email protected]

www.biken-wertheim.de

Danke!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Widu (6. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müsst mich mal n bissle ablenken...
> ich hock schon seit heut mittag um drei ca. am computer und mach meine blöde gfs in gemeinschaftskunde... hab aber keine lust mehr... ich mein was ist an petitionsausschüssen und budgetrechten schon großartig interessant
> keine ahnung... auf jden fall hab ich keine lust mehr!!!!!!!!!!
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH
> naja kann ma nix ändern aber falls ihr das hier lest.... es ist ein hilfeschrei    lenkt mich ab!!!!




Hättest dir ein gescheites Thema in Gemeinschaftskunde ausgesucht, hätte ich Dir gerne geholfen, aber so ein Mist, ne da habe ich keine Lust drauf.

Du hast Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_girl (6. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest dir ein gescheites Thema in Gemeinschaftskunde ausgesucht, hätte ich Dir gerne geholfen, aber so ein Mist, ne da habe ich keine Lust drauf.
> 
> Du hast Post.




danke widu wie aufbauend!!!!
bin gott sei dank bald fertig..... nurnoch konstruktives misstrauensvotum dann hab ichs!!!!! bin sehr stolz auf mich immerhin hab ich doch erstaunlicher weise schon 8 seiten zusammenbekommen!!! (NET NUR HEUTE   ) 
bin froh wenn ich den sch*** endlich hinter mir hab


----------



## sunflower (6. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja @ Sonnenblümschen ich hatte vergessen beim Überholen "bitte bitte" zu sagen. Sorry


Ach du warst dieser unfreundliche Rüpel!   
Schuldigung, daß ich so gekrochen bin. Ich üb doch noch...  Mein erstes Mal ohne Stützräder!  

@ Fisch
Da haste was falsch verstanden. PowerBar hab ich stets dankend abgelehnt, da ich die :kotz: find... Und vielleicht hätteste mal nen kräftigen Schluck aus deiner Flasche nehmen sollen...  

@ manic
Popcorn salzig oder süß?! Ich glaub, ich krümel ne Runde mit... Böööse Kinoraschler!


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

@ramin
ich bin nur so schnell gefahren weil du mir so nah an der stoßstange geklebt bist 

@ fr-küken
was issn nun mit deinem nick? 
vorschläge haben wir genug gemacht, oder?


----------



## Widu (6. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> danke widu wie aufbauend!!!!
> bin gott sei dank bald fertig..... nurnoch konstruktives misstrauensvotum dann hab ichs!!!!! bin sehr stolz auf mich immerhin hab ich doch erstaunlicher weise schon 8 seiten zusammenbekommen!!! (NET NUR HEUTE   )
> bin froh wenn ich den sch*** endlich hinter mir hab




Wenn Du noch ein bisschen Fachliteratur brauchst meldest Dich einfach.


Du liebe Zeit, dass ist aber jetzt off topic

@sunflower so schlimm sah es gar nicht mehr aus, aus dem Alter für Stützrädle bist Du wohl raus.  Nur da war ja einer nur knapp vor mir, deswegen hat es mich schrecklich pressiert. trotzdem Danke für das kompromisslose Ausweichen. Gut gemacht.    (Ich hoffe Dir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass ich mich fast in der Kehre lang gemacht habe  )


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du noch ein bisschen Fachliteratur brauchst meldest Dich einfach.



bist du lehrer oder arbeitest du aufm amt?


----------



## Widu (7. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> bist du lehrer oder arbeitest du aufm amt?




Weder noch.


Nenne wir es einfach: gebildet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (7. Dezember 2004)

da simmer dabei, das find ich priiiiiiiiihimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, vivaaaaaaaaa colonia *gröööööööööl* *sing* *torkel*

man man man! mir werden die parties ganz schön fehlen nach dem studium  




			
				Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Nenne wir es einfach: gebildet



naja, *EIN*bildung ist auch ne bildung 
aber mal ehrlich: in welcher literatur steht was zum thema wahltralala drin? 
das ist doch dann schon eher fachliteratur?


----------



## Widu (7. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> naja, *EIN*bildung ist auch ne bildung
> aber mal ehrlich: in welcher literatur steht was zum thema wahltralala drin?
> das ist doch dann schon eher fachliteratur?



Haja, aber dazu muss man doch nicht Lehrer oder ein anderer Beamter sein. 

Die Studienzeit war richtig gut.


----------



## FR_girl (7. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du noch ein bisschen Fachliteratur brauchst meldest Dich einfach.



danke widu
aber ich bin gott sei dank fertig!!!!!
bin echt froh wenn ichs morgen abgeben kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

lass uns lieber von was erfreulicherem reden


----------



## Widu (7. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> danke widu
> aber ich bin gott sei dank fertig!!!!!
> bin echt froh wenn ichs morgen abgeben kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> lass uns lieber von was erfreulicherem reden




Gibt es denn etwas?


----------



## sharky (7. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn etwas?


heute nicht! mir geht es schlecht! ich fühl mich elend!


----------



## FR_girl (7. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> heute nicht! mir geht es schlecht! ich fühl mich elend!



... da hat wohl jemand zu viele plätzchen gegessen !!!!!!!


----------



## drivingghost (7. Dezember 2004)

Oder einfach die letzten 4 Wochen Training an einem Abend mit ca 20 Whiskys zunichte gemacht. Oder waren es Cocktails


----------



## sharky (7. Dezember 2004)

@fr girl
danke daß du so gut von mir denkst und mein unwohlsein auf plätzchen schiebst  

@ramin
es waren die cocktails - und die 4 wochen training sind egal, die party war schlicht und ergreifend der hammer!!!


----------



## FR_girl (7. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @fr girl
> danke daß du so gut von mir denkst und mein unwohlsein auf plätzchen schiebst
> 
> @ramin
> es waren die cocktails - und die 4 wochen training sind egal, die party war schlicht und ergreifend der hammer!!!




naja kann nja nicht jeder das glück haben und montag abends party machen und danach dienstags nochn restkater haben......   
oder sag bloß dir gehts noch vom wochenende schlecht


----------



## sharky (7. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> naja kann nja nicht jeder das glück haben und montag abends party machen und danach dienstags nochn restkater haben......
> oder sag bloß dir gehts noch vom wochenende schlecht


nene, war schon party, aber eben ein bißchen zuviel 


@drivingghost
ich hab da heute so ein paket bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (7. Dezember 2004)

> @ramin
> es waren die cocktails - und die 4 wochen training sind egal, die party war schlicht und ergreifend der hammer!!!


ja, schööööööön. mir macht es spaß keinen aklohol zu trinken.    aber du hast recht, ich will es ja nicht anders. aber ich denke dass ich mich an silverster mal so richtig betrinken werde. mit einem ganzen bier.   



> ich hab da heute so ein paket bekommen...


psssst, sonst wird dieser thread noch zum spamthread verkommen weil gewisse leute meinungen und fremdprodukte aufdrängen möchten. 
aber trotzdem: FREU


----------



## sharky (7. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> ja, schööööööön. mir macht es spaß keinen aklohol zu trinken.    aber du hast recht, ich will es ja nicht anders. aber ich denke dass ich mich an silverster mal so richtig betrinken werde. mit einem ganzen bier.


 ein GANZES bier  und du willst bei rennen aufs treppchen wenn du so gehen lässt  
also etwas mehr disziplin bitte, ein GANZES bier....





			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> psssst, sonst wird dieser thread noch zum spamthread verkommen weil gewisse leute meinungen und fremdprodukte aufdrängen möchten.
> aber trotzdem: FREU


 glaubsch nüsch!
und wenn, wir wissen ja, wie wir solche probleme lösen


----------



## drivingghost (7. Dezember 2004)

Du hast ja Recht, war nur ein schwacher Gedanke in Erinnerung an alte Zeiten. Dann wird es wohl doch nur ein halbes Besäufnis mit zwei Erdinger alkoholfrei.   


> glaubsch nüsch!und wenn, wir wissen ja, wie wir solche probleme lösen


hehe. 


Ich bin raus, muss früh aufstehen.
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (8. Dezember 2004)

@ramin
am 18.12. findet ein abschlußtrainingslage für dieses jahr statt, kannst ja mitmachen, damit du silvester überstehst 

bis später, die arbeit ruft


----------



## Widu (10. Dezember 2004)

@FR Girl

Kommen heute Abend vorbei. Gibt lecker Stollen. Los Freu Dich.


----------



## drivingghost (10. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @ramin
> am 18.12. findet ein abschlußtrainingslage für dieses jahr statt, kannst ja mitmachen, damit du silvester überstehst
> 
> bis später, die arbeit ruft


Du meinst sicher dass ein Abschlußtrainingssaufgelage stattfindet.   
Danke, nein danke. Nicht wirklich.


----------



## sharky (10. Dezember 2004)

@ramin 
traingslager wäre richtiger gewesen, aber deine definition trifft es auch
nur ist sie net so schön wie meine


----------



## sunflower (10. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> @sunflower so schlimm sah es gar nicht mehr aus, aus dem Alter für Stützrädle bist Du wohl raus.  Nur da war ja einer nur knapp vor mir, deswegen hat es mich schrecklich pressiert. trotzdem Danke für das kompromisslose Ausweichen. Gut gemacht.    (Ich hoffe Dir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass ich mich fast in der Kehre lang gemacht habe  )


Ich hab hin und wieder halt auch meine starken Momente und kann dann ganz gut so tun, als könnte ich TATSÄCHLICH fahren...  Gerüchten zufolge kann und tu ich das nämlich eh net...  Aber ab und zu klappt das sogar halbwegs mit dem posen.  
Und es wäre wirklich nicht nötig gewesen, daß du dich gleich vor mir in den Dreck schmeißt, nur weil ich dich vorbeigelassen hab... Hab ich doch gern gemacht...


----------



## Widu (10. Dezember 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Und es wäre wirklich nicht nötig gewesen, daß du dich gleich vor mir in den Dreck schmeißt, nur weil ich dich vorbeigelassen hab... Hab ich doch gern gemacht...




Das sollte nur meine Ehrerbietung vor schnellen Frauen demonstrieren. Habe es mir aber kurz vor dem Bodenkontakt anders überlegt, da Du mich ja vorbei gelassen hast, damit ich schneller voran komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_girl (10. Dezember 2004)

Jungs!!!
ich muss euch was ganz ganz schlimmes erzählen!!!!!!!!!
mein hund hat meine schöne siegermedaille aufgefressen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
          
des schöne fahrrad ist weg!!!!!
ich hoff sie bekommt bauchweh des vieh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharky (10. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> mein hund hat meine schöne siegermedaille aufgefressen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



sorry, aber ich kann net anders: muaahahahahahaha! 
ich stell mir das grad so bildlich vor.... 


da kommt mir glatt der satz "dir musste man als kind auch ein schnitzel umhängen damit wenigstens der hund mit dir spielt" in den sinn 

ich backe am WE ein bißchen für weihnachten... soll ich dir eine mitbacken? 
kann nur net garantieren daß die so hart wird wie das original


----------



## FR_girl (10. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> da kommt mir glatt der satz "dir musste man als kind auch ein schnitzel umhängen damit wenigstens der hund mit dir spielt" in den sinn
> 
> ich backe am WE ein bißchen für weihnachten... soll ich dir eine mitbacken?



was backst du denn?? Schnitzel??????   

och man meine medaille is futsch und du lachst mich aus!!!!   



> kann nur net garantieren daß die so hart wird wie das original



tja des ist wahrlich schwer zu schaffen!!! woher weißt du dass die so hart sind??? sag bloß du hast einfach eine gegessen????  



MEIN PREIS IST WEG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharky (10. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> was backst du denn?? Schnitzel??????


 ja sicher, ich backe 2 wochen vor heilig abend schnitzel, die es dann am 1. weihnachtsfeiertag gibt 
ich backe natürlich plätzchen, du keks!
und ja, ich kann das - bevor irgendwelche kommentare kommen 



			
				FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> och man meine medaille is futsch und du lachst mich aus!!!!


 naaaaaaaaaa, das würd ich nieeeeeeeeeeeeee tun! *kopftätschel*




			
				FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> tja des ist wahrlich schwer zu schaffen!!! woher weißt du dass die so hart sind??? sag bloß du hast einfach eine gegessen????


 sozusagen, ich hab mich als dein hund verkleidet und das ding gefuttert 
du hattest er mal hier erwähnt, daß sie so hart sind 
lässt in deinem zarten alter etwa das gedächtnis schon nach?


----------



## sharky (12. Dezember 2004)

*jucheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!*

der thread ist wieder offen


----------



## drivingghost (12. Dezember 2004)

Danke Principia !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_girl (13. Dezember 2004)

also das war ja mal ne aktion.....
einfach so unsern laber thread schließen 
wo sin ma denn???

aber hat ja jetzt doch noch geklappt!!!


----------



## sharky (13. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> einfach so unsern laber thread schließen
> wo sin ma denn???












			
				ramin schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Principia !


 und was ist mit mir? wer hat denn an ihn hingebabbelt ohne ende?


----------



## Andreas (14. Dezember 2004)

dann mal willkommen im odenwald/spessart forum   

hab mich schon gewundert wie hier ein 5 seiten thread auftauchen konnte, von dem ich vorher nichts bemerkt hatte.


----------



## sharky (14. Dezember 2004)

tja, die süd-odenwald-biker und dauer-katzenbuckel-bezwinger schlagen eben gleich richtig zu


----------



## Widu (14. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> *jucheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!*
> 
> der thread ist wieder offen




Lob!! Gut gemacht. Also bleiben wir bei den Bikern.


Ach ja Info zur Seite des rsv-kuelsheim. Die wird gerade neu aufgebaut und völlig neu ins Netz gestellt. Kann ein bisschen dauern, so der Veranstalter o.a. Rennen.


----------



## sharky (14. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Also bleiben wir bei den Bikern.



loggisch, bei ramins rennrad-allergie wäre das mit dem tour-forum net gegangen


----------



## Widu (14. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> loggisch, bei ramins rennrad-allergie wäre das mit dem tour-forum net gegangen




Muss ja auch nicht. Sach mal war Ramin der mit dem kleenen langen Bärtchen am Kinn?


----------



## sharky (14. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal war Ramin der mit dem kleenen langen Bärtchen am Kinn?


 genau der, ich hab ihm schon so oft gesagt er soll bei den handtüchern den weichspüler weglassen dann erledigt sich das von alleine, aber er hört net auf mich


----------



## Widu (14. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> genau der, ich hab ihm schon so oft gesagt er soll bei den handtüchern den weichspüler weglassen dann erledigt sich das von alleine, aber er hört net auf mich




Deswegen habe ich ihn nur am Start gesehen und es machte Wusch und weg war er...


----------



## sharky (14. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen habe ich ihn nur am Start gesehen und es machte Wusch und weg war er...


jaja, der konnte es net erwarten endlich seine weißwürste zu bekommen, deswegen war er so schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (14. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, der konnte es net erwarten endlich seine weißwürste zu bekommen, deswegen war er so schnell



Muss unbedingt fürs nächste Jahr aufrüsten... Fürs nächste Mal bekommt mein MTB eine Klingel verpasst. Ja, das ist bestimmt hilfreich


----------



## sharky (14. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Muss unbedingt fürs nächste Jahr aufrüsten... Fürs nächste Mal bekommt mein MTB eine Klingel verpasst. Ja, das ist bestimmt hilfreich


ein abstandhalter wäre sicher auch net schlecht


----------



## Widu (15. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ein abstandhalter wäre sicher auch net schlecht




Du meinst so eine rote Kelle? Gibt es sowas überhaupt noch? Aber das sieht bestimmt stark aus... (wäre auch notwendig nachdem ich am Start mit dem Tandem ins Gehege gekommen bin)

Hoffentlich geht Külsheim bald wieder online, aus gut unterrichteter Quelle habe ich gehört, dass die Fotos echt klasse sein sollen.


----------



## sharky (15. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich geht Külsheim bald wieder online, aus gut unterrichteter Quelle habe ich gehört, dass die Fotos echt klasse sein sollen.


 echt?  wäre schon geil! hab nur so ein total versemmeltes von mir beim start


----------



## Widu (15. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> echt?  wäre schon geil! hab nur so ein total versemmeltes von mir beim start




Falls ich vorab eine CD bekommen sollte, kann ich Dir ja schreiben, wie sie sind.  

Wäre auf jeden Fall sehr schön, vielleicht kann ich ja FR_Girl dazu überreden.


----------



## sunflower (15. Dezember 2004)

Unser Ramin hat ja Geburtstag! Dann mal ! Feier schön und gaaaaaaaaaaanz viele   !



Und natürlich: 1980 rulez!


----------



## sharky (15. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ich vorab eine CD bekommen sollte, kann ich Dir ja schreiben, wie sie sind.
> 
> Wäre auf jeden Fall sehr schön, vielleicht kann ich ja FR_Girl dazu überreden.



hey hey, wenn da cd´s umgehen will ich auch eine  

@ramin

hau rein alter 
komm morgen auf der rückfahrt mal bei mir vorbei, ich hab da was für dich


----------



## Widu (15. Dezember 2004)

Von mir auch alles Gute!!


----------



## sharky (15. Dezember 2004)

ich will heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (16. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist mit mir? wer hat denn an ihn hingebabbelt ohne ende?



knuuutsch, Dir natürlich auch ein Dankeschön für Deine Mühen.


----------



## drivingghost (16. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ja auch nicht. Sach mal war Ramin der mit dem kleenen langen Bärtchen am Kinn?



lang? wenn es drei cm sind dann ist es schon viel. oder Du verwechselst mich mit jemand anderem.


----------



## drivingghost (16. Dezember 2004)

So, alles durchgelesen.   
Danke für die Glückwünsche, gefeiert habe ich aber nicht. Morgens 2h auf dem bike gesessen und mir Finger und Füsse abgefroren, anschließend zur Arbeit und im Stress versunken. Um 23:39 abgestempelt und dann in die WG. Aber immerhin geht heute das Internet wieder, wollte die ganze Woche bisher nicht. 

@sunflower: sicher, 1980 rulez, das ist halt einfach der beste Jahrgang.   
Gruß, Ramin (müüüde)


----------



## ND! (16. Dezember 2004)

hey ramin!

von mir nachträglich auch noch mal ALLES GUTE! 

bissel spät, aber im ziel war ich ja auch erst etwas nach dir 

ps: verdammt ... du trinkst ja kein bier mehr ...
dann das hier:


----------



## Widu (16. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> lang? wenn es drei cm sind dann ist es schon viel. oder Du verwechselst mich mit jemand anderem.




Ja, ich verwechsel Dich wohl. Bald gibt es bestimmt Bilder und da kann ich dann mal schauen.


----------



## sharky (16. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> knuuutsch, Dir natürlich auch ein Dankeschön für Deine Mühen.



 *raminssabberwegwisch* 
also der knutscher musste nun wirklich nicht sein, geb den einer der beiden damen hier 


 <-alkoholfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (16. Dezember 2004)

hawkins schrieb:
			
		

> von mir nachträglich auch noch mal ALLES GUTE!
> bissel spät, aber im ziel war ich ja auch erst etwas nach dir


genehmigt. Dankeschön 



			
				widu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich verwechsel Dich wohl. Bald gibt es bestimmt Bilder und da kann ich dann mal schauen.


Auf die Photos bin ich auch mal gespannt. 



			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> also der knutscher musste nun wirklich nicht sein, geb den einer der beiden damen hier


hehe. 

Noch heute arbeiten und dann schon wieder Wochenende. Wäre sogar ein richtig schönes Wochenende wenn da nicht noch die Schule wäre   
Freitag oder Samstag werde ich wahrscheinlich mein Rennrad bekommen. Die Freude ist schon riesig. RIIIIIESIG!!!   
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sunflower (16. Dezember 2004)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> verdammt ... du trinkst ja kein bier mehr ...
> dann das hier:


Kannst ihm ja auch ein paar Müsliriegel backen und n Schleifchen drumwickeln...


----------



## sunflower (16. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag oder Samstag werde ich wahrscheinlich mein Rennrad bekommen. Die Freude ist schon riesig. RIIIIIESIG!!!


Ja wie jetzt?! Was ist denn jetzt passiert???


----------



## drivingghost (16. Dezember 2004)

sonnenblume schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie jetzt?! Was ist denn jetzt passiert???


na ganz einfach, ich habe mich endlich entschieden.  Es wird ein schwarzes Rad.


----------



## sharky (16. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag oder Samstag werde ich wahrscheinlich mein Rennrad bekommen. Die Freude ist schon riesig. RIIIIIESIG!!!
> Gruß, Ramin



goil! 

sollen wir am WE dann mal ne erste RR ausfahrt machen?  
freust dich sicher schon riesig drauf


----------



## drivingghost (16. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> goil!
> 
> sollen wir am WE dann mal ne erste RR ausfahrt machen?
> freust dich sicher schon riesig drauf



Oh ja, riesig. Hätte es eine Federgabel, discbrakes, 2.1" Reifen, 26", dann wäre die Freude wahrscheinlich noch etwas größer.


----------



## sharky (16. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja, riesig. Hätte es eine Federgabel, discbrakes, 2.1" Reifen, 26", dann wäre die Freude wahrscheinlich noch etwas größer.


 

ach komm, du bekommst dann so ne ganz enge lange hose verpasst, ein team terrorkom trikot und ne jan ullrich autogrammkarte und dann ist die freude doch kaum zu überbieten


----------



## FR_girl (16. Dezember 2004)

hi ramin

auch von mir erts mal alles alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag
 
singen tu ich net.. kann ich nämlich net
aber egal   

und natürlich auch herzlichen glückwunsch zur anschaffung eines rennrades musst dann mal hier ein bild von deinem kleinem schwarzen reinstellen   

also genieß es dir am wochenende bei unter null grad ein kleines bischen die füße und hände abzufrieren 
 
...ist ja bald weihnachten kannst dir dann ja n par neue wünschen
   

ok warn witz.... wünsch dir trotzdem viel spaß


----------



## Widu (16. Dezember 2004)

Hi Bethsabée!!!!


Macht ihr dieses WE irgendwie was radtechnisches in Külsheim, oder habt ihr Lust irgendwie umher zu rauschen? Kannst ja mal durchgeben was so geht.

Ach ja @ sharky wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht, muss mir mal diese "Institution" genauer anschauen gehen


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2004)

so, mädels, wochenende ist 

und es regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (17. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> so, mädels, wochenende ist
> 
> und es regnet




Macht nix, drauf auf die Rolle und los....


Ansonsten mit dem Bike ist doch egal, ob man nass wird, oder nicht. aussehen wie die Sau tut man danach sowieso.

Ja WE ich hör Dir trapsen ....


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2004)

naja, so wie es bei uns heute morgen geschüttet hat, da muß man ja angst haben daß man auf dem bike ertrinkt, da macht es net wirklich spaß zu fahren.
etwas regen ist ok, aber wenn es richtig schifft macht das keine spaß mehr


----------



## drivingghost (17. Dezember 2004)

hier schüttet es auch gerade wie blöde. Muss ich später wohl auch auf die Rolle. 
Wochenende, juhuuuuu


----------



## drivingghost (17. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> hi ramin
> 
> auch von mir erts mal alles alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag
> also genieß es dir am wochenende bei unter null grad ein kleines bischen die füße und hände abzufrieren
> ...


Auch Dir, dankeschön 

Das mit den abfrierenden Gliedmaßen ist so eine Sache, ich bin doch recht kälteempfindlich an Fingern und Füßen. (der Fisch kennt mein Gejammere  )
Richtige Winterschuhe sind seit Ewikgeiten bestellt, wenn ich Glück habe bekomme ich sie heute, Handschuhe habe ich bisher noch keine gescheiten gefunden. Die letzten sündteuren Winterhandschuhe taugen weniger als meine Herbstmodelle. 
Aber Spaß werde ich sicher trotzdem haben, ausser es ist kalt und regnet. So wie heute. 
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den abfrierenden Gliedmaßen ist so eine Sache, ich bin doch recht kälteempfindlich an Fingern und Füßen. (der Fisch kennt mein Gejammere  )



und das geilste ist: ihm frieren net nur gliedmaßen sondern auch der kiefer ein was dazu führt das seine aussprache irgendwann von normal über nuschelig in unverständlich übergeht   sehr lustig das


----------



## drivingghost (17. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> und das geilste ist: ihm frieren net nur gliedmaßen sondern auch der kiefer ein was dazu führt das seine aussprache irgendwann von normal über nuschelig in unverständlich übergeht   sehr lustig das



Ja, für Außenstehende sicherlich sehr lustig, für mich einfach nur nervig.    
 Hat sich durch die neue Gesichtskapuze aber drastisch verbessert. Das Ding hält wirklich wunderbar warm.


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich durch die neue Gesichtskapuze aber drastisch verbessert. Das Ding hält wirklich wunderbar warm.


sag ich doch, was gegen die hitze gut ist, ist auch gegen kälte gut


----------



## drivingghost (17. Dezember 2004)

Heißt das dass ich sie im Hochsommer auch tragen muss


----------



## FR_girl (17. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bethsabée!!!!
> 
> 
> Macht ihr dieses WE irgendwie was radtechnisches in Külsheim, oder habt ihr Lust irgendwie umher zu rauschen? Kannst ja mal durchgeben was so geht.



hi widu
also ich glaub es geht nix am wochenende..bei mir erst recht net... bin krank    naja regnet eh und am sonntag holen wir unsern weihnachtsbaum im wald (legal!!   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (17. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> legal!!   )


das sagen sie alle.


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das dass ich sie im Hochsommer auch tragen muss


klar, damit du keinen sonnenbrand in deinen nacken bekommst 

@fr girl
das mit dem legal hätt ich an deiner stelle auch gesagt


----------



## Widu (17. Dezember 2004)

FR_girl schrieb:
			
		

> hi widu
> also ich glaub es geht nix am wochenende..bei mir erst recht net... bin krank    naja regnet eh und am sonntag holen wir unsern weihnachtsbaum im wald (legal!!   )




Interessante Vorstellung wie Familie ***** durch die Wäldle pirscht, bewaffnet mit Axt und Glühwein, um den besten Weihnachtsbaum zu jagen.

Irgendwann kracht es und ein Widu bricht aus dem Wald... 

Kennst Du eigentlich meinen nächsten Verwandten im Tierreich?






Es ist der Weißwedelhirsch.  






Ach ja, gute Besserung


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst Du eigentlich meinen nächsten Verwandten im Tierreich?
> 
> Es ist der Weißwedelhirsch.




 WTF ist denn ein widu? das viech daß da in deinem avatar ist? 
und wieso ist da ein HIRSCH mit federvieh verwandt?


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2004)

*IDEE!!*

was haltet ihr denn davon, wenn wir zwischen weihnachten und silvester mal alle zusammen ne runde biken gehen. BIKEN, nicht rennradeln  
wie wäre es mit dem 30. dezember, so ne kleine jahresabschlusstour, mit etwas flüssiger nahrung unterwegs oder so


----------



## Widu (17. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> WTF ist denn ein widu? das viech daß da in deinem avatar ist?
> und wieso ist da ein HIRSCH mit federvieh verwandt?



Das schreib ich Dir als PN, sonst breche ich mir die Finger beim erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Das schreib ich Dir als PN, sonst breche ich mir die Finger beim erklären.


hätte die anderen sicher auch interessiert 
was issn nu mit nem prä-silvester-biken?


----------



## drivingghost (17. Dezember 2004)

30.12.04, Donnerstag. 
Donnerstag laut Trainingsplam frei.   
Ich bin dabei, nur für mich bitte Kinderglühwein sonst fall ich tot um.


----------



## Widu (17. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> hätte die anderen sicher auch interessiert
> was issn nu mit nem prä-silvester-biken?



So interessant bin ich nicht...

Warum nicht (biken) aber wo?


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2004)

also wegen biken:

- ramin bekommt kinderpunsch... oder sowas ähnliches 
- biken schlag ich vor bei uns in der gegend, in külsheim isses so flach
- ramin und ich haben da ne nette tour für roundabout 4 stunden
- sind 36km, ca. 800hm auf zwei anstiege verteilt, schöne singletrails
- abfahrt irgendwann gegen späten vormittag
- ankunft am nachmittag
- anschliessend ggf. kleiner umtrunk oder so 
- geht hier ja um den spaß


----------



## drivingghost (17. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> also wegen biken:
> 
> - ramin bekommt kinderpunsch... oder sowas ähnliches
> - biken schlag ich vor bei uns in der gegend, in külsheim isses so flach
> ...



wir könnten auch ein kleines internes renne veranstalten  dann können wir den heimvorteil nutzen 
die route die der fisch vorschlägt ist wirklich sehr schön, einige bilder davon gibt es in seiner und meiner galerie.  da kommt man hoch bis auf 626m, das ist schon fast hochalpin. und zum aufwärmen gibt es bei mir dann einen tee. (wohlgemerkt einen für alle, denn geiz ist geil  ) oder saft oder wasser (neckar ist gleich nebenan) für die fitfocker hats erdinger alkoholfrei, für unseren fisch meine seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr angerührte minibar. 
und wer exclusiv sitzen möchte hat die möglichkeit auf einem 4,4l bmw zylinderkopf platz zu nehmen.       DANKE SHARKY  knuuutsch   
gute nacht, 
r


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> und wer exclusiv sitzen möchte hat die möglichkeit auf einem 4,4l bmw zylinderkopf platz zu nehmen.       DANKE SHARKY



du STÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜMPER!!! das ist ein 5,0L NGV open deck V8 MOTORBLOCK und kein zylinderkopf, ein zylinderkopf ist DAS:







und was du hast ist DAS im anhang


----------



## drivingghost (18. Dezember 2004)

Gut, einigen wir uns auf Motorblock (war schon spät), mit den 5l Hubraum bin ich allerdings nicht einverstanden, sowohl auf dem Motorblock als auch auf der Rechnung steht BMW 4,4l.    Hääätsch. 
Muss zur Schule


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Dezember 2004)

Rennen am 30.12.? 

Von mir aus, Ramin, aber nur wenn Du Dein neues 4,4-5,0L Spielzeug im Rucksack mitnimmst...   

Hm, ich glaub, ich weiß, welche Tour Ihr meint. Da klingelt mir das Wort "Katzenbuckel" im Ohr. Ok, wenns das Wetter zulässt, dann wird das sicher spaßig.

Muss nur schauen, was ich da anziehen soll, hab nämlich eigentlich keine wirklichen Winterklamotten. Nicht dass mir noch so peinliche Sachen passieren wie Kiefer einfrieren oder so


Gruß     Geisterfahrer


----------



## sharky (18. Dezember 2004)

@geisterfahrer
da klingelt es bei dir richtig!  ist genau die tour von damals, nur mit ner abwandlung auf der minneburg-seite 
von wegen klamotten lassen wir keine ausreden gelten, ich hab noch warme jacken und ne haube, ramin handschuhe und ne hose hast du ja


----------



## drivingghost (18. Dezember 2004)

genau, Ausreden gibt es nicht. Und für die Abfahrt vom Kabu lass ich mir noch eine schönere Strecke einfallen mit weniger Straße und mehr Wald, wird die nächste Woche mal ausgespäht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2004)

soooooooo, bin wieder gut zurück vom saison-abschluss-grillen 
es schneit bei uns  
so ne sauerei


----------



## drivingghost (19. Dezember 2004)

hier regnet es mit vereinzelten Schneeflocken. Sauwetter. Ich pack mich jetzt feste ein und radel mal nach Heidelberg.   
Rennrad kommt heute abend. 

Saison Abschluss Grillen oder Saison Abschluss Halbtottrinken   

Bis dann dann,
Ramin


----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2004)

@ramin 
sag mir bitte nicht daß du jetzt nach HD fährts  bei DEM wetter? ernsthaft? bei uns ist es grade alles andere als biketauglich  
kommt mir aber etwas entgegen da ich ja noch was anderes zu schaffen hab 

halb tot getrunken haben wir uns natürlich.... NICHT! war stocknüchtern als ich daheim ankam


----------



## FR_girl (19. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> also wegen biken:
> 
> - biken schlag ich vor bei uns in der gegend, in külsheim isses so flach



  hallo??? FLACH?? bei uns ist es net flach!! vielleicht wars rennen net unbedingt sooo steil (außern letzten berg   ) aber wir wohnen doch im main-taube-tal 
TAL: das bedeuted auf beiden seiten des tales sind sehr schöne berge zum hochfahren


----------



## drivingghost (19. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @ramin
> sag mir bitte nicht daß du jetzt nach HD fährts  bei DEM wetter? ernsthaft? bei uns ist es grade alles andere als biketauglich
> kommt mir aber etwas entgegen da ich ja noch was anderes zu schaffen hab
> 
> halb tot getrunken haben wir uns natürlich.... NICHT! war stocknüchtern als ich daheim ankam



so, ich sage nicht dass ich jetzt nach HD fahre. Aber ich sage dass ich da war    Spaß gemacht hat es nicht wirlich, bei der nächsten Fahrt in diese Richtung finde ich vielleicht sogar einige meiner Finger und Zehen wieder. 
War exakt 4h2min unterwegs, Strecke 102km. Lufttemperatur: zu niedrig, Luftfeuchtigkeit: zu hoch. 
Und in den nächsten Minuten wird wohl mein Telefon scheppern, dann kann ich mein schönes, seit Ewigkeiten erwartetes und ersehntes Rennrad abholen.   
Viel lieber würde ich jetzt eine Runde schlafen. Unter 3 Wolldecken. 
Gruß, 
Ramin (durchgefroren)

Du warst wieder nüchtern als Du zuhause ankamst, Fisch? Das kommt davon wenn man sich stockbetrunken im Tiefen Wald verläuft    *duckundweg*


----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2004)

@ramin
da ich zu keiner zeit des tages und des abends auch nur angeheitert war, ist es die logische konsequenz drauß, daß ich auch nüchtern daheim ankam 


@fr girl
ach das bedeutet also tal  ich meine ja nur wegen den HM die man schrubben kann, da haben wir eben so ne wunderschöne paradestrecke hier, außerdem waren wir bei euch, jetzt kommt ihr mal zu uns


----------



## drivingghost (19. Dezember 2004)

Sodalla. Jetzt hab ich also ein Rennrad.


----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Sodalla. Jetzt hab ich also ein Rennrad.


iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih!!  :kotz:












wurd ja auch zeit, wann testen wir die kiste? 
2. weihnachtsfeiertag?


----------



## drivingghost (19. Dezember 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (19. Dezember 2004)

Das ist ja schwarz.  Nix buntes? Gar nichts


----------



## drivingghost (19. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja schwarz.  Nix buntes? Gar nichts


 das kissen hintendran. 
Und der Sattel ist ein weisser SLR mit rosa Blümchen drauf. Wird aber noch gegen einen schwarzen SLR XP getauscht. 
Black is beautiful.  
Was meinst Du warum mein blaugraues Focus geschlachtet und verkauft wird? Hat einfach die falsche Farbe   
Und ausserdem schauen mich dann nicht so viele Menschen an wenn ich auf einem schwarzen Rad rolle, dan erkenen mich auch weniger


----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Sattel ist ein weisser SLR mit rosa Blümchen drauf. Wird aber noch gegen einen schwarzen SLR XP getauscht.


warum denn das?  passt doch gut 


sieht gut aus das teil


----------



## Widu (20. Dezember 2004)

Wer ist denn das?


----------



## drivingghost (20. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn das?



das sind ungefähr 2 drittel von mir


----------



## Widu (21. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> das sind ungefähr 2 drittel von mir




Echt? Der rest war leider nicht drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (21. Dezember 2004)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn das?


ein dreckspatz


----------



## drivingghost (21. Dezember 2004)

ja wo ist er denn der Rest? Hat ja schon ein komisches Format dieses Foto.   


			
				fisch schrieb:
			
		

> ein dreckspatz


na warte. bei der nächsen tour werde ich mit Dir das Hebelspiel spielen. Vor einer Schlammpfütze   

Am zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag können wir gerne fahren. Kannst Dir ja Gedanken über eine Tour machen. 
Ich geh jetzt bissle in die Kälte raus. 
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (21. Dezember 2004)

dann zieh ich dir den sattelschnellspanner auf  
würd sagen wir machen die tour am 2. weihnachtstag vom wetter abhängig, wenn es schweinekalt ist fahr ich da keine riesen tour, da sind 4 stunden genug 

kann ja auch mal "frau ggf" (  ) fragen ob sie uns in HD ein paar strecken zeigen kann


----------



## drivingghost (21. Dezember 2004)

Frau ggf kann uns ruhig mal ein paar Strecken zeigen, aber wenn wir die mal fahren wollen dann sollten wir mit dem Auto und den Fullys da runter Fahren. Vier Stunden klingen doch ganz gut für Sonntag. Das wäre gerade passend   
Und jetzt quäl ich mich. Umgezogen bin ich endlich. 
Bis später
r


----------



## sharky (21. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn wir die mal fahren wollen dann sollten wir mit dem Auto und den Fullys da runter Fahren.


 ääääääääääääh, wie sonst? das sind von mir aus einfach fast 70km, mach hin und zurück 140 plus die strecke die wir da fahren  also ohne auto war das bei mir nie geplant


----------



## drivingghost (21. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ääääääääääääh, wie sonst? das sind von mir aus einfach fast 70km, mach hin und zurück 140 plus die strecke die wir da fahren  also ohne auto war das bei mir nie geplant



na bei Dir weiss man ja nie. 
Durch Esslingen im Berufsverkehr ist mörderisch. 3x konnte ich nur durch eine Notbremsung intensiven Autokontakt vermeiden. Spaß macht das nicht. Ich glaube ich brauche eine hellere Beleuchtung. 

Noch zwei Tage arbeiten dann ist endlich Weihnachten.


----------



## sharky (21. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich brauche eine hellere Beleuchtung



na, denke mal im januar hast du sie 
die dreher kommen leider vor weihnachten nimmer dazu, die gehäuse zu machen
aber wenn die akkus da sind können wir mal nen leuchttest machen


----------



## drivingghost (21. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> na, denke mal im januar hast du sie
> die dreher kommen leider vor weihnachten nimmer dazu, die gehäuse zu machen
> aber wenn die akkus da sind können wir mal nen leuchttest machen


 au ja, zuerst strahl ich dir so hell ich kann in die augen und dann strahlst du mir so hell du kannst in die augen.


----------



## sharky (21. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> au ja, zuerst strahl ich dir so hell ich kann in die augen und dann strahlst du mir so hell du kannst in die augen.


du trinkst doch heimlich?!


----------



## drivingghost (21. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> du trinkst doch heimlich?!



Nicht heimlich, ein Freund war dabei. Da habe ich letzten Samstag 0,3l Energydrink mit 0,02l Jägermeister gemischt. Können jetzt durchaus noch die Nachwirkungen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (21. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> au ja, zuerst strahl ich dir so hell ich kann in die augen und dann strahlst du mir so hell du kannst in die augen.




Super dann könnt ihr beide nix sehen und das wars dann


----------



## sharky (21. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich letzten Samstag 0,3l Energydrink mit 0,02l Jägermeister gemischt. Können jetzt durchaus noch die Nachwirkungen sein.



ich zähl lieber mal net auf, was gestern bei der vorlesungs-abschlussparty durch mich durchlief  
aber ich hab beschlossen das saufen jetzt zu lassen


----------



## drivingghost (21. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ich zähl lieber mal net auf, was gestern bei der vorlesungs-abschlussparty durch mich durchlief
> aber ich hab beschlossen das saufen jetzt zu lassen



bis weihnachten?


----------



## sharky (22. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> bis weihnachten?


neiiiiiiiiiiiin! eben nicht! das ist ja das tolle dran! ich lasse bspw. am donnerstag das traditionelle whisky tasting ausfallen und das glühweinbesäufnis an heilig abend nach der bescherung auch. dafür geht es heilig abend und 1. feiertag aufs rad  da kuckst du!


----------



## drivingghost (22. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> neiiiiiiiiiiiin! eben nicht! das ist ja das tolle dran! ich lasse bspw. am donnerstag das traditionelle whisky tasting ausfallen und das glühweinbesäufnis an heilig abend nach der bescherung auch. dafür geht es heilig abend und 1. feiertag aufs rad  da kuckst du!



du bist krank. wo soll das nur enden mit Dir? wirst ja noch zu einem FITFOCKER!


----------



## sharky (22. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> du bist krank. wo soll das nur enden mit Dir? wirst ja noch zu einem FITFOCKER!


jaja, war auch schon beim arzt, der war auch ganz ratlos, meinte, es muß am umgang mit dir liegen


----------



## drivingghost (22. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, war auch schon beim arzt, der war auch ganz ratlos, meinte, es muß am umgang mit dir liegen


 dann kommt sicher auch bald die Phase in der Du an jedem Baum etwas Material hängen lässt. 

Ihr Külsheimer Leute könnt ja mal ein paar Bilder vom Rennen hier rein stellen. Würde ich gerne mal sehen.


----------



## sharky (22. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Külsheimer Leute könnt ja mal ein paar Bilder vom Rennen hier rein stellen. Würde ich gerne mal sehen.


 jaaaaaaa! oder fr_girl brennt uns ne CD und ramin und ich fahren dann mit den rennrädern mal kurz vorbei 
jetzt wo ramin endlich den straßenflitzer hat können wir ja auch mal eben längere strecken fahren


----------



## drivingghost (22. Dezember 2004)

maximal 35 km, für mehr ist meine kondition noch nicht gut genug.   
bis morgen
r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (22. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> maximal 35 km, für mehr ist meine kondition noch nicht gut genug.


du meinst, pro stunde? 
wenn deine kondition net reicht, würde meine zwei mal net reichen und ich weiß daß es geht


----------



## drivingghost (23. Dezember 2004)

Juchheissa, in max 9h bin ich hier zur Firma raus   

@Fisch: Schaun mer mal wie weit mich meine Stelzen tragen. Die müssen sich doch erst mal an so ein Starrbike gewöhnen   
r


----------



## sharky (23. Dezember 2004)

ich weiß wieso du dich so um die tour drückst, du trinkst wieder heimlich:







 bei dem alkoholkonsum kann es natürlich nicht weiter als 35km reichen


----------



## drivingghost (23. Dezember 2004)

mensch, dir sollte man die kamera abnehmen. immer diese beweisfotos.


----------



## BMX_Basti (23. Dezember 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> tja, die süd-odenwald-biker und dauer-katzenbuckel-bezwinger schlagen eben gleich richtig zu


Mensch burschn was gehtn????Habts wieda gwonna oda wos????Des i slangsam nimma feierlich,......


----------



## sharky (23. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> mensch, dir sollte man die kamera abnehmen. immer diese beweisfotos.



 beschwer dich net, dafür hab ich das bild wo du so seltsam kauend dasitzt mit mischuer zusammen aus dem fotoalbum rausgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (27. Dezember 2004)

Bevor hier alle versacken, wie sieht es nun aus mit dem Vorsilvesterbiking bei uns im schönen Odenwald?


----------



## sharky (28. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor hier alle versacken, wie sieht es nun aus mit dem Vorsilvesterbiking bei uns im schönen Odenwald?


eine sehr gute frage, die wir bis spätestens übermorgen früh geklärt haben sollten 
allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln, daß das klappt


----------



## drivingghost (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich warte noch auf Antworten von Sharky   , FR Girl, Falschfahrer und hawkins. Sonnenblume hat abgesagt, widu versucht es zu schaffen, er meldet sich morgen noch mal bei mir, wenn er kommt dann bringt er sein Mädel und Bekannte mit. 
Ramin kommt ganz sicher   
mischuer habe ich nicht angeschrieben, der steckt wohl leider noch im Gips.   

Gruß, r


----------



## sharky (29. Dezember 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte noch auf Antworten von Sharky   ,



scherzkeks  

ok, damit es offiziell ist: morgen wird es bei mir wohl nix werden


----------



## sharky (29. Dezember 2004)

mir selbst schrieb:
			
		

> ok, damit es offiziell ist: morgen wird es bei mir wohl nix werden



ok, war ein scherz, zu früh gefreut


----------



## Widu (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

habe gerade gesehen, dass die www.rsv-kuelsheim.de Seite wieder geschalten ist. Mit ergebnissen und einer Menge Bilder. 

Grüße

Widu


----------



## drivingghost (26. Januar 2005)

Schöne Bilder, leider keines auf dem ich richtig zu erkennen bin.
Und was hat dieser Kerl da zu suchen?




Der ist da falsch. Aber total...

Weiß jemand wann das 2. Weißwurstrennen ist?

Gruß,
Ramin


----------



## Widu (26. Januar 2005)

Der Kerl gewinnt das Rennen, dass sucht der dort. Ich bin auf ein/zwei Bildern zu sehen, aber wir lassen das mal lieber an dieser Stelle.

Mal FR_Girl fragen, die wird es wissen, wann das nächste mal was stattfindet.


----------



## drivingghost (26. Januar 2005)

Ja nur hat dieser Kerl da nichts verloren. Oder fährt er etwa auf einem 26" MTB? 
Ich hasse ihn.

Zeig uns doch die Bilder, Widu, so widu (kleines Wortspiel...) Dich hier anstellst könnte man ja meinen Du wärest nicht tageslichttauglich.


----------



## Widu (26. Januar 2005)

Das habe ich gestern nacht beim biken gemacht 







Bin nicht tageslichttauglich. Und der Helm sitzt erfrischend schief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (26. Januar 2005)

Beim biken, klaaaar. 
Du bist also der, der versucht hat den Geldautomaten der Sparkasse zu überfallen...


----------



## Widu (26. Januar 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Beim biken, klaaaar.
> Du bist also der, der versucht hat den Geldautomaten der Sparkasse zu überfallen...



Oweh, ich bin erkannt, aber nachdem der Automat die Hände nicht hochgenommen hat, trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung, bin ich davon gelaufen


----------



## sharky (27. Januar 2005)

bilder, bilder, bilder


----------



## Widu (28. Januar 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> bilder, bilder, bilder




Von was?


----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2005)

ja vom rennen natürlich  

@ramin
da bist du doch gut drauf: 







mich haben sie ein paar mal geknipst


----------



## drivingghost (28. Januar 2005)

Hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Aber bin nur halb drauf. Auch nicht viel besser als gar nicht.
Der Kauz hinter mir scheint sich ja riesig zu freuen. Hat wohl großen Spaß gemacht durch den Matsch zu fahren. 
Tja, einigen Leuten gefällt es, beim biken schmutzig zu werden, andere fahren lieber mit dem MTB Straße.


----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Aber bin nur halb drauf. Auch nicht viel besser als gar nicht.


 was willst du eigentlich? da fehlt doch nur ein arm?   



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kauz hinter mir scheint sich ja riesig zu freuen. Hat wohl großen Spaß gemacht durch den Matsch zu fahren.


der freut sich daß du an ihm vorbei bist, ohne ihn umzufahren    



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, einigen Leuten gefällt es, beim biken schmutzig zu werden, andere fahren lieber mit dem MTB Straße.


 jaja, die MTB straßenroller
meinst du wir sollen sie dieses WE mal anschreiben?  ich meine, manche straßen sehen hier so derb aus da brauchst du wirklich nicht in den wald  dann können wir ruhigen gewissens mit denen auf der straße fahren


----------



## Widu (29. Januar 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kauz hinter mir scheint sich ja riesig zu freuen. Hat wohl großen Spaß gemacht durch den Matsch zu fahren.




Der Kauz ist der R., der freut sich immer, wenn er auf dem Rad hockt.


----------



## sharky (29. Januar 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kauz ist der R., der freut sich immer, wenn er auf dem Rad hockt.


 tja ramin, dumm wenn man über leute herzieht die andere dann kennen 

achso, wie sieht es denn nun mal mit nem gemeinsamen biken aus? 
wochenends bin ich ab ende februar sehr flexibel wenn fasching und parties rum sind

und das beste:

ab heute nix mehr lernen, keine seminare mehr, keine klausuren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (30. Januar 2005)

Huh, der R. 
Ich bin auch ein R. Und ich freu mich auch recht oft wenn ich auf dem bike sitze. Was ein Zufall, nicht wahr. Hihi.
Aber da der R. auf einem Hardtail sitzt und nicht auf einem Starrbike ist R. folglich nicht Widu. Widu hat aber bestimmt auch nicht gelacht. Er fuhr ja schließlich ein Starrbike, da wird man richtig durchgeschüttelt und man kann vor lauter Vibrationen nicht lächeln. Habe ich Recht?

Ja, wie sieht es denn mit gemeinsamen biken aus? Ich bin aber leider weniger flexibel. Schule ist Samstags bis 1300. Sonntags wär frei. Oder wir warten noch etwas bis es erst zwischen 1800 und 1900 duster wird, dann kann man auch Samstag mittags fahren. 

Und Fisch: Herzlichen Glückwunsch -->daumen<--

Gruß, Ramin (mag smileys nicht mehr)


----------



## Widu (30. Januar 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Huh, der R.
> Ich bin auch ein R. Und ich freu mich auch recht oft wenn ich auf dem bike sitze. Was ein Zufall, nicht wahr. Hihi.
> Aber da der R. auf einem Hardtail sitzt und nicht auf einem Starrbike ist R. folglich nicht Widu. Widu hat aber bestimmt auch nicht gelacht. Er fuhr ja schließlich ein Starrbike, da wird man richtig durchgeschüttelt und man kann vor lauter Vibrationen nicht lächeln. Habe ich Recht?
> 
> ...




Du bist ein anderer R. -> Der Weisheit letzter Schluss.
R. sitzt auf einem Fully. Er hatte mal einen Bandscheibenvorfall, deswegen darf er nimmer ungefedert durchs Gelände. An dem Tag hat auch irgendwie nichts an dem Ding funktioniert, das erklärt auch seine Platzierung.

Kann mich daran erinnern, dass ich zwischendurch immer wieder mal gelacht habe. (Auf dem Foto, welches mich auf dem Rad zeigt leider nicht) An sich war die Veranstaltung doch eher witzig.

Zu Treffen: Warten wir noch ein bisschen, muss noch ein wenig üben. Außerdem werde ich mich demnächst ein Radel aufbauen, in welches ich leider eine Federgabel stecken muss. (Sonst ist die Geometrie vollkommen daneben)


----------



## drivingghost (30. Januar 2005)

Du hast auch immer mal wieder gelacht? Da konnte ich mich nicht zu durchringen. Und Lustig war die Veranstaltung meiner Meinung nach nicht, dazu haben ganz klar die Clowns an den Steckenbegrenzungen gefehlt. Es war eine schöne Veranstaltung aber keine Lustige.

Und wenn sich jemand ein neues bike aufbaut werde ich ganz ganz neugierig.
Also erzähl mal, Rahmen, Gabel, ..., ..., ..., ...

Gruß, 
Ramin


----------



## Widu (30. Januar 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast auch immer mal wieder gelacht? Da konnte ich mich nicht zu durchringen. Und Lustig war die Veranstaltung meiner Meinung nach nicht, dazu haben ganz klar die Clowns an den Steckenbegrenzungen gefehlt. Es war eine schöne Veranstaltung aber keine Lustige.
> 
> Und wenn sich jemand ein neues bike aufbaut werde ich ganz ganz neugierig.
> Also erzähl mal, Rahmen, Gabel, ..., ..., ..., ...
> ...




Der Veranstalter am Streckenrand sowie diverse Freunde und meine Freundin haben mich oft zum Lachen gebracht.

Zum Aufbau:

Möglichst billig ein wenig schrottig und nur 2 Gänge  + Starrnabe. Mal sehen, ob das klappt.


----------



## drivingghost (30. Januar 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Veranstalter am Streckenrand sowie diverse Freunde und meine Freundin haben mich oft zum Lachen gebracht.



Na dann. Ich hatte niemanden der mich anfeuert. Keiner hat mich lieb.
Zum Aufbau:


			
				Widu schrieb:
			
		

> [...]und nur 2 Gänge[...]


ok, reicht schon. Meine Neugierde ist schlagartig abgeflaut. 
Ich gehe jetzt auch ein bisschen schrauben, mein Ghost schreit nach Pflege


----------



## Widu (31. Januar 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann. Ich hatte niemanden der mich anfeuert. Keiner hat mich lieb.
> Zum Aufbau:
> 
> ok, reicht schon. Meine Neugierde ist schlagartig abgeflaut.
> Ich gehe jetzt auch ein bisschen schrauben, mein Ghost schreit nach Pflege



Schade, habe selbst noch keinen Überblick. Wollte mir eigentlich eine Starrgabel einbauen, aber habe gehört, dass das bei dem rahmen nicht geht, da er von der Geometrie her dafür vorgesehen sei. Schlecht! Will keine Federung.

Das nächste Mal besorge ich Dir ein paar Groupies, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (31. Januar 2005)

ach leutz, das wetter ist doch echt zum  :kotz:
kaum hab ich mal EINEN tag frei und schon ist der wald durch das angetaue hier so schlammig daß an vorwärtskommen abseits der wege nicht zu denken ist   das tu ich mir heut wirklich nicht an 
muß eben mal wieder die  rolle herhalten  

ich geh jetzt einkaufen!


----------



## drivingghost (1. Februar 2005)

@Widu: Federung ist nicht schlecht. Aber einer widu (hahaaa, wortspiel...) braucht keine. Nicht dass Du mir bei Rennen Nr. 2 noch davonfährst. Von Pace gibt es eine sehr schöne Starrgabel, RC31. Die würde ich mir sogar ans Ghost schrauben. 
Das mit den Groupies ist eine super Idee. Ich bin dafür.
@Fisch: SMILEYALAAAARM!!! Und dass Du bei dem Modder keinen Berg hochkommst liegt einzig und alleine :
- an den Conti Explorern
- daran dass Du nicht mit dem Rennrad in den Wald sollst
- an deinem Schweinehund
- daran dass Du immer in frisch gefällte Wälder fährst
- am Mistwetter?
Oder hast Du einfach nur Angst dass Du Deine Kleidung schmutzig machen könntest? Solche Leute soll es geben. 
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## Widu (1. Februar 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> @Widu: Federung ist nicht schlecht. Aber einer widu (hahaaa, wortspiel...) braucht keine. Nicht dass Du mir bei Rennen Nr. 2 noch davonfährst. Von Pace gibt es eine sehr schöne Starrgabel, RC31. Die würde ich mir sogar ans Ghost schrauben.
> Das mit den Groupies ist eine super Idee. Ich bin dafür.




Bei dem Rennen ging es nicht um Federung, sondern um das was man in den Beinen hat. Da ich im Winter vollkommen ambitionslos bin, werde ich Dir wohl nicht davon fahren (mit oder ohne Federung). 

Einer wie ich (!!!!) ist bei einem wie du (!!!!!) an mehr Details über die Gabel interessiert. Ist die lang genug, um die Geometrie nicht vollkommen über den Haufen zu werfen? Und Hauptsache, sie ist nicht schwarz. Noch mehr schwarz am Rad vertrage ich nicht. 


Und Groupies gibbet auch...


----------



## Widu (1. Februar 2005)

Carbon?????!!!!!????

Die ist aus Carbon???????? Hast Du eine Ahnung, was ich wiege????????


----------



## drivingghost (1. Februar 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Rennen ging es nicht um Federung, sondern um das was man in den Beinen hat. Da ich im Winter vollkommen ambitionslos bin, werde ich Dir wohl nicht davon fahren (mit oder ohne Federung).
> 
> Einer wie ich (!!!!) ist bei einem wie du (!!!!!) an mehr Details über die Gabel interessiert. Ist die lang genug, um die Geometrie nicht vollkommen über den Haufen zu werfen? Und Hauptsache, sie ist nicht schwarz. Noch mehr schwarz am Rad vertrage ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Hm, schwarz magst Du nicht? Das ist tragisch. Diese Schöne Pace Gabel würde lang genug sein, ist schön leicht und ist schön schön. Wunderschön. 




Bis dann dann, ich bin raus für heute.
Gruß, 
Ramin

edit: hier


----------



## manic (1. Februar 2005)

@Widu: Keine Sorge: Die PACE hält dich aus. Aber sie ist halt auch nicht ganz billig und ne Kinesis Alugabel wiegt max 50 Gramm mehr und kostet weniger als die Hälfte. und die hält dich ebenfalls. Ist halt nicht so hübsch....

Da für kriegst Du die auch in silber.

was die Einbaulänge angeht musst Du halt schauen. Wenn der Rhamen nicht für zuviel Federweg ausgelegt ist, sollte eine Federgabelgeo-korrigierte Starrgabel das mitmachen. Was für ne Einbaulänge wäre dnen gefordert, bzw. für wieviel Federweg st dein Rahmen ausgelegt.

Und wenn es Stahl sein soll: Kona P II

P.S.: Im Bikemarkt vetickt grade einer seine Kinesis... aber halt in schwarz

@Rammin: An nem Ghost bricht die PAce wahrscheinlich freiwillig vor Scham.


----------



## Widu (2. Februar 2005)

@ manic Danke für die Tipps, werde mich mal genau informieren. (Das mit dem Preis ist ein gutes Argument, die Gabel sollte nicht das Teuerste am ganzen Rad sein. )


----------



## drivingghost (2. Februar 2005)

@manic: das habe ich mal netterweise überlesen. hehe. Und an mein Canyon würde sie noch weniger passen. 
Aber falls ich mir mal ein anderes Trainingsrad kaufen sollte und dann noch Geld über habe dann kommt diese Gabel. Und mein Ghot ist schamlos, das freut sich sicher. 
Gruß, Ramin (träumt)


----------



## manic (2. Februar 2005)

@Ramin: Na ja, passen tut sie so gesehen an weder. Das einizige Rad an das Sie wirklich passt ist mein pace.  Aber da gehört der Vorgänger ran.

Das Teil ist schon die Macht, aber 240 für ne Starrgabels ind halt auch nicht zu verachten.....

Ich hab für das Teil einfach noch keinen richtigen Platz gefunden, da es irgendwie an nen Stahlrahmen nicht so rcht passt. Ansonsten wäre es schon an meinem Devil verbaut.


----------



## drivingghost (2. Februar 2005)

Irgendwann ergibt sich sicher mal die Gelegenheit. 
Das Ding ist recht teuer, aber sie ist dafür aus Carbon. Und sieht superedel aus. 
Und die Kosten, ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Geld Deine ganze Retrosammlung verschlingt / verschlungen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (2. Februar 2005)

@Ramin: Womit DU sicher nicht Unrecht hats. Bei mir ist es auch nicht wirklich der Preis, sondern einfach das fehlende Rad für die GAbel.  An keines meiner aktuellen bikes würde die GAbel wirklich ranpassen. Weder optisch nochtechnisch. Bei ner Standard-Federgabel zuckt ja auch keiner bei nem Preis von 239. 

Ich überlege ja irgendwo immer noch, wie sich das TEil im Devil machen würde. Aber ein Rad mit Federgabel ist halt auch kein Fehler. Widu soll sich das TEil kaufen und ich fahr dann mal Probe.


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2005)

fitf*cker schrieb:
			
		

> @Fisch: SMILEYALAAAARM!!! Und dass Du bei dem Modder keinen Berg hochkommst liegt einzig und alleine :


- an den Conti Explorern *-> ja*
- daran dass Du nicht mit dem Rennrad in den Wald sollst *-> nein!*
- an deinem Schweinehund *-> auch net!*
- daran dass Du immer in frisch gefällte Wälder fährst *-> schon eher!*
- am Mistwetter? *-> bedingt*

@manic
der mit dem vor scham brechen war gut  

@widu
erzähl da mal keine stories vom pferd von wegen im winter keine motivation und so, hast doch selber bilder reingestellt wo du sogar NACHTS (  ( fährst!!
in welcher gewichtsliga spielst du denn? proud 2 be a 0,1 tonner?


----------



## manic (2. Februar 2005)

qWidu: Da fällt mri ein. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich sogar was für Dich. Ne Kinesis in silber mit korrigierter GEometrie. Schaft 1 1/8 jedoch 16,5 cm mit Gewinde. Entweder Du hast ein kurzes Steurrohr oder fährst Gewindesteuersatz. Da häte ich Dir abe rden passenden XT auch dazu.  Falls Du mal Interesse hast, gib einfach Bescheid. Farblich passender Vorbau zur Gabel von UNO (beide so ein ganz leichter Goldshcimmer) gibts natürlich dann dazu. 

Wenn ich das nächste mal in Nürnberg war und mein Cuda da abgeholt habe. steht das zur Verfügung. Würde das TEil ja selber fahren, aber ins Cuda kommt ne EFC und ansonsten habe ich keiN Rad für die GAbel.


----------



## Widu (3. Februar 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> qWidu: Da fällt mri ein. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich sogar was für Dich. Ne Kinesis in silber mit korrigierter GEometrie. Schaft 1 1/8 jedoch 16,5 cm mit Gewinde. Entweder Du hast ein kurzes Steurrohr oder fährst Gewindesteuersatz. Da häte ich Dir abe rden passenden XT auch dazu.  Falls Du mal Interesse hast, gib einfach Bescheid. Farblich passender Vorbau zur Gabel von UNO (beide so ein ganz leichter Goldshcimmer) gibts natürlich dann dazu.
> 
> Wenn ich das nächste mal in Nürnberg war und mein Cuda da abgeholt habe. steht das zur Verfügung. Würde das TEil ja selber fahren, aber ins Cuda kommt ne EFC und ansonsten habe ich keiN Rad für die GAbel.




Gewindesteuersatz ist kein Problem, hoffe dass dann der olle Vorbau reinpasst, denn ich daheim noch rumschwirren habe (Syncros), aber ich muss erst mal die Maße nehmen, Dein Post ausdrucken und einen Fachmann lesen lassen 

@ sharky, bin nicht im 0,1 t Bereich, sondern noch ein bisschen leichter. Zur zeit eher 86-88 kg (liegt an meiner Erkältung), im Sommer will ich wieder runter auf 84 kg. Besonders motiviert bin ich momentan nicht, halte ja kaum die Stunde auf der Rolle aus.

240 Öcken für eine Gabel ist mir ein bisschen zuviel, ansonsten gut aussehen würde sie ja an dem Rahmen. Falls ich mir die Gabel ma zulegen sollte (Lottogewinn, Erbe usw) werde ich mir eine holen und ihr dürft sie alle mal Probe fahren.


----------



## manic (3. Februar 2005)

@Widu: Na dann schau mer mal. Wir haben ja auch riechlich Zeit. UMbau sollte keiN problem sein. Kommt halt wirklich drauf an was Du vorher an Gabel gefahren bist.


----------



## Widu (3. Februar 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Widu: Na dann schau mer mal. Wir haben ja auch riechlich Zeit. UMbau sollte keiN problem sein. Kommt halt wirklich drauf an was Du vorher an Gabel gefahren bist.




Der Rahmen ist neu, irgendein no-name Teil, deshalb weiß ich da noch nichts. Vorher bin ich das da gefahren:








Ich bin also nicht wirklich empfindlich. 

Aber ich werde mal schauen und dann frage ich nochmal genau nach. Danke.


----------



## sharky (3. Februar 2005)

@widu
mach dir wegen dem steuersatz und so keinen kopf, da kaufst für ein paar euro nen adapter mit dem man ahead vorbauten angewideschäfte bekommt, dann kannst nen ahead steuersatz und vorbau fahren und die problematik mit dem zu kurzen steuerrohr hast du auch umgangen


----------



## Widu (4. Februar 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @widu
> mach dir wegen dem steuersatz und so keinen kopf, da kaufst für ein paar euro nen adapter mit dem man ahead vorbauten angewideschäfte bekommt, dann kannst nen ahead steuersatz und vorbau fahren und die problematik mit dem zu kurzen steuerrohr hast du auch umgangen




Ah, ich sehe schon, ich bin an Fachmänner geraten. Danke für die Tipps, das freut mich. Bin gerade am umziehen, danach wird die ganze Problematik akut. Wenn ich Fragen habe, werde ich sie mal hier posten. Wenn die Kiste dann fertig ist, machen wir eine gepflegte Ausfahrt bei Euch.


----------



## sharky (4. Februar 2005)

das klingt mal vernünftig 
wie lange ziehst du um? AFAIK platzte doch schon die neujahrsausfahrt weil du da was mit deiner wohnung machen musstest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (5. Februar 2005)

Wir befinden uns nach der Renovierung inzwischen im Möbelschleppendstadium: das Problem, es werden zwei Haushalte zusammengeführt. Uns so etwas kann dauern, wir sind ja beide schließlich auch berufstätig.  

Am 12. ist großer Schlepptermin, vorher putzen usw. Stress pur!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und nun auch so eine besch****** Erkältung.  (Das erleichtert nicht wirklich)


----------



## sharky (5. Februar 2005)

tja, da muß man durch als lurch wenn man ein frosch werden will 
aber sieh es positiv: hast dann ne hütte mit eingebauter frau


----------



## Widu (5. Februar 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> tja, da muß man durch als lurch wenn man ein frosch werden will
> aber sieh es positiv: hast dann ne hütte mit eingebauter frau




Wenn ich das so meiner Frau ausrichte, wirst Du nichts bei unserer irgendwann wohl stattfindenen Ausfahrt zu lachen haben. 

Da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## sharky (6. Februar 2005)

hab da eben ne präsentation bekommen, kindersprüche über die ehe



> für mädchen ist es besser, ledig zu bleiben, aber die jungs brauchen jemand zum putzen


   

deine frau würd ich schon beruhigen, keine sorge


----------



## manic (7. Februar 2005)

Das würde ich dann aber gerne sehen und filmen.


----------



## sharky (7. Februar 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich dann aber gerne sehen und filmen.


 pfui! filmen?  so einer bist du also, ich habs doch gewusst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (8. Februar 2005)

Keine Zoten bitte. Sonst tröste ich Euch nimmer, wenn ihr weint, weil meine Freundin auf dem Bike schneller ist, als ihr.


----------



## drivingghost (8. Februar 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> ... weil meine Freundin auf dem Bike schneller ist, als ihr.


Ich stelle mich für ein Duell gerne zur Verfügung...

Gruß, Ramin (In 20 min auf dem bike, in 247 min auf Arbeit)


----------



## Widu (8. Februar 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle mich für ein Duell gerne zur Verfügung...
> 
> Gruß, Ramin (In 20 min auf dem bike, in 247 min auf Arbeit)



Dich meinte ich jetzt nicht. Außerdem, wenn sie obige Aussage liest, rupft sie mir die Rübe runter.


----------



## manic (8. Februar 2005)

*grins*

Okeeee, war das jetzt eine HErausforderung?

Ich will ne große Tüte Popcorn bei dem Event, ne KAmera und einen bequemen schattigen Sitzplatz, an nem sonnigen Tag mit min. 25 Grad imS chatten.

@Widu: Ich hoffe Du stehst den leiblichen freuden wie Essen und Trinken genauso positiv gegenüber wie ich. Dann könne wir ja gemütlich grillen, währende deine Freundin die Jungs abnagt. 

@ramin: Du kriegst einen Powerbar-Dirnk im Ziel.


----------



## sharky (8. Februar 2005)

@widu
die herausforderung würd ich annehmen, aber ich darf die strecke raussuchen 

@manic
und ich krieg wieder nix, häääää? 
bei euch war doch neulich messe, da gab es doch sicher wieder so ne kiste voller bei uns ganz beliebter riegel


----------



## manic (8. Februar 2005)

@sharky: Ich wär vorsichtig. Man lässt sich nicht auf eiN rennen ein, bei dem man den gegner nicht kennt. 
Es gab noch keine Riegel, aber ich hoffe mla bei dne nächsten Maessen was abzustauben. habe selber so gut wie keine mehr.


----------



## drivingghost (9. Februar 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Dich meinte ich jetzt nicht. Außerdem, wenn sie obige Aussage liest, rupft sie mir die Rübe runter.


Und wenn sie Dir die Rübe abmacht dann habe ich einen Konkurrent 
weniger beim nächsten Rennen..
Was ist eigentlich mit FRgirl? Verschollen?


			
				manic schrieb:
			
		

> @ramin: Du kriegst einen Powerbar-Drink im Ziel.


den nehme ich gerne an.


			
				fisch schrieb:
			
		

> die herausforderung würd ich annehmen, aber ich darf die strecke raussuchen


cc, nicht dh.


----------



## Widu (9. Februar 2005)

First of all: Essen und Trinken gut. Essen auf offenem Feuer noch besser.

Zur interpretierten Herausforderung: lasst mal gut sein, glaube kaum, dass sie sowas machen will und wird.  (Wie ihr seht, versuche ich elegant zurückzurudern ohne zu arg als Idiot dazu stehen. )

Zu FR_Girl: keine Ahnung, der Kontakt in die Richtung ist ein wenig verstummt.

Allgemein: Sobald meine Gesundheit, meine Fitness und der Umzug es zulässt, können wir  mal einen Ausflug machen und ich lass mich mal ein wenig von euch abledern.


----------



## drivingghost (9. Februar 2005)

Das Wetter scheint ja allmählich besser zu werden. 
Sollte somit bald machbar sein mit der gemein(sam)en Tour.
Und eigentlich sind wir alle sehr langsame und gemütliche Fahrer.

Gruß,

Ramin (in 20 min auf dem bike, in 240 min auf Arbeit)


----------



## sharky (9. Februar 2005)

@widu
keine sorge, ich komm auch kaum zum fahren, hier und da mal ne stunde auf der rolle. so schlimm wird es also net 
und wenn ich mir deine platzierung beim rennen so ansehe, hab ich da eh keine bedenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (9. Februar 2005)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. ICh seh mich hscon kotzend unter nem BAum liegen. 

Jasses Gott, kommt da was zusammen, wenn man zu Hause mal das ausmisten anfängt. Dabei hab ich das doch erst vor kruzem gemacht.

Da wird sich Ebay Morgen wieder freuen, wenn die ganzen Sachen da reingehen. Braucht jemand was?? Alte MTB-Kurbeln, Elite Axiom Powertrain für PC-Anschluss, MTb und RR-Rahmen, etc. pp., ne alte X-Vert-Carbon mit 130 oder 150mm Federweg


----------



## Widu (10. Februar 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. ICh seh mich hscon kotzend unter nem BAum liegen.
> 
> Jasses Gott, kommt da was zusammen, wenn man zu Hause mal das ausmisten anfängt. Dabei hab ich das doch erst vor kruzem gemacht.
> 
> Da wird sich Ebay Morgen wieder freuen, wenn die ganzen Sachen da reingehen. Braucht jemand was?? Alte MTB-Kurbeln, Elite Axiom Powertrain für PC-Anschluss, MTb und RR-Rahmen, etc. pp., ne alte X-Vert-Carbon mit 130 oder 150mm Federweg




Alle Rahmen ab Höhe 58 (MTB) oder 64 (RR) sind interessant. Hast Du was da? 

Und kotzend unter den Bäumen herumliegen werden wir nur, wenn wir dem heiligen Gerstensaft zu arg zusprechen.


----------



## manic (10. Februar 2005)

Sach mal, wie groß bist Du denn bitte? also ich bin 1,85 und hab doch recht lange Grätenund fahre alles ab 18" bis so ungefähr 20" 

Nicht mal meine rennräder sind größer als 58! Solche hühnenmaße habe ich leider nicht am Start.


----------



## Widu (10. Februar 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal, wie groß bist Du denn bitte? also ich bin 1,85 und hab doch recht lange Grätenund fahre alles ab 18" bis so ungefähr 20"
> 
> Nicht mal meine rennräder sind größer als 58! Solche hühnenmaße habe ich leider nicht am Start.




Hast eine PN. 

(leider alles zu klein)


----------



## sharky (10. Februar 2005)

@widu
also das würd mich doch nun auch interessieren, wie groß du bist! so riesen rahmen sind ja


----------



## Widu (10. Februar 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @widu
> also das würd mich doch nun auch interessieren, wie groß du bist! so riesen rahmen sind ja




Na denn machen wir es öffentlich: 1,94 m, bei einer Schrittlänge von 0,99 m. 

Da kann man so große, bzw. noch größere Rahmen fahren.


----------



## sharky (10. Februar 2005)

ok, das heißt du bist 2cm größer als ich und hast 12 (!!!) cm längere beine  
naja, meine sind für meine größe extrem kurz, aber 99cm ist schon enorm!
du scheinst irgendwie nur aus beinen zu bestehen


----------



## Widu (11. Februar 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ok, das heißt du bist 2cm größer als ich und hast 12 (!!!) cm längere beine
> naja, meine sind für meine größe extrem kurz, aber 99cm ist schon enorm!
> du scheinst irgendwie nur aus beinen zu bestehen




Beine bis zum Hals. Hach! Wenn ich eine Frau wäre.... 

Das ist gar nicht einfach, nicht nur Rahmen sind ein Problem: Versuch mal eine Hose zu kaufen!!!!


----------



## sharky (11. Februar 2005)

tja, ich hab das umgekehrte problem. ok, die beinlänge ist nie ein thema, im seltenen extremfall bliebe noch kürzen, aber rahmen sind so ne sache! da hab ich mich schon totgesucht bis ich was hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (12. Februar 2005)

So! Alle schön fett im Kalender ankreiden: Ausser die, die schneller als ich sind...


*27.11.2005
2. Weißwurstrennen Külsheim​*


----------



## Wellblech (13. Februar 2005)

Servus
Auch der Termin für das 12h Rennen in Külsheim ist schon bekannt.   Oder?  
Die ersten Anmeldungen sind bereits auf der Homepage www.fv.2003-fck.de eingestellt. Termin ist der 16.Juli 2005


----------



## sharky (13. Februar 2005)

wie viel starter sind denn beim 12h rennen in einem team?


----------



## Wellblech (13. Februar 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel starter sind denn beim 12h rennen in einem team?




du kannst dich als einzelstarter   anmelden oder mit deinen kumpels in einem 2er   oder 4er team   an den start stellen. natürlich könnt ihr auch mit drei mann (frau)   in der wertung für 4er teams fahren.

schau einmal im forum unter 12h rennen in külsheim nach.


----------



## manic (14. Februar 2005)

Na sowieso. Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## sharky (14. Februar 2005)

ich wäre auch dabei 

wer steht denn dann alles am start?

manic und ich, ramin sofern er das mit dem UOC rennen vereinbaren kann, kai denk ich mal und vielleicht noch der geisterfahrer, thomas, mein kollege der neulich dabei war, läßt sich das sicher auch net entgehen
wenns so weiter geht können wir zwei teams stellen 

hat jemand nen teambus, damit das stilecht wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (15. Februar 2005)

Danke für das Angebot. Aber so wie es derzeit aussieht, werde ich wohl mit drei Jungs aus dem Forum als SSP-Team antreten. Will ja nicht den Eindruck erwecken, als würde ich das ernst meinen.


----------



## sharky (15. Februar 2005)

keine sorge, ich glaub, es ist egal, womit du antritts, bei dir hat man nie das gefühl, daß du es ernst meinst   

das waren jetzt aber viele kommas


----------



## manic (16. Februar 2005)

Kommas wrden aber auch vollkommen überschätzt. 

Na ja, Spaß muss da ja dabei sein und wenn ich erstmal auf dme Rad sitze, geht eh ein Schalter rum. Nur meine ich es in der Vorberietung Gott sei Dank nicht ernst.- Dann würde das ja anstrengend.  So lange ich am Ende vor Dir ankomme passt das schon.


----------



## dox (16. Februar 2005)

@sharky
Wär auf jedenfall dabei.
Muß nur schauen wie ich das mit meiner Diplomarbeit unter einen Hut kriege. 

@drivingghost
Dieses Jahr bin ich auch dabei. 
Allein schon wegen den Weißwürsten.  

Gruß Kai.


----------



## Widu (16. Februar 2005)

War schon letztes Jahr beim 12h Rennen am Start und als kleiner Tipp: Nur als 4er Team starten. Alle 2er Teams haben gelitten wie Hund. Am Schlimmsten war es für das 2er Team, dass nach einem Sturz nur noch ein einer Team war.

Und als 4er Team hat man genug Zeit zwischendrin zu quatschen, sich warm- und auszufahren und sonstigen Quatsch zu machen. Ein großer Spaß.
Mein Schwager beschwerte sich, dass wir den schwächsten Fahrer zuerst auf die Strecke geschickt haben. (Nur gut für uns, ich durfte in meiner ersten Runde richtig viele Leute überholen )


----------



## drivingghost (16. Februar 2005)

Wenn Du mit dabei bis, Kai, dann höre bitte sofort auf mit trainieren. Kauf Dir endlich dass Big Mountain und fahre nur noch bergab....
R


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2005)

ich seh schon, das wird ein lustiger haufen. ich hätte da auch ne (sehr fitte) dame die wohl sicher auch mitfahren würde, nur steckt die uns alle wohl in die tasche und ich weiß net ob ramin das verkraftet, der 4. platz beim wwr war ja schon hart für ihn  

haben wir eigentlich nen mannschaftsbus, kojen, masseuse und sonstigen schnickschnack??


----------



## drivingghost (17. Februar 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh schon, das wird ein lustiger haufen. ich hätte da auch ne (sehr fitte) dame die wohl sicher auch mitfahren würde, nur steckt die uns alle wohl in die tasche und ich weiß net ob ramin das verkraftet, der 4. platz beim wwr war ja schon hart für ihn
> 
> haben wir eigentlich nen mannschaftsbus, kojen, masseuse und sonstigen schnickschnack??



Masseurin heisst das, mein Freund.


----------



## Widu (17. Februar 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh schon, das wird ein lustiger haufen. ich hätte da auch ne (sehr fitte) dame die wohl sicher auch mitfahren würde, nur steckt die uns alle wohl in die tasche und ich weiß net ob ramin das verkraftet, der 4. platz beim wwr war ja schon hart für ihn
> 
> haben wir eigentlich nen mannschaftsbus, kojen, masseuse und sonstigen schnickschnack??




Das mit dem Mannschaftsbus ist unnötig, da es Mannschaftszelte in der Wechselzone gibt. Ihr müsst nur genug Sachen zum beflaggen usw. mitnehmen, dann passt das schon. (Am Besten ein kleines Stromaggregat mit einer riesigen Stereoanlage, damit man der vom Ziel gepielten Mucke etwas dagegen halten kann)


----------



## sharky (17. Februar 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Masseurin heisst das, mein Freund.


palaver, es heißt ja auch friteuse und friteusin   
ne muskelschubse halt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (17. Februar 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Mannschaftsbus ist unnötig, da es Mannschaftszelte in der Wechselzone gibt. Ihr müsst nur genug Sachen zum beflaggen usw. mitnehmen, dann passt das schon. (Am Besten ein kleines Stromaggregat mit einer riesigen Stereoanlage, damit man der vom Ziel gepielten Mucke etwas dagegen halten kann)


ahja, deswegen wäre ein bus ja das beste, zelte sind immer so miefig wenn da die ersten stinke-socken in die luft gestreckt werden hält man es da drin nimmer aus :kotz: so ein camper mit ausfahrbarem vordach, kojen drin, ner küche und ner 3 terrawatt anlage und nem 2 m³ kühlschrank und eisfach für die caipi-eiswürfel wäre daher IDEAL! mal sehen, bis dahin ist ja noch zeit, da lässt sich sicher was machen


----------



## Widu (18. Februar 2005)

Du bekommst halt leider nicht Deinen Bus in die Wechselzone. Du müsstest mitten über einen Sportplatz fahren, um dahin zu gelangen. Ich glaube die Veranstalter sehen das nicht so gerne wenn ein Bus mit Haifischflossen über den Sportplatz pflügt, um an die Wechselzone zu kommen.


----------



## sharky (20. Februar 2005)

naaaa, bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin denke ich 
oooooooooooooh, ich bin ganz kaputt!


----------



## drivingghost (20. Februar 2005)

Armer Burschi, sollst halt nicht so viel saufen...


----------



## manic (20. Februar 2005)

Na anders kann er wahrscheinlich sein neues Alter, den Job, das Leben etc. nicht ertragen.


----------



## drivingghost (20. Februar 2005)

Stimmt, jetzt beginnt die Zeit der Depressionen. Wir sollten auf den armen Fisch aufpassen, nicht dass er aus dem Aquarium hüpft und sich selbst das Leben nimmt. Weil ein ganz klein Wenig haben wir ihn ja doch lieb, nicht wahr?
Gute Nacht
Gruß,
R


----------



## sharky (21. Februar 2005)

wozu feinde, wenn man "freunde" wie euch hat  
aber keine sorge, ich habe keine suizidgedanken und bin mit meinem leben sehr zufrieden


----------



## Widu (22. Februar 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> wozu feinde, wenn man "freunde" wie euch hat
> aber keine sorge, ich habe keine suizidgedanken und bin mit meinem leben sehr zufrieden



Du hast also die drei geschafft? Auch net schlecht. Das habe ich leider aber schon hinter mir. *krücke hochheb* "Uffpass junger Mann!!!" Glückwunsch


----------



## sharky (22. Februar 2005)

die drei? ich glaub es geht los, ich hab nach wie vor und noch für fast ein halbes jahrzehnt die zwei vorne dranhängen, mach mich mal net älter als ich bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (23. Februar 2005)

@sharky. ein Blick in den Spiegel würde dich wahrscheinlich über unsere Vermutungen aufklären. 

@Falschfahrer: Bilder vom Voodoo gefällig?


----------



## drivingghost (23. Februar 2005)

Ja unser sharky lässt aber wirklich nach. Am Sonntag hat er mich nach einer Abfahrt verloren und konnte mich nicht wieder finden. Altersbedingte Orientierungslosigkeit. 
Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Lebenserwartung von Fischen...?
Gruß,
Ramin (etwas erkältet)


----------



## Widu (23. Februar 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> die drei? ich glaub es geht los, ich hab nach wie vor und noch für fast ein halbes jahrzehnt die zwei vorne dranhängen, mach mich mal net älter als ich bin



Oh, dann hast Du dich von mir alten Esel überholen lassen?


Ach nee, Du warst ja schon am Start hinter mir. 


Sorry!!

@ ramin Gute Besserung, verschlepp den Mist nicht!


----------



## drivingghost (23. Februar 2005)

Danke Widu, wenigstens einer. 
Alle anderen rufen nur : Fall tot um!!!
Warum machen die das? 
Ich bin höflich, zuvorkommend, umgänglich, ärgerre niemanden und erzähle auch keinen Müll wenn mir danach ist...

Ich werde mich hüten jetzt krank zu werden, das kann ich gerade mal gar nicht brauchen.


----------



## Widu (23. Februar 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Widu, wenigstens einer.
> Alle anderen rufen nur : Fall tot um!!!
> Warum machen die das?
> Ich bin höflich, zuvorkommend, umgänglich, ärgerre niemanden und erzähle auch keinen Müll wenn mir danach ist...
> ...




Wahrscheinlich, weil Du besser bist.

Zur Info, kann seit drei Wochen keinen Sport mehr machen, wegen Erkältung, dann Grippe (direkt nach dem Umzug) usw. Am Freitag sind es dann 4 Wochen und dann hoffe ich wieder ein bisschen zu können. Wahrscheinlich bin ich jetzt schlecht.


----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2005)

aaaaaaaaaah, seid ihr alle wieder lieb 


ok, ich hab gestern abend mit sunflower und hawkwins mal pläne fürs 12h rennen gemacht. da wir ja keinen truck haben und den auch net in die wechselzone fahren dürfen, haben wir kurzerhand beschlossen, ein SG40 (das ist so ´n großes zelt wie man es beim roten kreuz und so hat) zu nehmen, feldbetten rein, stromaggregat dazu etc

anreise freitag abends, abreise sonntag vormittag, platz genug für 3 4er teams sollte da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (25. Februar 2005)

Ich habe die Vermutung dass unser Fisch so langsam wahnsinnig wird.
Mögliche Ursachen:
- Überarbeitet
- IBC Entzug 
- zu große Bremsscheibe
- zu wenig Sex
- zu viel Sex
- zu viele Powerbars
- übertrtainiert
- Übergewicht
- Sehnsucht nach Ramin
- Hass auf Ramin weil er gelegentlich schneller ist
- oh, da könnte man ja noch ewig weitermachen. Aber wird gefährlich für mich , wurde schon letzten Sonntag beim Biken vom Fisch in den Schnee getreten, verfolgt, eingeseift und ausgelacht.


----------



## Wellblech (25. Februar 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaah, seid ihr alle wieder lieb
> 
> 
> ok, ich hab gestern abend mit sunflower und hawkwins mal pläne fürs 12h rennen gemacht. da wir ja keinen truck haben und den auch net in die wechselzone fahren dürfen, haben wir kurzerhand beschlossen, ein SG40 (das ist so ´n großes zelt wie man es beim roten kreuz und so hat) zu nehmen, feldbetten rein, stromaggregat dazu etc
> ...




Servus
Also,daß ihr nicht mit dem Auto in die Wechselzone fahren dürf ist klar. Da habe sehr viele nette Leute etwas dagegen.Wir wollen mit unseren Jungs und Mädels   ja nicht auf einem Acker das Runde ins Eckige treten.   

Das Zelt könnt ihr aber Zuhause lassen.Wir stellen wieder Zelt (wie das RK) in die Wechselzone und auf den Übernachtungsplatz.Mit dem Stromaggregat werdet ihr euch keine Freunde bei den Nachbarzelten machen.


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2005)

Ich habe die Vermutung dass unser Fisch so langsam wahnsinnig wird.
## alles nur um dir das leben einfacher zu machen, so bin ich eben 

Mögliche Ursachen:
- Überarbeitet
## eindeutig jaaa!

- IBC Entzug 
## etwas...

- zu große Bremsscheibe
## bist doch nur neidisch mit deinem zwergen-ding  

- zu wenig Sex
## nö  

- zu viel Sex
## was ist zuviel??   

- zu viele Powerbars
## hast mir ja so wenig geschenkt  

- übertrtainiert
## kommt drauf an in welcher disziplin 

- Übergewicht
##  

- Sehnsucht nach Ramin
## ungefähr so viel wie danach, barfuß über glühende kohlen zu laufen 

- Hass auf Ramin weil er gelegentlich schneller ist
## laß dich doch gern vor, hast ja wegen der 210er scheibe schon genug komplexe 

- oh, da könnte man ja noch ewig weitermachen. Aber wird gefährlich für mich 
##  


wurde schon letzten Sonntag beim Biken vom Fisch in den Schnee getreten, verfolgt, eingeseift und ausgelacht
## ääääääh, moment, du wolltest mich schubsen aber da du net mal das hinbekommst, biste selber reingefallen   



@wellblech
was sind denn das für zelte etc.? wollten uns halt in 2-3 teams zusammenschließen und uns da zusammenrotten


----------



## manic (25. Februar 2005)

@Fischi: ist das nicht etwas früh, um überarbeitet zu sein? *auslach*


----------



## Widu (25. Februar 2005)

@ sharky Hier siehst Du die Zelte auf den Fotos: http://www.12std-mtb-rennen.de/pageID_1296711.html


----------



## drivingghost (25. Februar 2005)

Kugelfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ## ääääääh, moment, du wolltest mich schubsen aber da du net mal das hinbekommst, biste selber reingefallen


Kennst ja das Massenträgheitsgesetz, nicht wahr? Große und sehr große, sehr schwere, übergwichtige Massen in Bewegung sind bestrebt in Bewegung zu bleiben und zwar in derjenigen, die sie gerade ausführen. Also in Deinem Falle geradeaus und nicht links runter.
Von daher sehe ich mich in meiner Vermutung


			
				fitfu©ker schrieb:
			
		

> - Übergewicht


bestätigt. höhöö

Und noch etwas:


			
				Angeber schrieb:
			
		

> - zu große Bremsscheibe
> ## bist doch nur neidisch mit deinem zwergen-ding
> - Hass auf Ramin weil er gelegentlich schneller ist
> ## laß dich doch gern vor, hast ja wegen der 210er scheibe schon genug komplexe


LASS MICH IN RUUUUHÄÄÄÄÄÄ!!! *heul*
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2005)

@neidhammel
nur weil du so schwach entwickelt bist musst du hier net irgendwelche wilden theorien in den raum stellen! :atesch: 
der vergleich von dir zu mir ist so wie von deiner mini disc zu meiner scheibe  

du weisst ja: big ist beautiful   


p.s.
du hast dich selbst als fit****er zitiert, hast dus endlich eigesehen


----------



## drivingghost (25. Februar 2005)

jepp, mittlerweile steh ich dazu. Und Du scheinst zu folgen, hihi.
Ach übrigens, wenn ich nur lächerliche 12 oder 13 cm Federweg an der Front hätte würde ich mich gar nicht trauen mit einer 210er Scheibe umherzugurken, ist viel zu überdimensioniert. Mittlerweile haben ja schon die leichtesten CC Racebikes 12 cm Federweg.  bätsch. ich muss zu Schule. 
Bis dann dann
R-


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens, wenn ich nur lächerliche 12 oder 13 cm Federweg an der Front hätte würde ich mich gar nicht trauen mit einer 210er Scheibe umherzugurken, ist viel zu überdimensioniert. Mittlerweile haben ja schon die leichtesten CC Racebikes 12 cm Federweg.  bätsch. ich muss zu Schule.
> Bis dann dann
> R-


es sind vollkommen ausreichende 130mm 
und ich halt es da mit der bremskraft wie mit dem hubraum bei autos: kann man nie genug von haben


----------



## manic (25. Februar 2005)

Na deswegen Bremsscheibe an Starrgabel.  200er HAyes an Starrgabel sollte ganz ordentlich bremsen.

Aber davon abgesehen: Der Vergleich zwischen euch Beidn ist ungefähr wie ein Vergleich zwischen Armut und Elend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (25. Februar 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> es sind vollkommen ausreichende 130mm
> und ich halt es da mit der bremskraft wie mit dem hubraum bei autos: kann man nie genug von haben


Und mit der Körpermasse scheinst Du es auch so zu nehmen, nicht wahr?



			
				manic schrieb:
			
		

> Aber davon abgesehen: Der Vergleich zwischen euch Beidn ist ungefähr wie ein Vergleich zwischen Armut und Elend.


 Autsch, wie gemein. Sharky, wir haben hier einen der mitspielen will...


Und ich weiss immer noch nicht ob ich dieses olle Rennen mitfahren soll!?!


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Autsch, wie gemein. Sharky, wir haben hier einen der mitspielen will...


 das ist der neid der besitzlosen  
du fährst das rennen, das wird ein event!!

ach ja, geht das  fotoalbum immer noch nicht?? ich kann mich net anmelden und keine bilder hochladen  
dabei hab ich sowas schönes gemacht


----------



## drivingghost (25. Februar 2005)

Fotoalbum ging bis vorhin, dann wurde festgestellt dass Du nur Pornobilder drin hattest und zur Strafe wurde es komplett stillgelegt.
Gestern konnte zumindest die Bilder vom Klein hochladen, als ich dann unsere Tourenbilder reinsetzten wollte ging es nimmer. 
Und zur Info:

drück mich ganz fest


----------



## sharky (26. Februar 2005)

elendes mistding   da geht nix! ich komm zwar rein aber kann keinen upload machen! :kotz:

kann man da net ne meldung rausschicken, daß es wieder geht oder nicht? ist ja net so daß ich sonst nix zu tun hab als da rumzuhocken und zu warten, daß der scheiß wieder geht!!


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Februar 2005)

Manic an der Tastatur: 

@sharky. Gibts da nicht so nen Dauerthread, wo was über die pRobleme mit dem Fotoalbium drin steht? Nettes Comic übrigens. 

P.S.. Besitzlos? Ich? was ein Hohn....


----------



## sharky (26. Februar 2005)

ja da gibbet so nen dauertthread aber so dauerhaft war das ding noch nie außer gefecht 
und den comic wollt ich ja da reinstellen, aber geht ja leider net 

sag mal dem alex nen gruß und wen du sonst noch siehst


----------



## manic (28. Februar 2005)

@sharyk: Gruß zurück.

Dafür kann ich mal wieder was zeigen:












Ja, ans Cuda kommt noch ein silberner Vorbau und die Leitung wird auch noch ordentlich verlegt. Und es gibtsilberne Räder, da ih die Rolf wohl am Pace brauche.  Aber fast fertig....

@Widu: jetzt habe ich dann die Gabel und Vorbau über....

P.S.: Schneebiken mit dem SSP ist die Hölle, wenn es so 10 cm Neuschnee hat.


----------



## Widu (2. März 2005)

@ manic Ich glaube, ich habe schon was. Gebe Dir aber trotzdem nochmal Bescheid. (Danke!)


----------



## manic (2. März 2005)

@Widu:_ Kein Thema. Die Gabel frisst hier auch kein Brot.  Vielleicht bastlöe ich sie mal in mein Devil zum testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (2. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Widu:_ Kein Thema. Die Gabel frisst hier auch kein Brot.  Vielleicht bastlöe ich sie mal in mein Devil zum testen.



Gibt es auch Gabeln, die Brot fressen?


----------



## manic (2. März 2005)

Ja klar? womit ist Du denn dein brot? Nur mitdem Messer?


----------



## sharky (2. März 2005)

habt ihr nen clown gefrühstück? 
und, alles klar an der bar? was macht die kunst? seit ramin offline ist geht hier ja GARNIX mehr, oder zumindest sehr viel weniger


----------



## Widu (3. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar? womit ist Du denn dein brot? Nur mitdem Messer?



Naja, mit den Zähnen gut durchkauen usw.

Du brauchst eine Gabel für Brot? 


@ sharky Was so läuft? Versuche wieder fit zu werden und dank der Kälte bin ich mit der Rolle von der Garage in den Keller umgezogen. -5 ° waren mir dann doch zu heftig. Das wird immer verrückter: Ich hatte nämlich beim Rolle fahren gefroren. *brrrrrrrrrr* Das muss nicht sein.


----------



## sharky (3. März 2005)

na, das muß wirklich net sein. mich hat ein grippaler infekt erwischt, komm mir vor als hätte ich eine übergezogen gekriegt und die nase läuft  unter der woche komm ich wg wohnungssuche kaum zum biken, und jetzt fällt auch noch das WE flach


----------



## manic (3. März 2005)

Jungs,d ann mal gute Besserung. Aber ich muss Euch trotzdem was sagen: Ich ess jetzt lecker,d ann pack ich mein SSP und geh ne Runde radlen! *froi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (3. März 2005)

Sodalla, hier bin ich wieder. 
Endlich Wochenende. 
@manic: Leckere Räder, vor allem das Pace. 
@widu: Wenn ich so widu (brüll, ich kanns noch) beim auf der Rolle rollen frieren würde dann würde ich einfach schneller rollen. Wobei in meinem Zimmer auch noch eine Rolle steht die ich noch kein einziges mal ausprobiert habe. 
@Bald-habe-ich-20000-Beiträge: Warum Wohnungssuche? Ist es Dir zu weit von GH aus?

Bei mir war diese Woche nix mit biken, da oben am Ar-sch der Welt hatte es Dienstag früh -22°, den Rest der Woche war es auch nicht viel Kälter und der Schnee war zu hoch zum Fahren. Einen Fahrversuche habe ich nur eine Stunde durchgehalten. Dann habe ich entkräftet aufgegeben.


----------



## manic (3. März 2005)

qRamin:_ man tut was man kann. Und wenn ich al wieder ZEit und nen klaren Kopf habe, werde ich versuchen deine MAil zu beantworten. Bis dahon natürlich der Tip aller Tipps: RTFM!  U

Und das PAce fährt sich dnan auch noch geil. War heute mal wieder ne Rundeunterwegs. Und nächste Woche gibt es dann noch die passende Satrrgabel, leichte Rolf-Räder und andere Reifen. Dann sollten so 8,5-9 Kilo drin inkl. Pedalen, ohne sich nen Akt gemacht zu haben.


----------



## drivingghost (3. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> RTFM!



AAAAH, das dicke rote Buch hat mir was zu sagen?
Wenn das so ist könnte ich da ja mal reinschauen. Hehe.


----------



## sharky (3. März 2005)

ich bin krank  
und das vor dem WE wo gradezu milde temperaturen und schneehöhen unter 2m auf uns warten, wo es also fast sommerliche bedingungen hat und man mal wieder vernünftig fahren könnte, aber neeeeeeeeee, ich muß mich ja jetzt ne erkältung holen 

so, und jetzt ne runde mitleid bitte 


@ramin
du bist doch nur neidisch   aber wenn das hier so weitergeht dann hat bald jeder 2. user mehr als ich, komm ja kaum noch zum posten zu weit isses mir net unbedingt, aber ich hab keinen bock mehr auf big brother hier daheim und will meine eigene hütte. nur das prob ist, daß ich noch nix passendes gefunden hab, wo auch die bikes reinpassen


----------



## drivingghost (3. März 2005)

Wirlich krank? Ohhhhh, du Armer. Hast Du etwa ein schwaches Immunsystem? Geht ruck zuck wenn die Schönwetterbiker bei Minustemperaturen mal vier Stunden im Schnee biken. 
Da hilft nur eins: Ab sofort bei jedem Wetter raus. 
Neidisch auf 18500 Postings? Nein, ich habe jetzt schon genug Spitznamen, da kann ich ein `Evil´ nicht auch noch brauchen. Für den würde ich mich dann sogar wirklich schämen, was bei all meinen anderen Namen ja nicht der Fall ist. 
Du findest keine Wohnung wo all deine bikes reinpassen? Kleiner Tip? Ja?
Ok: Abnehmen, die Wampe die da vorne unter deiner Brust rauslugt, die ist Schuld am überall herrschenden Platzmangel.
Haaaaa. WUUUUUUUUSCH. Bin weg. *seitwärstausweichundwegrenn*
Gruß, 
R-


----------



## manic (3. März 2005)

@sharky: Dein Immunsystem ist echt für den Arsch. kann ich nicht anders sagen. Und das wo am Samstag doch wieder in Mörtelstein gefeiert wird.

@Ramin: ich rechne da auch mit deinem erscheinen.
Soll ich Dir was lustiges erzählen? Ich hab grade die Bedienungsanleitung für die Rolle gefunden... *dummdedummundpfiffel* das Buch ist nur für die Zusatzsoftware.

Und am Sonntag wird geradelt...

@sharky2: welche räder? Du hast doch so gut wie keine. Da reicht doch jede Hundehütte. 

Ach ja, hat jemand noch nen silberne 1" schaftvorbau für rennräer zu Hasue rumliegen?


----------



## drivingghost (3. März 2005)

Am Samstag Abend treffe ich mich schon mit einem Kumpel, wenn es nicht allzu sät wird dann schaue ich vielleicht danach noch mal in Mörtelstein vorbei. Was wird denn da gefeiert? Wenn es ein Singlespeedertreffen ist muss auf mich verzichtet werden... Ich ziehe keine Röcke an, ich trage nur Strumpfhosen.
Oha, dann habe ich ja Glück gehabt dass ich in das rote Buch noch nicht reingeschaut habe.
Sonntag ist bei mir Rennradtag, ich muss, ich muss, letzten Sonntag konnte ich ja nicht da es einmal selbst auf der Bundesstrasse verschneit war, es minus 5 Grad hatte und am Samstag das Forummember dox diese Lust verspürte, mich vom bike zu schießen und ich somit 2,5 Tage bewegungsunfähig war. 
Fisch fährt ohnehin nicht mit weil er halbtot im Bett vor sich hin vegetiert, wenn manic Lust verspürt mit dem RR zu fahren dann kann ich gerne in Richtung GH fahren so dass wir uns da irgendwo treffen können.


----------



## manic (3. März 2005)

Bub, stell dich nicht an. Das wird ganz entspannt. Und es wird keine Männer in röcken geben, auch wenn der ein oder andere SSpler anwesend sein wird.


----------



## Widu (3. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, hat jemand noch nen silberne 1" schaftvorbau für rennräer zu Hasue rumliegen?




Nen ollen Syncros, nie gefahren, 120 mm,  nicht klappbar. Interesse? Bild sehen?

(Obwohl, was sind "rennräer" sind das schwedische Rennelche? Für die habe ich leider nichts da.) 

An den Kranken: Mein Mitleid. Bei mir hat das Ganze nur vier Wochen gedauert.

@ ramin bei der Sch***Kälte wird es auch auf der Rolle nicht warm, aber wenn ich wie Du (ha, ich kann es auch noch!!!) gleich zu Anfang wieder rumheizen würde, wäre ich ruckzug wieder krank.


----------



## dox (4. März 2005)

@ramin
Von wegen ich hab dich vom bike geschossen.
Du hast mich in deinem Augenwinkel gesehen und bist dann voll in die Eisen gegangen um zu testen wie schnell ich reagiere.   Leider war ich nicht so schnell wie du hatte schlechtere Bremsen und war noch beeinträchtigt von meinem 1.Sturz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (4. März 2005)

Tja, was auch immer sich vor dem Zusammenstoß ereignet haben mag, am Ende ist der Schuld der auffährt. Und das warst Du. Meine drei Rechtsanwälte sind informiert und sitzen daran, eine ordentliche Klage auszuarbeiten. Ich könnte von gerichtlichen Schritten jedoch absehen wenn ich beim nächsten Besuch lecker Kuchen bekomme. 
Überlege es Dir. Das war nämlich nicht fahrlässig, das war mutwillig. Aus den Augenwinkeln konnte ich noch erkennen wie sich in Deinem Gesicht ein angriffslustiges Grinsen breitgemacht hat und Du extra noch mal ordetlich angetreten hast. 
Du Täter. 
Gruß,
das Opfer.

Edit: Wenn ich morgen bei dieser Feier antanzen soll dann wäre es nicht verkehrt wenn mir mal jemand per PM mitteilt wo der Spaß stattfindet. Und wer was feiert.


----------



## sharky (5. März 2005)

@die gesundheitsprotze
was heißt da mein immunsystem ist am a...? da fang ich mir in nem langen, nassen, kalten und harten winter EIN MAL eine erkältung ein und schon kommt sowas 
wenn ich mich recht erinner lag der herr ramin auch schon flach  so, jetzt habt ihrs 

@manic
auf die party komm ich, war ja eben auch da zum warm werden. das wird mal wieder ein leberwurst wochenende, wo mir meine leber wurst ist  


@fitfugger
morgen feiert manic und ein paar andere ihren jeweils 39 geburtstag, in der waldhütte in mörtelstein, fahr einfach in das kaff rein, ich lotse dich dann notfalls per handy, bei der größe des dorfes kann es max ne minute dauern


----------



## drivingghost (5. März 2005)

Autsch. Wieder einen Geburtstag verpennt. Am 2. hatte auch schon jemand den ich vergessen hatte. Ich glaube ich werde alt. 

Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

Und der Herr Ramin lag nicht flach, er pausierte nur zwei oder drei Tage. Bätsch, da hast Du´s. Ein intaktes Immunsystem das nicht andauernd mit Hochprozentigem geärgert wird fährt bootet eben viel schneller. 
Du bist dran. Ich geh schlafen.
Bis dann dann,
Gruß
Ramin


----------



## sharky (5. März 2005)

ob du nun krank warst oder nur so wegen deiner schulter daheim rumgelegen bist, ist wurscht, kommt unterm strich beides aufs selbe raus! und ich errinere mich da an vor ca. 4 wochen wo auch ein herr ramin ne erkältung hatte und ja sooooooooo krank war  

na auch wurscht, ein mal im winter darf man das haben, und ich habs eben jetzt  
schneit eh schon wieder. 1m neuschnee, kann man eh net fahren


----------



## drivingghost (5. März 2005)

Heute abend spuck ich Dir ins Bier. Bätsch.
Ja, ich freue mich auch über das tolle Wetter. Aber ich darf heute ja in der Jahnhalle fahren bis ich kotze. Da wird es wenigstens nícht kalt.


----------



## sunflower (5. März 2005)

Sooooo... Ich muss mich doch auchmal wieder kurz melden. Wo ich doch gesehen hab, daß hier immer noch leben ist... 

@ manic: Wahnsinn! Das Barracuda ist ja doch endlich was geworden. Aber der silberne Vorbau tut echt Not! Aber musst du schon wieder anfangen, alles mit Bildern vollzuspammen?! 

@ Fisch: Naja, Männer leiden halt immer ein bißchen mehr, wenn sie krnak sin, gell?! 

@ ramin: was muss ich hören?! Du willst uns in Külsheim alleine lassen?! Das geht mal garnich!!! 

@ widu:  Nicht daß du dich vernachlässigt fühlst...


----------



## drivingghost (6. März 2005)

Ist ja noch nicht sicher. Da mir die zwei Rennen am Wochenende davor und danach etwas wichtiger sind möchte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und werde 
(Dafür bekomme ich Prügel und werde lange aufgezogen)
einen gewissen Herrn B. fragen was er dazu meint. 
Lust hätte ich ja schon...
Gruß, 
Ramin


----------



## sunflower (6. März 2005)

Aaaaaber wir wollen dich doch nicht überreden, die 12h alleine zufahren... Mach's doch wie Jan: fahr ne Runde und steuer direkt die Verpflegung an. Und die restliche Zeit laässt du die anderen strampeln. Haste halt einfach irgendnen schlimmen Defekt oder dir iiiiiirgendwas getan und jetzt tut's Aua...  
Mitkommen musst du auf alle Fälle, übernimmste dann halt die Betreuung...  Cheerleading, Zwischenzeiten, Massage und so... *rofl* 
Denn ohne dich wird's doch nur halb so witzig! *schleim*


----------



## sharky (6. März 2005)

*wuschhhhh* *ausrutsch*

wo kommt denn die schleimspur hier her??  






so, moin mädels 


also ich kann mich sunny bezüglich der strategie und so nur anschließen: ich hatte eh vor daß man nach jeder runde wechselt, dann fährst du in den 12h so... 6 - 8 runden, würdest du trainingsmäßig von der strecke her eh machen wie ich dich kenne. im notfall behauptest halt wirklich daß du runtergefallen bist, das glaubt dir eh jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (6. März 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> im notfall behauptest halt wirklich daß du runtergefallen bist, das glaubt dir eh jeder



  

Aber wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. Also mit dem Training. Fahren tuste doch so und so... Und Külsheim ohne dich ist einfach nicht das gleiche...  *snüüüüüff*


----------



## sunflower (6. März 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte eh vor daß man nach jeder runde wechselt


Hälst eh net länger durch, was?!  
*duckundweg*


----------



## sharky (6. März 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Hälst eh net länger durch, was?!
> *duckundweg*


genau! 9km sind für mich ein marathon und da muß ich einfach wechseln, sonst fall ich vom rad 

@ramin
also du siehst, du hast keinerlei entschuldigungen und möglichkeiten, dich rauszureden! 
und wenn du net mitfährst dann nehmen wir dir deine bikes weg 
die kriegt dann der FF der sie den berg runterschiebt


----------



## drivingghost (6. März 2005)

Verdammt, die Luft wird knapp. 
Kann man einwechseln wie man will?
Gibt es schon ein Streckenprofil?
Gibt es einen Link zur Seite (bin suchfaul)
Reicht es nicht, wenn ich beim Weisswurstrennen am Start bin?

und Fisch, von der Streckenlänge würde ich mein Training sicher in dieser Distanz einordnen, nur hämmert mein kleines schwaches Herzlein da in Regionen über 180 bpm. Das ist eine "etwas" andere Belastung für den Körper
(und ich bin doch so empfindlcih)

Und was soll das mit dem Runterfallen heissen? Ich bin heute nicht einmal vom Rennrad gefallen, nur FAST in eine sich öffnende Autotür gerauscht. 

Mir meine bikes wegnehmen? Da könnt ihr mich auch gleich vor einen Zug werfen.
Und wenn meine bikes geschoben werden gehen sie kaputt, die sind nur SCHNELL gewöhnt. Schnell hoch, schnell runter, schnell zur Kurve raus, ...
Da fällt mir ein, da habe ich vom letzten Samstag ein Klasse Photo, vielleicht verkleiner ich es auf Minimalgröße und stelle es hier mal rein.
Gruß, Ramin (Braucht schnell gute Ausreden oder, sobald Herr B. von Malle kommt, ein sticktes Verbot.)


----------



## sharky (6. März 2005)

nein es reicht nicht, wenn du am WWR am start bist!  du bist quasi verplichtet, uns beim 12h renn zu unterstützen, zumal es DEINE idee war, da mitzumachen, wenn man hier nämlich ein paar seiten (oder auch viele) zurückblättert dann sieht man, daß der hörr ramin nämlich da auf die dumme idee kam, da mitzumachen!!
so, da du also der auslöser des ganzen unsinns bist, hast die suppe auch auszulöffeln 
und bevor wir dich vor nen zug werfen, lassen wir dich von asiatinnen mit powerbars zu tode füttern, während wir dir bilder zeigen, wie deine bikes geschoben werden


----------



## sunflower (6. März 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man einwechseln wie man will?
> Gibt es schon ein Streckenprofil?
> Gibt es einen Link zur Seite (bin suchfaul)
> Reicht es nicht, wenn ich beim Weisswurstrennen am Start bin?


Gliggst du hier 

Und du kannst ja 'Trainingstempo' fahren. Immerhin sollte jedes Team so ein lahmes Handycap wie mich dabei haben...  Obwohl, ihr hättet ja schon das Moppelchen...  *scherz*
Du musst einfach mit!!!

Und du hoffst auf ein Verbot von deinem Schinderlein und suchst nach Ausreden?!  Ich seh schon, du hast uns einfach nicht merh lieb und willst überhaupt nicht mit uns fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (6. März 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Gliggst du hier
> 
> Und du kannst ja 'Trainingstempo' fahrenmach ich auch. Immerhin sollte jedes Team so ein lahmes Handycap wie mich dabei haben...  Obwohl, ihr hättet ja schon das Moppelchen...  *scherz*
> Du musst einfach mit!!!
> ...




Oh, Luft alle.
Ramin breitgeklopft. Danke Blümchen. 
Herr B. erfährt nix.
Vermutlich läuft es so ab:
Ramin "sürzt" in der ersten Runde und verstaucht sich das rechte Ohrläppchen, ist von da an nur noch für die Massage von den weiblichen Fahrerinnen zuständig, lacht die aus, die sich noch schinden, genießt die Veranstaltung.
oder
Ramin fährt Körperschonend, Fisch wird sauer weil ich die ganzen Platzierungen verliere, rennt mir hinterher, wirft mich vom bike und springt auf mich drauf. Angesichts meines zarten Körpers und der 120kg Lebendmasse vom Fisch bin ich sofort tot. Unser, jetzt, Dreierteam wird aus Trauer um mich automatisch als Sieger erklärt, für mich wird eine Statue aus Bronze gegossen, lebensgroß, beschriftet mit goldenen Lettern:
Er war der Beste, er wollte den kompleten UOC Fahren doch beeinflussende "Freunde" hielten ihn davon ab und brachen ihn am Ende sogar um....
Wie auch immer, wir müssen ein Team bilden. Oder zwei. Manic fährt ja bei den Rockträgern, nicht wahr?

Oha, ich sehe gerade, das Rennen dauert ja 12 Stunden. Seid Ihr wahnsinnig? Das ist ein ganzer halber Tag!

Ach ja, falls auch nur das kleinste Risiko besteht dass ich, meine Kleidung oder mein geliebtes Endorfin schmutzig werden dann fahre ich definitig nicht mit. Schmutz, IIIH. (Klasse Grund, auf den bin ich stolz. Habe ihn allerdings geklaut...)
@Blubberfisch: Meine Idee? Ich blättere jetzt keine paar Seiten zurück, aber ich bin ganz klar dagegen dass es meine Idee war hier mitzufahren. Beim WWR2 ja, beim 12h Rennen, Nö.

Och manno,
Ramin

Und jetzt darf ich noch mein dummes Rennrad putzen, ist noch eingesaut von heute Vormittag.


----------



## sunflower (7. März 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> O
> Vermutlich läuft es so ab:
> Ramin "sürzt" in der ersten Runde und verstaucht sich das rechte Ohrläppchen, ist von da an nur noch für die Massage von den weiblichen Fahrerinnen zuständig, lacht die aus, die sich noch schinden, genießt die Veranstaltung.


Angenommen!!! 


			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> oder
> Ramin fährt Körperschonend, Fisch wird sauer weil ich die ganzen Platzierungen verliere, rennt mir hinterher, wirft mich vom bike und springt auf mich drauf. Angesichts meines zarten Körpers und der 120kg Lebendmasse vom Fisch bin ich sofort tot.


Vermutlich! 
und natürlich   


			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Unser, jetzt, Dreierteam wird aus Trauer um mich automatisch als Sieger erklärt, für mich wird eine Statue aus Bronze gegossen, lebensgroß, beschriftet mit goldenen Lettern:
> Er war der Beste, er wollte den kompleten UOC Fahren doch beeinflussende "Freunde" hielten ihn davon ab und brachen ihn am Ende sogar um....


Dagegen!!!


			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer, wir müssen ein Team bilden. Oder zwei. Manic fährt ja bei den Rockträgern, nicht wahr?


Vermutlich sogar eher 3 oder 4... Juhu!!!



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, ich sehe gerade, das Rennen dauert ja 12 Stunden. Seid Ihr wahnsinnig? Das ist ein ganzer halber Tag!


Das haben 12 h Rennen ,galub ich, so an sich... Glaube das schonmal irgendwo gehört zu haben... Kann mich aber auch irren...


----------



## manic (7. März 2005)

Servus und Dnake! Bin grad mal iM urlaub im Büro und bald wieder zu Hasue und auf dme Rad. 

@sharky: Jammerlappen! Nicht auftauchen ist ja wohl schwach...

@Blümchen: Schade das Du nicht kommen konntest.- War doch ganz witzig.

@Ramin: Habe es gestern dann doch nicht mehr aufs Rad gepackt. War völlig erschlagen. Aber nachher werde ich ne Runde drehen.  

Rockträger? Na ja. Nicht unbedingt, aber es wird wohl ein Team in der Richtung geben. Und mal schauen wer am Ende mehr Runden hat.


----------



## sunflower (7. März 2005)

Naja, von meinem Frankentaxi hat sich keienr mehr gemeldet... Haben mich wohl einfach vergessen...  Oder waren die jetzt auch nicht da?


----------



## manic (7. März 2005)

Von den Frangn warne der Toture und der BEelze da. Der Rets konnte nicht.


----------



## sunflower (7. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Frangn warne der Toture und der BEelze da. Der Rets konnte nicht.


Na schönen Dank! Soviel zum Thema wir nehmen dich mit... Die Ansage war deutlich...


----------



## Widu (7. März 2005)

@ manic Habe den Vorbau anderweitig verkauft. Sorry, das Ding lag zwei Jahre bei mir rum, bin froh, dass es weg ist.


@ sunflower Danke für die Begrüßung

Beim 12h Rennen darf gewechselt werden, wie man will. Es muss nur in der Wechselzone gemacht werden. (d.h. eine Runde mindestens)

Spaß macht es keinen, man denkt sich: "Nur eine Runde? logger, da halte ich voll rein." Und flux kommen über den Tag 60km zusammen, die man volles Rohr gefahren ist.


----------



## sunflower (7. März 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Spaß macht es keinen, man denkt sich: "Nur eine Runde? logger, da halte ich voll rein." Und flux kommen über den Tag 60km zusammen, die man volles Rohr gefahren ist.


Naja, daß es kein Spaziergang wird, ist klar. Aber Spaß ist, was man drauß macht. Und wenn ich an das WWR denk: da hätt ich schon vor dem Start kotzn können und hab nur geflucht. Aber in der Endabrechnung: Spaß pur! Von dem her... Kommt halt auch drauf an, mit was für einer Einstellung man an sowas rangeht... Find ich...


----------



## ND! (7. März 2005)

die ostblockvertretung klinkt sich auch mal wieder ein. hab eh heimlich mitgelesen ... jaja ... die stasivergangenheit 

mich hats nur grad umgehauen, als ich folgendes las:


			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, falls auch nur das kleinste Risiko besteht dass ich, meine Kleidung oder mein geliebtes Endorfin schmutzig werden dann fahre ich definitig nicht mit. Schmutz, IIIH. (Klasse Grund, auf den bin ich stolz. Habe ihn allerdings geklaut...)


mooooooment! war das etwa dein zwillingsbruder, der sich beim weißwurstrennen durch den schlamm gequält hat? gibs zu, du hast ihn gezwungen!
oder war das doch dein zufriedenes grinsen im ziel unter der schlammpackung?
so ... ich glaub, die ausrede kannst du direkt wieder streichen   

ansonsten freu ich mich auch schon riesig auf külsheim! wird bestimmt verdammt lustig 

Andreas


----------



## sunflower (7. März 2005)

Naja, der gute Ramin weiß jetzt halt, wie's da aussehen KANN... Hätte er das beim WWR vorher gewusst, hätten wir wohl da schon zwei gehabt, die man zum Fahren überreden muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (7. März 2005)

@manic: habe ich mir gedacht dass Du Sonntag nicht aufs Rad steigst, wer eine Party schmeisst der bleibt meist auch bis zum Schluß. Und bei der Menschenmendge die da war wurde es bestimmt recht früh.

@blümchen: Kein Wunder dass Du nach dem WWR gegrinst hast, durftest ja aufs Treppchen. 

Dass 12h Rennen tatsächlich 12h dauern hielt ich bisher immer nur für ein Gerücht. Worauf habe ich mich denn da nur wieder eingelassen?

@Andi: Nein, das war tatsächlich ich, um ehrlich zu sein, ich spiele gerne im Matsch. Aber es soll doch echt Leute geben die das biken verweigern wenn sie eventuell schmutzig werden könnten.

nochmal manic: Wir werden natürlich mehr Runden haben, wir haben ja auch mehr Gänge. Und Strumpfhosen sind windschnittiger als Röcke. 

Mach mich dann jetzt mal raus und melde mich am Donnerstag wieder.

Gruß, 
Ramin


----------



## sharky (7. März 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, Luft alle.
> Ramin breitgeklopft. Danke Blümchen.
> Herr B. erfährt nix.


endlich nabelst du dich mal von seinem rockzipfel ab  



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich läuft es so ab:
> Ramin "sürzt" in der ersten Runde und verstaucht sich das rechte Ohrläppchen, ist von da an nur noch für die Massage von den weiblichen Fahrerinnen zuständig, lacht die aus, die sich noch schinden, genießt die Veranstaltung.


 also zu allererst bist du dann mal unsere teammassageschlampe und ich glaub kaum daß du lieber mich massierst als zu fahren   



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> oder
> Ramin fährt Körperschonend, Fisch wird sauer weil ich die ganzen Platzierungen verliere, rennt mir hinterher, wirft mich vom bike und springt auf mich drauf. Angesichts meines zarten Körpers und der 120kg Lebendmasse vom Fisch bin ich sofort tot.


 120kg?  naja, mit fully und vollem trinkrucksack... komm ich da immer noch net hin, muß dann wohl noch 5kg bananen mit einpacken  
neulich nacht hast du es aber auch ganz gut überlebt als ich...  




			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Unser, jetzt, Dreierteam wird aus Trauer um mich automatisch als Sieger erklärt, für mich wird eine Statue aus Bronze gegossen, lebensgroß, beschriftet mit goldenen Lettern:
> Er war der Beste, er wollte den kompleten UOC Fahren doch beeinflussende "Freunde" hielten ihn davon ab und brachen ihn am Ende sogar um....


dreierteam? wer fährt denn eigentlich mit? ok also du, ich und wir zwei wären vier, aber das kann anstrengend werden. was ist denn mit FF und kai? ich könnt noch meinen kumpel fragen ob er lust hat, um eventuelle ausfälle zu kompensieren. außerdem sollten wir net zu lange warten mit dem anmelden 



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer, wir müssen ein Team bilden. Oder zwei. Manic fährt ja bei den Rockträgern, nicht wahr?


  manic fährt bei der schottischen nationalmannschaft??   



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, ich sehe gerade, das Rennen dauert ja 12 Stunden. Seid Ihr wahnsinnig? Das ist ein ganzer halber Tag!


 nein, das ist ein viertel wochenende, den freitag den du eh frei hast mit eingerechnet, sogar nur ein sechstel das du sonst eh nur mit saufen, rauchen und vom rad fallen verbringen würdest 



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, falls auch nur das kleinste Risiko besteht dass ich, meine Kleidung oder mein geliebtes Endorfin schmutzig werden dann fahre ich definitig nicht mit. Schmutz, IIIH. (Klasse Grund, auf den bin ich stolz. Habe ihn allerdings geklaut...)


 ooooooooooch, du hast doch jetzt so ein tolles schutzblech :kotz: 



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> @Blubberfisch: Meine Idee? Ich blättere jetzt keine paar Seiten zurück, aber ich bin ganz klar dagegen dass es meine Idee war hier mitzufahren. Beim WWR2 ja, beim 12h Rennen, Nö.


doch, doch, doch! vielleicht war es auch in ner PM aber DUUUUU ganz alleine hast mich dazu angestiftet!!  



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt darf ich noch mein dummes Rennrad putzen, ist noch eingesaut von heute Vormittag.


 tja, selber schuld  



@manic
sorry aber ich hatte fieber und die arbeit geht nun mal in der probezeit vor, da hab ich keinen bock, mir nen ausfall zu leisten. wer das nicht versteht, selber schuld 
was wolltest denn vom widu für nen vorbau? ich hab noch nen 150er syncros rumliegen, mir war als ginge es mal da drum?  

@sunny
tja, da siehst du mal wie dich die franken mögen! komisches volk...



so, und zum WWR: ich denke auch daß es unterm strich recht heftig werden kann (sofern sich einer das ohrläppchen verstaucht) da die strecke p.P. ja doch recht lang wird, aber fun ist what u make of it


----------



## sunflower (7. März 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> @blümchen: Kein Wunder dass Du nach dem WWR gegrinst hast, durftest ja aufs Treppchen.


Eben nicht!!! Ich war unter der Dusche!!!


----------



## sunflower (7. März 2005)

Ähmm... Zu den Teams: ich hätte wohl so ein bis zwei Fahrer abzugeben... Vollständige Liste wird wohl in den nächsten Tagen kommen und dann können wir mal die Teams zusammenwürfeln... Und melden!!! *froi*


----------



## sharky (7. März 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmm... Zu den Teams: ich hätte wohl so ein bis zwei Fahrer abzugeben... Vollständige Liste wird wohl in den nächsten Tagen kommen und dann können wir mal die Teams zusammenwürfeln... Und melden!!! *froi*


wusste garnicht, daß du neuerdings unter die menschenhändler gegangen bist 
interessante nebenjobs, die die studenten von heut haben


----------



## manic (8. März 2005)

@ramijn: ach ja, war so gegen 6 Uhr als wir gen pennen gegeangen sind und nach zwei Stinden, in denn ich mehr wach war als alles andere, gings dnan irgendwie schonw ieder ans aufstehen. Außerdme hatte ich dann den Tag über Gäste. Aber eigentlich war ich einfach zu pltt. Und irgendwie ist es mir auch nicht kalt genug....
Was die runden angeht habe ich da vollstes Vertrauen in eure Fähoigkeiten. Ich rene dann mal mit Faktor 26......

@sharky: Kann man nix machen. Vor allem geht mal die Gesundheit vor... Nur Rainw ollte dann irgendwann nicht merh bleiben und hat sich geweigert mit den SSPlern an dne Tisch zu hocken. Wollte wohl nicht angesteckt werden...

@Blümchen: da kann nur was sciefgelaufen sein. Das ist nun wirklich nicht die Art der zwei Jungs.

P.S.: Wir werden das mit den Röcken modifiziren müssen. Nackich wär ganz windschnittig *gruebel*


----------



## sunflower (8. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Blümchen: da kann nur was sciefgelaufen sein. Das ist nun wirklich nicht die Art der zwei Jungs.


Naja, weiß nicht... Denen trau ich eigentlich alles zu. Und wenn ich mir anschau, wie toll sich doch alle vornerum verstehen und hintenrum abgezogen wird... 



			
				manic schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wir werden das mit den Röcken modifiziren müssen. Nackich wär ganz windschnittig *gruebel*


Klar! ENGE Röcke...


----------



## sharky (8. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wir werden das mit den Röcken modifiziren müssen. Nackich wär ganz windschnittig *gruebel*


 du bist ganz schön fies, du willst doch nur daß die konkurrenz vor lachen vom bike fällt und ihr die sache ohne großen aufwand gewinnt


----------



## sunflower (8. März 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> du bist ganz schön fies, du willst doch nur daß die konkurrenz vor lachen vom bike fällt und ihr die sache ohne großen aufwand gewinnt


Du im Hummeloutfit bist auch net besser...  *brrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuummmmmmmm*  Und solang sich die Jungs die Beine rasieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (9. März 2005)

Ihr seid aber nett zueinander... 


Röckchen sind nicht schlecht, aber nur mit String. Soll ja beim Radeln schmerzen.


----------



## sunflower (9. März 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Röckchen sind nicht schlecht, aber nur mit String. Soll ja beim Radeln schmerzen.


Du bist soooooooooooooo böse!!!


----------



## manic (9. März 2005)

Seit wann tragen denN Radfahrer bitte was drunter? So eine schwachsinnige Idee....


----------



## sunflower (9. März 2005)

Da müsst ihr euch aber noch was überlegen zum Hochschnalle... Nicht daß da irgendwas in die Speichen oder so gerät... *autsch*


----------



## Widu (9. März 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Da müsst ihr euch aber noch was überlegen zum Hochschnalle... Nicht daß da irgendwas in die Speichen oder so gerät... *autsch*



Hängen lassen, das Geräusch beim Radeln ist bestimmt gut.

@ sunflower Danke, das werte ich als Kompliment.


----------



## sunflower (9. März 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Hängen lassen, das Geräusch beim Radeln ist bestimmt gut.


So wie beim Schuh des Manitou bei der Fahrt durch den Stollen: Schenller! Schneller!!! 



			
				WIDU schrieb:
			
		

> @ sunflower Danke, das werte ich als Kompliment.


Das mit dem böse?! Okay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (9. März 2005)

Genau, das mit dem böse...


Das Geräusch habe ich mir ähnlich vorgestellt.


----------



## drivingghost (10. März 2005)

schuppentier schrieb:
			
		

> endlich nabelst du dich mal von seinem rockzipfel ab


Nur dieses eine Mal.


			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> also zu allererst bist du dann mal unsere teammassageschlampe und ich glaub kaum daß du lieber mich massierst als zu fahren


Hiermit hast Du Dich selbst als Frau geoutet, häähä.



			
				fisch schrieb:
			
		

> 120kg?  naja, mit fully und vollem trinkrucksack... komm ich da immer noch net hin, muß dann wohl noch 5kg bananen mit einpacken


 dann sinds aber 145...


			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> neulich nacht hast du es aber auch ganz gut überlebt als ich...


 pssssst, was sollen denn die anderen denken?




			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> dreierteam? wer fährt denn eigentlich mit? ok also du, ich und wir zwei wären vier, aber das kann anstrengend werden. was ist denn mit FF und kai? ich könnt noch meinen kumpel fragen ob er lust hat, um eventuelle ausfälle zu kompensieren. außerdem sollten wir net zu lange warten mit dem anmelden


FF und dox fragen wir auch-und dann warten wir mal die Blümchenschieberliste ab.



			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> manic fährt bei der schottischen nationalmannschaft??


Hat er denn einen Dudelsack?


			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> nein, das ist ein viertel wochenende, den freitag den du eh frei hast mit eingerechnet, sogar nur ein sechstel das du sonst eh nur mit saufen, rauchen und vom rad fallen verbringen würdest


Ich habe Freitags Schule und Samstags auch noch. Pah. Und ich rauche nicht, das mit dem Alkohol nimmt gerade wirklich Überhand, neulich bei manic ein GANZES Bier...
Und die Sache mit dem vom Rad fallen... gestern ist es mal wieder passiert. Ziemlich doof gefallen, dazu noch auf Asphalt. 


			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ooooooooooch, du hast doch jetzt so ein tolles schutzblech :kotz:


 Ich stehe dazu. So wie Du zu seinen Schweißfüßen. 




			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> doch, doch, doch! vielleicht war es auch in ner PM aber DUUUUU ganz alleine hast mich dazu angestiftet!!


 BEWEISE!!!



			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> tja, selber schuld


  Mensch, zentimeterdick Salz. Hätt für 2000 Suppen gereicht.



> ramijn: ach ja, war so gegen 6 Uhr als wir gen pennen gegeangen sind und nach zwei Stinden, in denn ich mehr wach war als alles andere, gings dnan irgendwie schonw ieder ans aufstehen. Außerdme hatte ich dann den Tag über Gäste. Aber eigentlich war ich einfach zu pltt. Und irgendwie ist es mir auch nicht kalt genug....
> Was die runden angeht habe ich da vollstes Vertrauen in eure Fähoigkeiten. Ich rene dann mal mit Faktor 26......


Wenn Du vom I zum N wanderst, vergiss bitte nicht den rechten zeigefinger anzulupfen, sonst kann er ganz schnell mal am J hängenbleiben. Dadurch könnte mein schöner Name verunstaltet werden. Es ist Dir nicht kalt genug draussen? Mach es wie immer, zieh nur ein T-Shirt an...
Faktor 26? Nein, das wäre zu fies. Aber da wir Schaltungsfahrer uns sicher darauf einigen können das kleine Blatt zu meiden sind wir schon bei 17. Dann die Ritzel die man nicht fährt, bleiben noch 13. Weil die 13 eine doofe Zahl ist runden wir ab auf 12, 12 geteilt durch 4 (wir sind ja ein Viererteam) sind 3. Und die drei ist eine Gute Zahl. So viele Runden werden wir am Ende mindestens mehr gefahren sein als Ihr. Wenn nicht dann Zahle ich Dir ein Erdinger. Ob mit oder ohne Alkohol ist Dir überlassen. Aber wirst ja eh keines bekommen..


			
				Blume schrieb:
			
		

> Und solang sich die Jungs die Beine rasieren...


Von welchen ist denn hier die Rede? Zu den Beinrasierern gehöre ich nämlich auch.


----------



## sunflower (10. März 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Von welchen ist denn hier die Rede? Zu den Beinrasierern gehöre ich nämlich auch.


Das kann ich ja net beurteilen...  Es ging ja hier auch um dir Röckchenfraktion. Da ist das nämlich absolutes Muss!


----------



## sharky (10. März 2005)

soooooooo, habe es geschafft den allgäuer schneemassen lebendig zu entrinnen  

also das geräusch wenn die jungs naggisch fahren stell ich mir auch lustig vor, allerdings glaub ich kaum daß es bis zu den speichen reicht  und ob manic nen dudelsack hat, weiß ich auch net. 

so, und wer geht am 24. / 25. april mit zur spessarttour? 60km, 1600hm (oder so) und singletrails


----------



## manic (11. März 2005)

Kinners, Kinners. Was sind denn das wieder für Themen hier.... Also bis zu den Speichen ist echt ziemlich.... Ist ja nicht so das... Ach lassen wir das. 

Davon abgesehen: 

@Ramin: Am Samstag habe ich vergessen Dir dei Anleitung für die Rolle zu geben. 
Und das mit dem Hinfallen solltest Du Dir langsam patentieren lassen. Du machst das ja anscheinend gerne.
Und es ist wirklich zu warm. da taut alles und Matsch und nass und bäääh und so. Und noch zu salzig fürs Rennrad.

@sharky. Mal schauen. Aber langsam nehmen die Termine mit Marathons und rennen überhand.


----------



## sunflower (11. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen. Aber langsam nehmen die Termine mit Marathons und rennen überhand.


Jan, was ist los? Biste krank?!


----------



## manic (11. März 2005)

Na ja, ich kann ja nix dazu,w enn ich die SSP-Gesamtwertung gewinnen muss und dann muss ich ja noch in Wasgau fahren und habe bei irgendner RTF im Fränggischen mein Kommen angekünduigt und überhaupt... 

Wenn das so weitergeht, müsste ich ja glatt noch anfangen zu trainieren.... Wiederlich....


----------



## sunflower (11. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, ich kann ja nix dazu,w enn ich die SSP-Gesamtwertung gewinnen muss und dann muss ich ja noch in Wasgau fahren und habe bei irgendner RTF im Fränggischen mein Kommen angekünduigt und überhaupt...
> 
> Wenn das so weitergeht, müsste ich ja glatt noch anfangen zu trainieren.... Wiederlich....


Du bist krank! Ganz klar!!!  Oder einfach nur auf der Flucht vor deiner Regierung (was aber mal nicht annehm ) ...


----------



## sharky (11. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Also bis zu den Speichen ist echt ziemlich.... Ist ja nicht so das... Ach lassen wir das.


 daß was?  ich denke das würde die geneigten leser hier BRENNEND interessieren  

und pienz net wegen den paar rennen, im april, im juli, im september... also echt


----------



## manic (11. März 2005)

Bub, ich pienz net, aber ich muss wahrscheinlich noch ein paar zusätzliche fahren. From dusk till dawn, 12h Külsheim, SSP-EM, Rund um den Melibokus RTF, Closer to the devil,.... Was man halt so macht. Aber demnächst geht es ja erstmal ins TRainingslager und da wird mal wieder was getan. Gott sei Danks chlägt die Diät schon an und ich hab schon 4 Kilo runter.  Jetzt bin ich nur noch 8 Kilo schwerer als Tobi..... Und der Körperfettanteil liegt auch mal wieder unter 17%. Wenn ich da wieder unter 13% bin, dann passt es wieder.

Und ansonsten schweige ich jetzt mal vor mich hin. Kein Grund zu meckern und ich will ja auch nicht das Du anfängst zu weinen. Aber man muss ja Realist bleiben. Vor allem habe ich bei meiner Sattlüberhöhung ja auch etwas weiter zu den Speichen, als der normale Mensch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (11. März 2005)

Ach so, falls jemand mal Griffe braucht....


----------



## drivingghost (11. März 2005)

Sind die Griffe aus Gummi oder aus diesem geschäumten Zeugs? Wenn es das geschäumte Zeugs ist dann möcht ich. 
Du wolltest mir auch noch ein paar Infos zu einem Rennen geben das irgendwann mal irgendwo ist, kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern, Du hast es auf sharkys Geburtstagsfeier erwähnt. Aber da ich dort ja ein ganzes Colabier getrunken habe ist fast alles von diesem Abend aus meinem Gedächtnis gelöscht.
@Fisch: Weiss noch nicht ob ich da mirfahr, muss erst.... und ausserdem Habe ich ja auch noch Schule die ich nicht allzu oft ausfallen lassen sollte, noch dazu kosten alle diese Veranstaltungen auch noch Geld, davon habe ich im Moment auch nicht zu viel, ich habe mich gerade mit Buttermilch besudelt und finde das gar nicht toll, was ich noch schreiben wollte habe ich jetzt vergessen.
So, da hast es.


----------



## sunflower (11. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, falls jemand mal Griffe braucht....


Sind die in echt auch so kackgrün wie auf dem Bild?! 

Hey, schon gesehn? Unser Quoten-Ossi und Ex-Stasi-Spitzel ist jetzt auch unter die Racer gegangen... Mal im Ernst: so langsam werden wir ja richitg widerlich! Echte Fitf***er! Pfui!!! :kotz: Wenn sogar der Jan schon in den Rennterminstreß kommt?!  Wo soll das noch hinführen? 

  

Wobei mir einfällt: einer fehlt da noch...


----------



## Widu (12. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, falls jemand mal Griffe braucht....



Wo sind denn die Dinger vom Laster gefallen? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## sharky (12. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich muss wahrscheinlich noch ein paar zusätzliche fahren. ..., SSP-EM,


  naja, erzähl mir bitte nicht daß du da trainieren musst, wirklich fahren tut ihr da doch eh net


----------



## manic (13. März 2005)

Moin Kinners....

@Widu: gabs bei Ebay günstig und ich hasse esimmr völlig ungerechtfertigt hohe BEträge für nen Satz Standardgriffe zu zahlen. So kostet halt ein paar Schaumgummigriffe ein paar Cent. Da rentiert sich oft der Aufwand mit runterziehen nicht mal.

@Ramin: Klar sind das die SChaumgummiteile und weich und schwarz. Kannst gerne ein paar ab haben. Hier liegt ja auch noch deine BEdienungsanleitung.
Das Rennen ist am 6. August oder so und geht from Dusk till dawn immer rund um den Weiher. 

@sharky. Trainieren brauch ich eh nicht - also wenigstens für dich nicht -  aber gefahren wird immer auf Anschlag bei nem Rennen.


----------



## sharky (13. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @sharky. Trainieren brauch ich eh nicht - also wenigstens für dich nicht -


 gäääääääähn... naja, das sehn mer dann 


aus den ganzen griffen könnten wir nen super ganzkörperschutz für den ramin basteln. wie wäre denn das? 
man könnte, um die schützende dämpfungsfunktion zu erhöhen, die teile axial an den körper hinmontieren, dann sieht er aus wie ein igel


----------



## Widu (13. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Kinners....
> 
> @Widu: gabs bei Ebay günstig und ich hasse esimmr völlig ungerechtfertigt hohe BEträge für nen Satz Standardgriffe zu zahlen. So kostet halt ein paar Schaumgummigriffe ein paar Cent. Da rentiert sich oft der Aufwand mit runterziehen nicht mal.




Eine gute Idee, ich mache es inzwischen bei Ketten ähnlich. Da kann ich manche Preise einfach nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## drivingghost (13. März 2005)

@widu: hat einer widu (hehe, bemerkst Du das Wortspiel???) so einen hohen Kettenverschleiß? Kaufst die Ketten dann auf der Rolle? 5km am Stück?

@manic: dann nehm ich gern welche. Die Grundfunktionen der Rolle habe ich mittlerweile auch ohne Anleitung erlernt, Rad einspannen, Stecker in die Steckdose,...

@Fisch: Warum ausgerechnet für mich? Jeder andere kann genausogut einen brauchen. Und mit der Igeloptik soll ich dann kleine Kinder erschrecken? Oder ist das dann fürs Rennen als Gegenangriff geplant, die Rockträger wersuchen uns zum totlachen zu bringen indem sie wohl nackert fahren, und wir wollen sie vom bike holen indem ich als "Ramin-Ergogrip" fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (13. März 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> @Fisch: Warum ausgerechnet für mich? Jeder andere kann genausogut einen brauchen. Und mit der Igeloptik soll ich dann kleine Kinder erschrecken? Oder ist das dann fürs Rennen als Gegenangriff geplant, die Rockträger wersuchen uns zum totlachen zu bringen indem sie wohl nackert fahren, und wir wollen sie vom bike holen indem ich als "Ramin-Ergogrip" fahre...


Also wirklich, das könnt ihr uns nicht antun. Gnaz klar ist, daß die Rockträger auch wirklich mit Rock fahren müssen. Denn wenn die naggisch fahren, weint am Ende noch der Fisch. Vielleicht müsste er dann feststellen, daß er doch nicht den Größten hat...   
Und der 'Ramin.Ergogrip' könnte für alle anderen Beteiligten auch gefährlich werden. Stellt euch mal vor, der fällt wieder vom Bike. Dann hüpft der wie ein wildgewordener Flummi durch die Gegend und nietet alle anderen um!  Von daher: DAGEGEN!!!


----------



## sharky (13. März 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> @Fisch: Warum ausgerechnet für mich? Jeder andere kann genausogut einen brauchen. Und mit der Igeloptik soll ich dann kleine Kinder erschrecken? Oder ist das dann fürs Rennen als Gegenangriff geplant, die Rockträger wersuchen uns zum totlachen zu bringen indem sie wohl nackert fahren, und wir wollen sie vom bike holen indem ich als "Ramin-Ergogrip" fahre...



wieso "ausgerechnet" du? ich würde sagen, grade du! ich meine, wer fällt schon alle nase lang sogar vom renner, da wäre sowas bei dir sicher nicht schlecht. zum leute erschrecken brauchst aber keine igeloptik, das machst auch so   
die schotten fahren übrigens net naggisch, manic meinte, er würde sich da nen wunden po holen oder so, hat aber eingestanden daß der zipfel net bis zu den speichen langt, den sound bekommen wir also so oder so nicht


----------



## Widu (14. März 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> @widu: hat einer widu (hehe, bemerkst Du das Wortspiel???) so einen hohen Kettenverschleiß? Kaufst die Ketten dann auf der Rolle? 5km am Stück?



Jep, 4 Räder in Betrieb: RR1 (meines) RR2 (Das meiner Chefin) MTB1 (die rosa Pest) MTB2 (Das meiner Chefin)

Das mit der Rolle, habe ich mir mal überlegt. Es müsste doch möglich sein, die Kette beim Großhändler zu kaufen.


----------



## sharky (14. März 2005)

@widu
naja, auch mit 4 rädern wird deine jahresfahrleistung wohl kaum steigen  
nur weil ich drei hab fahr ich noch lange nicht mehr als zuvor 

@ramin & co
also stand bezüglich teamfahrern: FF hat abgesagt weil er auf so nem schrammelkonzert der schwarzgekleideten rumrennt und sich lieber suizidförderndes gejammer aus rauhen metal-kehlen anhört 
mischuer bricht tags drauf zu ner tour durch die dolomiten auf, da kann ich gut verstehen daß er lieber nicht antritt
unterm strich fehlt also eine person, sofern kai dabei ist


----------



## manic (14. März 2005)

Na ja,. och weiss nicht so genau, ob es wirklich so viele Griffe sind, dass wir den Chaoten sicher einpacken können, aber versuchen kann man es ja mal. 

Davon abgesehen brauch ich jain Zukunft fast keine mehr, da ich ja keine Räder mehr baue und bekanntermaßen fahreich ja auch nicht. 

Und wie gesagt_: ich fahr nicht im Röckchn. Ich werde wohl das "Riding Gods" anlegen, damit wir auch mal ein ordentliches Motto durh die Gegend tragen. Da fällt mir ein: Ich muss mehr von den Teilen beschaffen. 

qshark. Training wird völlig überschätzt. regeneration ist alles.

@Widu: Hast Du da nen guten Lieferanten für Ketten an der HAnd? Würde auch mal nen Stapel brauchen. Irgendwie eignen sich meine Ketten meist nicht mehr zum Recycling.


----------



## manic (15. März 2005)

Ach ja,. gestern Nacht mal wieder ein wenig gebastelt und das SSP-RR geplündert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (15. März 2005)

Schön.


----------



## sharky (15. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen brauch ich jain Zukunft fast keine mehr, da ich ja keine Räder mehr baue


 ich sollte mir mal ne liste machen, wie oft ich den satz schon von dir gehört habe, in dem oder aufs selbe rauskommenden wortlaut 
das teil sieht aber schön aus, nur der lenker ist irgendwie nicht das wahre


----------



## manic (15. März 2005)

qsharky: Na ja, aber dann war ich doch meistens noch nichtganz fertig. 

Der Lenker steckt da nur zufällig dran, da er in dem Vorbaus teckt, der da auch nur zufällig drin ist. 

Brauch nur noch nen Umwerfer, aber das wird auch.


----------



## sharky (16. März 2005)

@manic
schneller ne ausrede als ne maus ein loch 

so, habe es glatt mal geschafft um 5 daheim zu sein, die sonne scheint und es ist warm, ich hab die kurzen bikehosen ganz hinten ausm schrank gekramt und werd mal zur abwechslung wieder unter der woche biken gehen


----------



## sharky (16. März 2005)

so, zurück aus dem unterholz 
erkenntnis des tages: es mag in der stadt wunderbar warm sein, aber angetauter schnee der dann wieder gefriert ist seeeeeeeeeeeehr rutschig! und kalt noch dazu


----------



## ND! (16. März 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> angetauter schnee der dann wieder gefriert ist seeeeeeeeeeeehr rutschig! und kalt noch dazu


hehe  
das selbe hab ich gestern auch schon rausgefunden.
allerdings war ich nicht so übermütig gleich die kurzen klamotten rauszukramen   
aber ein paar schiebepassagen durft ich auch in angriff nehmen ...
naja was solls, so lang hält der schnee bestimmt nicht mehr durch


----------



## manic (17. März 2005)

MOIN!

Nahcdem ich gestern in der Schweiz war mal wieder hier ein kruzes Lebenszeichen.  Denn hete mach ich früh Feierabend und geh radfahren. Hab ich mir verdient... 

@Widu: Nicht über Janus aufregen. Er ist ein A*schloch und hat es als einziger geschafft im Singlespeedforum.de gesperrt zu werden. Da war er übrigens Wirtschaftsjurist nach eigenen Angaben und er wird nie vernünftig diskutieren. Einfach voll ausblenden die Gestalt. 

P.S.: ICH WILL MEIN RITCHEY FAHREN! Aber der Umwerfer und die KAssette fehlen noch... *Schnief*


----------



## sunflower (17. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> MDenn hete mach ich früh Feierabend und geh radfahren. Hab ich mir verdient...


Genau das mach ich heute auch!!! *froi*  *mitdenhufenscharr*


----------



## Widu (17. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Widu: Nicht über Janus aufregen. Er ist ein A*schloch und hat es als einziger geschafft im Singlespeedforum.de gesperrt zu werden. Da war er übrigens Wirtschaftsjurist nach eigenen Angaben und er wird nie vernünftig diskutieren. Einfach voll ausblenden die Gestalt.



Spricht sich alles so schnell herum? 

Habe mir die Geschichten im Singlespeedforum angeschaut und denke, dass Du Recht hast.


----------



## manic (17. März 2005)

@Widu: Bub, ich habe meine Ohren und SPione überall im netz verteilt.  Bei mir ist das ne Berufskrankheit....sozusagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (17. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Widu: Bub, ich habe meine Ohren und SPione überall im netz verteilt.  Bei mir ist das ne Berufskrankheit....sozusagen....



Bub????? 

Was anderes, seid ihr schon fürs 12h Rennen gemeldet? Unsere Mannschaft hat sich inzwischen wieder formiert und nun sind wir auf der Namenssuche. Wir versuchen dieses Jahr ein bisschen kreativer zu sein.

Für Vorschläge sind wir immer dankbar!!!


----------



## sunflower (17. März 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Was anderes, seid ihr schon fürs 12h Rennen gemeldet? Unsere Mannschaft hat sich inzwischen wieder formiert und nun sind wir auf der Namenssuche. Wir versuchen dieses Jahr ein bisschen kreativer zu sein.
> 
> Für Vorschläge sind wir immer dankbar!!!


Nein, sind noch nciht gemeldet. Sind noch am hin- und herschieben, wer jetzt mit wem fährt und wieviel Teams es letzten Endes werden... Heute abend ist aber zumindest von der Erlanger Fraktion ein 'meeting' angesetzt. 

Und sei selbst kreativ. Als Tipp: die besten Ideen entstehen im Suff!  Na denn Prost!


----------



## drivingghost (17. März 2005)

So, da bin ich mal wieder. Soll heissen: Ich habe Wochenende, JAHUUUU!!!
@manic: Das Rad gefällt mir nicht, zu dünne Reifen, überhaupt etwas komisch, ein Rennrad halt. Und der Lenker zieht es wirklich noch weiter runter.


----------



## sharky (17. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Widu: Nicht über Janus aufregen. Er ist ein A*schloch. Da war er übrigens Wirtschaftsjurist nach eigenen Angaben und er wird nie vernünftig diskutieren. Einfach voll ausblenden die Gestalt.


 allerdings! der kerl ist sowas von daneben...  war hier ja  mal dank vitamn B mod und wurde dann im KTWR so ein kleiner regionalfürst, wir haben es dann mit vereinten kräften geschafft daß er aufhört als der druck der user zu groß wurde. hier wohnte er angeblich mal in stuttgart zwischen fam. bosch und porsche... und fuhr nen lummeligen lupo... und das trotz wohnsitz in stuggis nobelster gegend..  
abhaken und vergessen, der kerl ist dumm wie ein stück knäckebrot!



@wonnie
sag bloß du hast deinem bike mal wieder auslauf gegönnt  hatten sich die kolben der bremsen nicht schon wieder festgesetzt so wie neulich? 

@ramin
wie machen wir das nun mit dem team?? melden? wer, wann, wo? ich hab noch jmd in der hinterhand der bei uns mitfahren könnte. thomas, der das gleiche bike hat wie ich, warst du dabei als er mal mitgefahren ist?? technisch etc. so kai-klasse


----------



## drivingghost (17. März 2005)

Ach lasst doch den Janus in Ruhe, er ist ein Supermann. Lupo? Ich bekam da mal etwas mit dass er einen Volvo T5 fährt. Oder T4? Wie auch immer, er hat mehr Geld als wir alle zusammen gemals verdienen können. 

Das mit dem Team hat doch keine Eile, da können wir noch ein oder zwei Wochen planen. Was heisst wie Kai? Fahrtechnisch brauchen wir bei dem Rennen sicher nicht viel geben, Kondition ist da wichtiger.


----------



## sunflower (18. März 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> a
> @wonnie
> sag bloß du hast deinem bike mal wieder auslauf gegönnt  hatten sich die kolben der bremsen nicht schon wieder festgesetzt so wie neulich?


Jahaaaaaaaaaaa! Ich war gestern zwei Stunden mit dem lieben Andi unterwegs und haben uns noch von der Sonne die Nasenspitze kitzeln lassen... 
Und was laberst du immer noch mkt meinen Bremsen?! Lass doch das Dummgscharrie!! Da war nämlich garnix...

Und hör endlich auf, mit dem Rennen zu nerven! Es ist noch ewig Zeit!

@ ramin
Huhu!!!


----------



## manic (18. März 2005)

qRamin: Alter Schlunzer!  Außerdme habe ich dochs chon wieder einiges  umgebaut an dem Ritchey. Längerer Ritchey Comp Stahlvorbau,. Lenker mit moderner Ergo-Form von Ritchey, Chorus 8-fach Egros und weisse Schaltzüge pklus schwarze BRemszüge. Wnen ich jetzt noch ne kAssette in Campa 8-fach auftreibe und meiN umwerfer kommt, gehts endlich los. Was bin ich da gierig drauf. 

So werde ichheue Mittag halt MTB fahren müssen. *schnief*

@Widu. *grins*

@sharky: immer locker aus der Hüfte atmen.


----------



## drivingghost (18. März 2005)

Das Forum geht wieder. Johuuuuuu!!!

@sunny: hallööle 

@manic: und wenn Du noch so viel dran tauschst, solange 28 Zoll Räder im Rahmen hängen wird es wohl ein Rennrad bleiben und ist somit durchgefallen. 
Ich mag die Dinger nicht. Bätsch.
Und wenn Du das nächste mal noch einen Termin dazwischengeschoben bekommst, dann sag ihn ab, heute war es perfekt zum radeln. Endlich mal wieder in kurzen Klamotten. Und ausserdem hättest Du mit deinem Eingangrad eventuell den Schnitt drücken können, der Fisch war drauf und dran einen 40er Schnitt auf 3h zu reißen, ich war da doch eher für eien 20er Schnitt, getroffen haben wir uns dann eher in meiner Gegend nach viel Betteln und flehen von meiner Seite, etwas Tempo rauszunehemen. Besser für meinen Puls, besser für meinen Kopf. Hatte den ganzen Tag ein Pochen im Kopf. 
Nein, das war nicht das Gehirn das im Kopf umhergekullert ist
Nein, das war nicht mein Schutzengel der mich wachklopfen wollte
Nein, das war auch kein Specht der eine Höle in meine Holzrübe tackern wollte
Einfach nur Kopfschmerzen

Gute Nacht.


----------



## sharky (19. März 2005)

@wonnie
wenn dich nervt daß ich die leute versuche zusammenzubekommen, dann lies es doch einfach nicht  ich kenne die pappenheimer und am ende hat man wieder das gerenne. also laß mich ruhig machen! 

und wegen den bremsen: die kolben saßen wirklich etwas fest, aber wenn man ein halbes jahr nicht bewegt wird...  


@manic & ramin
wie sieht es morgen bei euch aus? ramin will rennradeln, ich wäre dabei. wer noch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (19. März 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @wonnie
> wenn dich nervt daß ich die leute versuche zusammenzubekommen, dann lies es doch einfach nicht  ich kenne die pappenheimer und am ende hat man wieder das gerenne. also laß mich ruhig machen!


Durchatmen, Junge! Ich mein, gut, wenn wir jetzt schon gegeneinander arbeiten und du dein eigenes Ding machen willst, okay. Dann mach's. Nur dachte ich bisher, wir machen das ganze 'länderübergreifend'. Und solang hier einige net in die Gänge kommen, kann ich auch net zaubern. Mehr als rumnerven kann ich auch net. Aber wenn du keine 2 Wochen mehr warten kannst, bitte, dann mach... 

Noch mal zu Erinerung: das Rennen ist im JULI!!! Es könne 100 Teams starten und es sind grad mal 10 oder so gemeldet. Um es mit Jans Worten zu sagen: immer locker aus der Hüfte atmen. Außerdem: 5 definitiv feste Zusagen sind doch schonmal was... Du siehst, ich arbeite dran... Ganz streßfrei...


----------



## manic (19. März 2005)

ICh denke mal ich wär dabei. Irgendwie krieg ich das mit dme Umwerfer hin. Wenn mein Umwerfer nahchher nicht kommt, schleife ich nen 26.8er um. Kassette hatte ich noch wo rumliegen und kEtte liegt auch shcon da. Wartet sozusagen nur noch auf Montage. Wann wo und was für ne Tour? Ich würde doch auch um gemäßigtes Tempo bitten. Saß seit drei Wochen nicht mehr wirklich auf dme Rad und bin eh grade nicht so fit. Lockeres GA-1 und GA-2 GErolle wäre mein Ding. 

Spätestens nach den Bildern hier MUSS das Ritchey jetzt GAssi gehen:

http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=789


----------



## manic (19. März 2005)

Porca misera. Heute ist doch die primavera ab 15.15 Uhr im TV - also Mailand - San Remo. Das mussich doch anschauen.

Wannw ollt ihr denn fahren und wie lange?


----------



## manic (19. März 2005)

Na gut. Da der Zink schon unterwges ist / War und der Ramin wohl noch ne Weile schule hat, geh ich jetzt auch mich aufs Rad schwingen und mein Baby ausführen.  Mir tut jetzt shcon alles weh....


----------



## sharky (19. März 2005)

@manic
wie war es heut bei dir? die kurze hose in kombination mit der frühe des tages, der hohen luftfeuchtigkeit und den tälern um den kabuggl rum waren garnet gut, da wurden die muskeln schneller kalt als man sie warmfahren konnte  
und mit 46 : 23 die 13% steigung hoch ist  

wer hat denn die primavera gewonnen? bin 15km vor dem ziel eingenickt 


@ramin & manic
was issn mit morgen? angesichts der wieder kühlen temperaturen würd ich den nachmittag favorisieren!


----------



## drivingghost (19. März 2005)

ÄÄh, wann habe ich gesagt dass ich heute Rennrad fahren wollte? Samstags? Da darf ich aufs Mountainbike. Dann mach ich das auch. 
Morgen? Ich bin für recht früh, so ab 1000. Kalt ist es da auch nicht mehr. Und ich fahre G1, sonst nix. Soll heissen: flacher Puls, gemäßigtes Tempo in der Ebene, langsames Tempo Berg hoch. 
Wenn da jemand mitspielt dann bitte pfeifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. März 2005)

es ist 1000 und es hat 12 grad  neeee, ich geh heut mittag aufs MTB und dreh ne kleine runde, bißchen "spielen" unterwegs....


----------



## Widu (20. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Widu. *grins*




 


Hör auf zu Grinsen, sonst müssen wir das mit viiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeel Bier beim 12h Rennen ausdiskutieren.




Obwohl, das ist eigentlich keine schlechte Idee: Die härteste Sau (Mike) hat sich in einer 2er Mannschaft während des Rennens 4 Weizen gegönnt. Ich glaube, ich hätte die Einfahrt in den Trail schon nicht mehr getroffen.


----------



## manic (20. März 2005)

Jungens. ich weissnicht was ihr habt. SChönes Wetter draußen, die ASonne scheint und ich werde mich gleich mal wieder zwei Stunden aufs Ritchey hängen und ganz gemütlich durchs Jagsttal rollen: ein Traum. Und das Rad ist soooo hübsch und fährt sich sooo geil.... 

@Ramin: Ich hab da was verpeilt Gestern.

@sharky: Mittgas gings, aber ich bin mit kurzer Hose, langem Trikot und Weste gefahren. Wollte eigentlich ne 2/3-Hose anlegen, hab die aber nicht gefunden. 

@Widu: *extrembreitgrins* Und Bier während und vor dme Rnenen ist gut. Ohne das Bier vorher hätte ich die SSp-WM nicht überlebt.

P.S.: Jetzt gibts erstmal eine NAhrungstechnsiche GRundlage. Das Umtopfen hat mich fertig gemacht.


----------



## manic (20. März 2005)

Ach ja, @sharky: Zu der jAhreszeit mit 46:23 wo hochzufahren ist reichlich bekloppt.  Also eigentlich auch am rest des jAhres und wer bitte hat am rennrad ein 46er Ritzel montiert? Statt dem Großen in 53, oder wie?


----------



## sharky (20. März 2005)

@manic
ein 46er ritzel wäre wirklich reichlich dekadent, beim MTB hab ich ja nur 43 hinten  aber es soll durchaus 46er kettenblätter geben 
da hast aber ausnahmsweise recht, es ist auch nur 42:23, war mal wieder zu schnell auf der tastatur - aber du kennst das ja bei deinen vielen schreibfehlern 
trotzdem ne dumme idee, aber was will man machen 

@widu
sag bloß da hat die distelhäuser-isodrink brauerei nen stand beim rennen


----------



## drivingghost (20. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
hallo manic. Was ist mit Dir los? Rennst im tiefsten Winter grundsätzlich mit einem T-Shirt durch die Gegend, egal ob -10 Grad oder Schneegestöber und setzt Dich jetzt bei diesen sommerlichen Temperaturen mit LANGEM Trikot und WESTE aufs Rad? Krank? Ich bin heute morgen um 1015 losgeradelt, mit kurzer Hose, mit kurzem Trikot. Und ich habe nicht gefroren, das Wetter ist hochsommerlich. Ihr müsst mal umdenken.
Und Fisch: Bin einen langsamen 23er Schnitt gefahren, brauchst mich also nicht beißen wenn ich über Deine 26er Schnitte lache. (;

halb 6 und taghell...der Sommer sit daaaa!


----------



## manic (20. März 2005)

qsharky: Ich weiss das es 46er Bläötter gibt und fahre sogar diverse.  Aber eben am MTB. Am RR kenne ich nur Leute die statt 53 eben 48 montieren. Da ich aber wusste das Du mit bdem MTB unterwegs warst, war es ja fast klar. Ich fahr bevorzugt 39 vorne und hinten habe ich gar nicht mehr zur Verfügung als 23, die ich aber im Normalfall - also immer - nicht benutze. einen Rettungsring braucht man eben. Und drei Kettenblätter sind wohl ein absolutes No Go. 

@Ramin: auf dme Rad bin ich ein Pienzer in der Richtung. Weiss auch nicht, woran das liegt. Vor allem auf dem RR. Bin heute Nachmittag auch wieder mit kurzer Hose, langem trikot und Weste gefahren und fand es reichlich frisch stellenweise. Na ja, manche Sachen muss icha uch nicht verstehen. Auf dem MTB ist das ne ganz andere BAustelle im Gegenzug. 

Ach ja, vom Schnitt habe ich mal wieder keine AHnung, aber langsam war es. Wollte ur kurz 50 km flach runtereissen und habe dann dne Fehler gemacht mal absichtlich in die andere Richtung zu fahren. Tja, ab da war der Rest der Strecke weelig und hügelig und hat doch auch einw neig weh getan. Obwohl ich wirklich stellenweise bewusst langsam gefahren bin. Jetzt schon zu heizen bringt ja nix für den Formaufbau.....


----------



## sharky (20. März 2005)

@manic
MTB?? beim MTB hätte ich keine ehr-probleme gehabt auf das kleine blatt zu schalten. oder verstehen wir uns net recht? also nochmal: ich bin mit dem RENNRAD auf dem MITTLEREN blatt mit 42 zähnen (groß: 52) und hinten auf dem 23er kranz gefahren. kam das so bei dir an?? 

@all verabschiede mich bis mittwoch, die arbeit verschlägt mich vorübergehend nach thüringen


----------



## manic (20. März 2005)

@sharky: Latürnich kam das bei mir so an. Mittleseres Kettenblatt mit 42 wie üblich und 23 hinten. Jämmerlich! Allein schon dreifach.... 

Ich meinte nur dasich am Rennrad grundsätzlich nur zweifach fahre und dann halt vorne 53/39 und hinten von irgendwas bis 23, die 23 aber nicht nutze.


----------



## sharky (20. März 2005)

ICH stehe zu dreifach am rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (20. März 2005)

DU brauchst es halt auch.


----------



## drivingghost (20. März 2005)

Ja mit erst wollen und was am Ende rauskommt ist es oft so seltsam, nicht wahr? Ich wollte heute auch nur durchs Neckartal rollen und habe mich dann mitten in den Hügeln wiedergefunden.

Ich mach mich dann auch mal raus, bin dann wieder da am Donnerstag.

Schöne Woche Euch allen.

Gruß
Ramin


----------



## Widu (21. März 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @widu
> sag bloß da hat die distelhäuser-isodrink brauerei nen stand beim rennen




Nein haben sie nicht, aber das schöne an Brauereien ist, dass sie so viel Bier brauen, dass sie davon dann welches verkaufen. Dieses wird dann von den Veranstaltern verkauft, in der Hoffnung ein bisschen Geld in die Vereinskasse zu spülen. .

Die Verpflegung war letztes Jahr übrigens ein Hit. Selbstgebackene Energieriegel, Kekse und Kuchen und ein lecker Mittagessen. (Beim Nachschlag hat mich die Dame am Tresen seltsam angeschaut. Ich sei der Erste, der sich einen Nachschlag holen würde. Gott sei Dank hat mein Mountie keinen gekrümmten Lenker, nach dem Nachschlag wäre ich nimmer in den Unterlenker gekommen, so hat die Wanne gespannt. ) *Mjam*


----------



## sunflower (21. März 2005)

Moin Jungs!!! 
Ich muss was loswerden:

GEWONNEN!!!

Und um bösen Gerüchten vorzubeugen: Ich habe NICHT (!!!) betrogen!!!


----------



## manic (21. März 2005)

*kurzlachendunterdentischwerf*


----------



## sunflower (21. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> *kurzlachendunterdentischwerf*


*hinterherschmeißundwildmitdenbeinenstrampel*


----------



## Widu (21. März 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs!!!
> Ich muss was loswerden:
> 
> GEWONNEN!!!
> ...




Und was?


----------



## sunflower (21. März 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Und was?


Eigentlich ein Eis... Aber wie ich heute mitgekreigt habe, wurde mein Gewinn noch erweitert...


----------



## Widu (22. März 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ein Eis... Aber wie ich heute mitgekreigt habe, wurde mein Gewinn noch erweitert...



Na dann: Mahlzeit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (22. März 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann: Mahlzeit!!!


Ich werde das gröööööööööööööößte Eis bestellen, das es gibt! Einfach aus Prinzip...


----------



## sharky (22. März 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte heute auch nur durchs Neckartal rollen und habe mich dann mitten in den Hügeln wiedergefunden.


das wundert mich bei deinem orientierungssinn auch nicht wirklich  


@wonnie & manic
was habt denn ihr für ein süßes geheimnis? 

@widu
bier beim rennen? das könnte man glatt als taktisches letztes mittel einsetzen...


----------



## sunflower (23. März 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @wonnie & manic
> was habt denn ihr für ein süßes geheimnis?


Wer redet denn von uns beiden?!


----------



## manic (23. März 2005)

Also Sunny und ich haben kein süßes GEheimnis, ich wusste nur sofort welche Wette sie gewonnen hat. 

So Jungens, ich glaube ich werde Morgen mal probieren meinen Arbeitsweg mit dem Zweirad in Angriff zu nehmen.  So 20 km sind eigentlich echt im Rahmen und geduscht wird Morgens eh. Kann ich ja danna uch im Büro machen. 

Heute wollte ich nur mein armes Ritchey nicht dem Siff und Restsalz aussetzen.


----------



## sharky (23. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Alsogeduscht wird Morgens eh. Kann ich ja danna uch im Büro machen.


du hast ne dusche im büro? cool


----------



## manic (24. März 2005)

Na logisch. Dusche und Wellness-Bereich im Bürogebäude betrachte ich als selbstverständlich. Und an guten TAgen laufen Dir vior der Dusche auch ein paar Models über den Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (24. März 2005)

So, da ist er wieder.
Der ewige Verlierer.
Ich, Ramin.
Vorgestern durch die Löwensteiner Berge und Wälder gefahren, von größeren Stürzen verschont geblieben. 
Gestern durch die Löwensteiner Berge und Wälder gefahren, schöne Wurzel ausgesucht über die ich rutschen wollte, drübergerutscht und  beim (natürlich voll geplanten) Sturz so richtig das rechte Knie am Vorbau auf Druck belastet. Fahrt abgebrochen. Kann heute noch kaum richtig laufen. 

Gruß,
Ramin (fast unkaputtbar)


----------



## manic (24. März 2005)

*kopfschuettel*

Gute BEsserung Du SChossel!


----------



## sharky (24. März 2005)

aha, quack der bruchpilot hat mal wieder zugeschlagen 
ich kauf dir zu ostern ein paar stützräder und nen fallschirm, so kann das net weitergehen


----------



## drivingghost (24. März 2005)

Stützräder mag ich nicht, Fallschirm kann nicht schaden, Moosgummigriffe brauch ich noch.....
HAAAAAHAAAAAAAAA


----------



## sharky (25. März 2005)

stimmt, der "ramin-ergogrip" anzug fehlt ja noch  

oh manno, es ist ostern, ich hab frei, KÖNNTE ja mal ungestört radeln und was ist: es regnet     
kommt jemand mit joggen?


----------



## drivingghost (25. März 2005)

Nö, joggen ist doof. Ich bin vorhin Rad gefahren, habe zu 90 % regenfrei gehabt. Und es war schön warm, um die 13 Grad.


----------



## sharky (25. März 2005)

naja, heut mittag wurde es besser, aber da war ich leider auf der suche nach nem neuen haifischbecken da das heimische langsam zu eng wird und was größeres her muß 

ramin, ich war vorhin bei micha, haben beim versuch seine kassette runterzumachen mal eben 2 kettenpeitschen geschrottet   
haben besprochen daß wir sonntag oder so mittags ne rennradrunde fahren wollen, wie siehts aus?


----------



## drivingghost (25. März 2005)

Bist halt ein übertrainiertes Tier, du Kampffisch.
Wegen Sonntag weiss ich noch nicht, habe gerade Probleme mit meinem Knie, ab 90 min merke ich einen leichten Schmerz, ab 2h wird der Schmerz so stark dass er nicht einmal mehr mir gefällt. Wenn es bis Sonntag halbwegs ok ist fahre ich mit, ansonsten nicht. 
Und nun ab ins Bett, muss früh raus.
Gruß,
Ramin


----------



## sharky (26. März 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es bis Sonntag halbwegs ok ist fahre ich mit, ansonsten nicht.


 jaja, hier einen auf understatement machen  
die tour heute mittag hättest du hier heimlich still und leise verschwiegen, wenn ich nicht angerufen hätte! du schlingel!!


----------



## drivingghost (26. März 2005)

Nein, ich hätte Dich noch angerufen. 
Wie geht es Deinem Hosenboden?...*duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (26. März 2005)

dem geht es bestens, im gegensatz zu deinem knie! solangsam mach ich mir ernsthafte sorgen, wenn du mal freiwillig nimmer weiterfährst, muß es schon schlimm sein


----------



## drivingghost (27. März 2005)

Nö Leute, NÖÖÖÖÖÖ!!!!!!!!  

Ja ist schon recht dumm mit meinem Knie, und gerade jetzt wo ich frei habe. Aber ich werde es immer weiter versuchen, irgendwann ignoriert mein Körper den Schmerz und ich kann fahren ohne Ende....

Frohe Ostern. Wer die Möglichkeit hat kann jetzt mit Eiersuchen beginnen...


----------



## manic (29. März 2005)

Tach, Post...

Ich hoffe ale haben Ostern gut überlebt und vor allem Ramin geht es mit dem knie wieder besser.

Ich bina uch ein wneig was gefahren, aber so richtig ausgiebig und viel war es nicht. na egal, jetzt wird es wieder später dunkel und man kanna uch mal Abends angreifen. Oder ich schaffe es wirklich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren....

We will see...


----------



## drivingghost (29. März 2005)

Die Eiertage wurden gut verbracht, mit meinem Knie, das ist so eine Sache. habe es jetzt mal zwei Tage komplett geschont, morgen werde ich mich mal wieder an die Schmerzgrenze herantasten. Jedoch hoffe ich, sie nicht zu erreichen.

edit: @fisch: war heute bei uns im Wald, meine geplante kurze Freeridestrecke nimmt Gestalt an, morgen Abend werde ich mit dox wohl auch noch etwas basteln


----------



## sharky (29. März 2005)

sooo, hallo alle zusammen 

hab die eiertage auch gut überlebt, war sonntag ganz faul und gestern kurz in eberbach. ne angebaggerte netzwerkleitung verhalf mir heut überraschend zu frühem feierabend und ich konnte noch ne kleine krafteinheit fahren  

@ramin 
soso, basteln  wenn das ein förster sieht  

@manic
wie lange ging es denn am samstag abend noch?


----------



## manic (29. März 2005)

Ja, jaaa, die Netzwerkleitung hat heute auch woanders zugeschlagen. leide rnicht bei uns.  War zwar trotzdme zeitig zu HAuse, aber als ich fertig gegessen ahtte, war es so zugezogen, das ich dann doch nicht mehr gefahren bin. ergebnis: Alles blieb trocken. 
Während Ostern dachte ich immer es bleibt trocken undich wurde pitschnass. Langsam nervt mich das. 

Apropos basteln:







Endlich auch fertig.

@sharky. keine Ahnung. Ich hab nicht auf die Uhr geschaut. War bei mir aber auch nicht sooo spät.


----------



## drivingghost (29. März 2005)

wenn das ein Förster sieht bauen wir es halt nochmal auf.

Was denn das für ein Laufradsatz? Da hätt ich aber Angst mit, schnell einen Berg runterzufahren und am Ende noch zu bremsen.


----------



## manic (29. März 2005)

@Rami: Das sind Campagnolo Shamals in der 8-fach Variante mit 16 Speichen: Die sind steif genug, auch für meine 85 Kilo. keine Sorge. Und beiM bremsen habenm sie klkare Vorteile, da sie die Wärme besser baleiten. Bei ner langen Abfahrt ein großer Vortiel. Die gibts übriegns auch noch mit 12 Speichen...
Aber für unser Dickerchen sind die natürlich nix.  

Dafür ist das LAufgeräusch ein Hammer und schneeeelll sind die natürlich auch im Flachen.


----------



## drivingghost (29. März 2005)

Also ich weiss nicht, ich kann nur 12 Drähte je Rad zählen. 
Das Freilaufgeräusch von alten Campagnolonaben habe ich neulich schon mal gehört, bin einem Rennradler hinterer, der hat dann mal aufgehört zu treten und ich wäre vor Schreck fast vom Rad gefallen. Maschinengewehrfeuer ist nichts dagegen. 
In schwarz würden sie besser kommen.
Aber ist ja eh nur ein Rennrad, nicht wahr. 
@Fisch: Hast nen 30er Schnitt getreten? Alles andere wäre schwach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (29. März 2005)

Die Shamals gibts auch ins chwarz, aber mir gefallen grade an dme Rad die silbernen besser und ganz zufällig lagen die auch noch zu Hause rum.  Kanna uch sein das ich damals die 16-Specihenversion weggegeben habe und die 12er behalten habe. Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. 

Den geilsten Sound was Freiläufe angeht hat definitiv Chris King. Dagegen sind selbst die alten Hügis Kindergeburtstag. Die Campas aus der Generation gehen eigentlich shcon. Ach ja, White sidn auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## drivingghost (29. März 2005)

Uaah, jetzt fang hier nicht mit Retrofachgesprächen an, da kuck ich nur doof. Ich kenne SPV und PPD. 
Nuja, auf jeden Fall habe ich den Rennradler gefragt ob denn sein Freilauf hinüber sei so wie der schreit, er sagte das sei normal bei alten Campas. 
Sein Rad war 12 Jahre alt...


----------



## manic (30. März 2005)

*grins* Das ist so ein reflex. Aber hat nicht mal was mit Classic zu tun. Die Chris King Naben habe ich zum ersten mal in Berlin bei der WM gehört und bei dne Teilen brauchst Du definitiv keine Kingel mehr. Der Hammer....


----------



## sharky (30. März 2005)

so, endlich feierabend!! 

@manic
das bike sieht jetzt ja richtig geil aus 

@ramin
nein, kein 30er, aber dafür war es ja auch keine flachetappe


----------



## drivingghost (31. März 2005)

Hügelig oder nicht, ein 30er muss schon bei rausspringen, wir sind hier doch nicht bei den Rentnern. 
Obwohl, 
ok Fisch, du bist alt, Du darfst auch einen 28er oder 29er fahren. Höhöö.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## sharky (31. März 2005)

genau, ich bin alt und du bist jung und deswegen darfst du dir schon mal nen papierhut falten und mir dann beim streichen helfen, du bist da sicher gut drin und wenn net dann zeig ich es dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (31. März 2005)

Papierhuuuuuuut!!!!!! ich hab Dich lieb!


----------



## manic (31. März 2005)

Na Jungens, schön am spielen? 

@sharky: thx!

@ramin: 30er! Den fahr ich nur noch einmal im Jahr, wenn ich ne kurze Flachetappe fahre. 

Ach jka,. falls jemand eines meiner Räder will, darf er ein Angebot machen.  Eins muss gehen, so wie es aussieht.


----------



## sunflower (31. März 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Ach jka,. falls jemand eines meiner Räder will, darf er ein Angebot machen.  Eins muss gehen, so wie es aussieht.


Wilder hemmungsloser Sex?! Ich hab doch kein Geld...


----------



## manic (31. März 2005)

Ich auch nicht. Daher muss ja eins gehen. 

Aber auf das NAgebot würde ich aj auch einfach mal so zurückkommen.


----------



## drivingghost (31. März 2005)

Heh Blümchen, wenn Du sonst noch irgend etwas brauchst, frage mal bei mir nach (;
Und manic, ich will das Pace. Ich biete auch wilden hemmungslosen Sex!
Jaschau, Du schaffst es immerhin einen 30er Schnitt zu fahren, Fisch bekommt es nicht gebacken der alte Mann. (ich übrigens auch nicht)


----------



## manic (31. März 2005)

@Rramin: Na schau me rmal. Aber eigentlich kann ich das Pace nicht hergeben. Ist ja mein einziges SSp. Aber falls Du eins brauchst, kann ich Dir eins vermitteln. Ich weiss, wo eins auf einen Käufer wartet.


----------



## drivingghost (31. März 2005)

Nödu, lass mal. Zum einen habe ich eh noch dicke Schulden bei einem Forumsmitglied, zum anderen brauche ich einen neuen Freeriderahmen, mein Canyon hat einen Riss im Oberrohr. Bin somit für längere Zeit finanziell ausgebucht.
Und dann stehe ich nicht wirklich auf Singlespeed, mir gefällt halt das Pace und nicht die Eingangschaltung daran.


----------



## manic (31. März 2005)

Das hat nene Riss deiN Canyon? Geht da wenigstens noch was mit Garantie oder Gewährleistung? Ist ja übel.....

Das mit dem Pace war auch nicht soo ernst gemeint. Ich finds auch zu geil, um es herzugeben und wüprde es im Fall der Fälle auch als Schalter fahren: Wozu gibts die auswechselbaren Ausfallenden. 

Ich verkauf wahrscheinlich ertsmal auch nur ein paar Brocken und schau dann ob das finanziell hinahut und behalte dann mal ganz unauffällig das neue mit dazu.  Schließlich ko mmt der Carbo-Prototyp von Carbonframes jetzt endgültig an die Wand.


----------



## drivingghost (31. März 2005)

Mit Garantie ist da nichts, war ja von dem Crash mit dox. Habe gestern mal an der Beule im Oberrohr rumgepult und dann den Riß entdeckt. 
Meine Freude ist grenzenlos.


----------



## manic (31. März 2005)

SHIT! Und mit ner VErsicherung ist in so nem Fall auch nichts zu machen. Sehr ärgerlich.

Aber bei so ner Dose kannman ja schweissen. Mehr als noch mal reissen, kann es ja nicht. Auf jeden Fall ne MArkierung hinmachen,. um zu sehen, wie sich das Ding verhält.- Und vielleicht keine 3m-Drops mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (31. März 2005)

Ja, hast Recht. Die kleinen Sachen lasse ich jetzt aus, unter 5m wird nichts mehr gedroppt.
Aber markiert wird und dann penibelst darauf geachtet wie sich der Riss verhält. Und ansonsten nehm ich das Rad zum GA fahren.


----------



## manic (31. März 2005)

Ebend. Und wenn Du nen wirklich guten Schweisser suchst, der sich das vielleicht mal anschauen kann, dann wende dich mal an die SChlosserei vom Doktors Willi in Bachenau. Der MAnn genießt einen legendären Ruf und ist auch bei der Audi oder so der MAnn für die absoluten Spezialsachen.


----------



## drivingghost (1. April 2005)

Sonnenschein und ich darf nicht biken. 
Zum Heulen ist das.


----------



## manic (1. April 2005)

So leid mir das tut: ich setzte mich jetzt auf meiN bike und fahre nach HAuse.


----------



## sharky (1. April 2005)

was ist denn hier los 

der thread entwickelt sich ja zum reinsten online-strich, alle bieten sie ihre fleischlichen dienste an  






ne, ne, ne! isch kann des net guuudheisse 


also pit, von mir gibts keinen sex, aber ich kann dir geld geben   
das ritchey würde mir gefallen 



achja, wonnie, falschfahrer, ramin & dox: denkt ihr ich bin auf der brotsuppe dahergeschwommen oder was?
eure mails liefen leider völlig ins leere  

denke jeder der letztes jahr den 1. april hier mitgemacht hat, ist mittlerweile sensibilisiert!!


----------



## drivingghost (1. April 2005)

Das sagen sie alle, höhö.


----------



## sunflower (2. April 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Das sagen sie alle, höhö.


Was hab ich dir gesagt?! Unser Big boss von Bosch ist doch der absolute Überchecker...


----------



## manic (2. April 2005)

@sharky: Das Ritchey ist absolut unverkäuflich. geh Dir selber eins suchen. Sind gar nicht teuer. Das Rad hat so ca. 750 gekostet. 
Aber DU siehst auch: Wenn man was zu bieten hat, gibts auch flaischliche Dienste.  Dabei läuft bei mi sowas doch ins Leere.

@ramin: Was machen die Knochen? Ich hab heute schwere Beine, obwohl ich gestenr doch so gut wie nix gefahrne bin. na ja, nachher mal locker ne Runde ausrollen.

@Blümchen: Wann?


----------



## drivingghost (2. April 2005)

@Blümchen: Er war halt einfach zu spät dran, wäre er vor 1800 nach Hause gekommen wäre er wohl reingefalen, gell Fisch, wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben.  (;

@Jan: Im Moment sind die Knochen halbwegs schmerzlos, nur mein Linker Oberschenkel ist Großflächig Blaugrün verfärbt seit Donnerstag. Und was mein Knie sagt werde ich sehen wenn ich es mal wieder belaste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (2. April 2005)

qWie war das? lernen durch SChmerzen. Du solltest das abe zu ner netten Story nutzen und jeden Tag eiN bild des Oberschenkels posten. 
Ist spaßig, das Mitleid ist Dir gewiss und man sieht dann jeden Tag ne andere Farbe. 

Aber es hört sich ja so an wals würdest Du langsam wieder auf die BEine kommen. 

Davon abgesehen hier mal der Grund warum ich ausmisten muss:







Ein Traum von 1989!


----------



## sharky (2. April 2005)

@wonnie
ne PM von dir ist in letzter zeit von haus aus verdächtig und wenn du dann auch noch anfälle von nettigkeit bekommst stinkt die sache zum himmel  

@manic
ich wollt dir nur aus deiner lagerplatzkrise helfen, so wirklich wollen tu ich das teil nicht, auch wenn es sehr chic ist  wenn du ein klein in der gewissen ausführung hättest, dann würd ich mirs mit dem fleischlichen nochmal überlegen   

@ramin
good luck morgen beim rennen, wir erwarten einen podiumsplatz 
und warum ist dein oberschenkel nun blaugrün?? 
manic hat schon recht bei dem "lernen durch schmerzen", mir kommt da mal wieder die versuchreihe zw. bart simpson und dem hamster in den sinn


----------



## manic (2. April 2005)

@sharky: Lass mal gut sein. Du weisst doch das ich Klein nicht mag und Alu ja sowieso nicht wirklich meine Sache ist.  Aber wenn ich je eins sehe, gebe ich Dir Bescheid.


----------



## drivingghost (2. April 2005)

Mein Oberschenkel ist buntgefärbt weil ein gewisser Herr B. entschied, als erster einen Abflug in die Pampa zu machen. Da musste ich natürlich lachen da normal immer ich die erste Flugperson bin. Und mein Lachen hat alle bösen Geister gegen mich aufgebracht, keine 20 m weiter ging ich flott über den Lenker. Die Rache der Geister. 
Und als ich da so im Matsch lag  zog Herr B. munter grinsend im Drift an mir vorbei....


----------



## sharky (3. April 2005)

ich kann nur zum wiederholten male feststellen, daß herr b. dir einfach nicht guttut!! du solltest dich endlich von ihm trennen und mit FF trainieren gehen, da kannst du net stürzen und wenn dann weil du zu langsam wirst und seitlich runterkippst  

war eben mitm mischuer "´n bißchen" rennrad fahren, frag ihn heut mal, wie es ihm geht


----------



## drivingghost (3. April 2005)

Ich will Doch "schnell" trainieren und nicht "langsam". Und irgendwie macht es ja auch Spaß mit Herrn B. dürch die Wäder zu pflocken, da lernt man immer wieder neue Stellen kennen wo man sich in die Pampa hauen kann. 
Und bald hat FF ja sein neues bike, dann wird er uns sicher allen davonziehen. Liegt sicher alles nur am alten CanAm. Oder eben diese Theorie mit dem Massenträgheitsgesetz...
Ich wusste gar nicht dass mischuer ein Rennrad hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (4. April 2005)

Jetzt geht er wieder los, der Ernst des Lebens. 
Muss zur Arbeit, Lärm, Hitze, ...
Keine Lust.


----------



## manic (4. April 2005)

Armes HAscherl. Ich muss heute auch mal wieder richtig ranklotzen. einziger Vorteil: Die WOche über gibt es eh siffwetter.


----------



## sharky (4. April 2005)

sooooooooooooo, hab heut die vielleicht letzte möglichkeit zum training in der woche genutzt. nur bis mosbach gekommen, hin und zurück 40km, aber dafür 1000hm   
hätte nie gedacht daß man an den hängen vom neckartal so ordentlich HM sammeln kann 

euch ne schöne woche 

@ramin
hat das mit dem rahmen geklappt? mischuer hat noch ein rennrad, so ein antikes koga miata das er aber grad beim E vertickt, wobei ich an seiner stelle es lieber behalten hätte, viel bekommt er dafür eh nicht


----------



## drivingghost (5. April 2005)

Jepp, den Rahmen habe ich abgeholt. 
Von mir aus kann es ruhig Mistwetter geben diese Woche, habe mein bike zu Hause gelassen und werde bis Freitag KEINEN Sport machen, so schwer es auch fällt.


----------



## manic (5. April 2005)

Was? keinen Sport bsi Freitag? na deinen geschundenen Knochen wird as auf jeden Fall gut tun? Rahmen abgeholt???? 

Na ja, bei mir war es gestern Abend nur ne ganz schnelle Runde von ner STunde. Aber Spaß hat es gemacht.


----------



## drivingghost (5. April 2005)

Ja schön, erzählt mir nur, wie toll das Radfahren ist. Schweine!
Als wäre ich nicht schon genug gestraft.

Ist ein alter Focusrahmen, bau ich vielleicht mit müllparts auf. Dann können wir im Sommer, wenn es uns zu heiß wird, einen Neckarjumpcontest veranstalten. 
War übrigens die Idee vom Fisch, der hat nur Mist im Kopf.


----------



## manic (5. April 2005)

Na ja, DAS ist wirklich nichts neues. Aber jump-Contest dann bitte doch in den See. Wird dieses JAhr übrigens einer bei den kaputten Kollegen in Zürich sein: Das wird ein heidenspaß.


----------



## drivingghost (5. April 2005)

Hier gibt es keine gescheiten Seen. 
Und was ist in Zürich? Ich kenne da nur zwei schnieke Mädels und die Streetparade. 

Den Dockter habe ich heute Nacht mal angemailt, hoffe er antwortet so dass ich mich freue. 

Muss zur Arbeit. Mööö

-R


----------



## manic (5. April 2005)

LAso in Zürich hängebn halt ein paar der Verrückten aus dem SSp-Forum rum und irgendwann dieses Jahr ist wohl ein Lake-Jump-Context geplant. Wahrscheinlich muss ich da hin und mal schauen,w a sman alles für nen Blödsinn anstellen kann.  Zürich an sich ist ja immer eine reise wert.


----------



## sharky (5. April 2005)

@manic
entweder du hast extreme wurstfinger oder das HALBWEGS verständliche tippen auch in vielen berufsjahren noch net gelernt 

@ramin
was heißt da zu heiß? rennradeln macht bei 35° erst richtig spaß (ein gutes netz von camelbak auftankstationen vorausgesetzt) und im wald isses ja erträglich. ich mach mir langsam ernsthafte sorgen, du willst bis freitag keinen sport machen und im sommer in tümpel hüpfen... nenene! so wird das nix mitm treppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (6. April 2005)

Tja, ich finde 15 Grad perfekt, ab etwas über 20 Grad wird es mir zu heiß.

Etwas Erholung wird meinem Körper wohl auch mal nicht schaden, und so ist auch die Chance größer dass meine Beine bald mal wieder normal aussehen und nicht wie ein Schlachtfeld. Die wurden die letzte Zeit ziemlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. 

Und die Sache mit dem Tümpel, würdest Du mir nicht solche Fusseln in den Kopf setzen dann käme ich da nie von alleine drauf. Also Klappe halten mein Freund und beim Aufbau helfen. Hehe. 
Gute Nacht
r


----------



## manic (6. April 2005)

@sharky: Das wir ja vollkommen überschätzt mit der Tipperei. 

Also ich persönlich mag so 25-28 Grad beiM rennradfahren: Drüber wird es mir dann derzeit doch ein wneig zu warm. Früher konnte es mir allerdings auf dem Rad nicht heiss genug sein. Aber ich hab dann ein Problem die nötige Flpüssigkeit aufzunehmen und zu verarbeiten.


----------



## drivingghost (6. April 2005)

Vor allem das Aufnehmen. Ich vergesse liebend gerne, etwas zu trinken. Aber lieber so als wenn man etwas trinken will und nichts hat.

@Fisch: warum denn Camelbakauffüllstationen? Der Trend geht ganz klar zu Anhänger mit Wasserkanister, dann ein  langer Schlauch mit Camelbakmundstück zum Fahrer vor und ohne Probleme kann man seine 420km Trainingsrunde fahren, auch bei 43°C


----------



## manic (6. April 2005)

Nö, trinken tue ichs chon regelmäßig, wobei bei mir Camelbak auf dem RR nicht in die tüte kommt. Da bin ich ein Trinkflaschen.Mensch. habe einfach nicht gerne was auf dem Rücken.


----------



## drivingghost (6. April 2005)

Tja, wie gesagt. Hänger hinten dran, Kanister drauf. Dann hast du auch nicht das Styleproblem mit dem Camelbak.


----------



## Widu (6. April 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wie gesagt. Hänger hinten dran, Kanister drauf. Dann hast du auch nicht das Styleproblem mit dem Camelbak.



Jetzt bei Lidl, ist sehr schick und mit nem Kanister bestimmt eine Erfahrung.


----------



## sharky (6. April 2005)

@widu
das ding ist ja klasse, den hänger kann man ja sogar beim MTB nutzen, hat immerhin ne pannensichere (vollgummi?)bereifung    zeigst uns dein teil dann beim 12h rennen?  

@ramin also 20° ist das minimum ab dem es spaß macht, heut warens 15° und da wird es auf den abfahrten schon recht frisch wenn man vorher ordentlich geschwitzt hat 

@manic
war ja klar daß du keinen camel aufm RR nimmst, wäre stilbruch, stimmts


----------



## manic (6. April 2005)

@sharky: Das ist es ganz und gar nicht. Ich fahre nur nicht gerne mit Rucksack. Am MTB Mache ich das nur, weil man einfach eh ein bisschen Werkezug dabei hat, das Mundstück im Gegensatz zu Flaschen weniger dreckig wird und man so eiN Camelbag auch nicht so leicht verliert beim Fahren.


----------



## drivingghost (7. April 2005)

Ja spitze, fürs Rennrad nimmt man das Ding als Hänger, geht es in den Wald dann verlässt man sich entweder auf die Pannensicheren Reifen oder nutzt das Teil als Camelbak, das ist ja die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Muss ich haben, danke widu, ich wäre froh, wenn ich so widu (na, bin ich nicht gut?) immer die aktuellsten Trends wüsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (7. April 2005)

Bin halt aufmerksam. 

Beim 12h Rennen werde ich das Ding wohl nicht anbauen. Für so ne läppische Runde langt eine Flasche. 

(Ja, so gut wi(e) Du, möchte ich auch mal sein.)


----------



## sharky (7. April 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Für so ne läppische Runde langt eine Flasche.


dumm daß du wohl die strecke kennen wirst, sonst hätten wir einfach die wegweiser umgestellt, dann hätten wir ja gesehen, wie lang die flasche reicht  


ach leutz, wohnung einrichten is ja sooooooooooo nervig!!


----------



## drivingghost (8. April 2005)

Heul nicht rum, sag uns lieber wann die Einweihungsfeier stattfindet damit wir alles einsauen können. 

Und wer hat sich den Mist mit dem Wetter ausgedacht? 4 Tage perfektes Wetter, ich darf nicht radeln, jetzt darf ich wieder, es wird kalt, regnet und stürmt. 
Mist!


----------



## sharky (8. April 2005)

seltsam, feiern wollen sie alle, aber schaffen will keiner
ich mach das so: ich mach ne stempeluhr hin und pro arbeitsstunde erhält jeder helfer ne viertel stunde auf sein party-konto. bei 8h arbeiten darfst du also zwei stunden zum feiern kommen 
denke das ist nur gerecht, ihr tut das schließlich für mich 

und heul du lieber net rum, du fährst sonst auch bei jedem wetter


----------



## Widu (8. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> dumm daß du wohl die strecke kennen wirst, sonst hätten wir einfach die wegweiser umgestellt, dann hätten wir ja gesehen, wie lang die flasche reicht
> 
> 
> ach leutz, wohnung einrichten is ja sooooooooooo nervig!!



Irgendeinen Vorteil muss es ja haben, in "badisch Sibirien" zu wohnen und die Veranstalter zu kennen.


----------



## sharky (9. April 2005)

badisch sibirien? das war bei mir immer walldürn, aber bei euch dürfte es nicht viel wärmer sein 
heißt ja schließlich auch kü(h)lsheim   (bemerkt ihr das wortspiel  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (9. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> heißt ja schließlich auch kü(h)lsheim   (bemerkt ihr das wortspiel  )


Du bist ja ein wahrer Wortkünstler... 
Versuchste grad verzweifelt, dem Ramin nachzueifern?!


----------



## sharky (9. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Versuchste grad verzweifelt, dem Ramin nachzueifern?!


 lieber nicht, sonst muß ich am ende auch noch mit dem biken pausieren weil ich meinen kumpels ins bike knalle und das knie weh tut 

ist jemand beim MA am 24. april in sulzbach / main dabei??


----------



## sunflower (9. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> lieber nicht, sonst muß ich am ende auch noch mit dem biken pausieren weil ich meinen kumpels ins bike knalle und das knie weh tut


Nicht witzig!  Oder was ist bitte daran komisch, wenn anderen die Knochen wehtun? Und als ob du der absolute Held auf dem Bike wärst...


----------



## sharky (9. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht witzig!  Oder was ist bitte daran komisch, wenn anderen die Knochen wehtun? Und als ob du der absolute Held auf dem Bike wärst...


pass auf wonnie, wenn du ein problem hast (du hast zweifelsohne eines und ich weiß auch was es ist)  dann sag es und scheiß hier nicht permanent dumm rum auf alles was ich schreibe. es ist mehr als unangebracht und zeugt weder von viel intelligenz noch von größe!
wenn dir hier also was nicht in den kram passt dann diskutier das aus aber komm nicht ständig mit so saudummen postings auf alles was ich schreibe!
fass dir erst mal an die eigene nase bevor du andere angreifst!
ich hab dein permanentes rumgezicke hier echt satt, es zwingt dich keiner, hier zu schreiben, und ich denk wir können gut auf diese dummen kommentare und anfeindungen von dir verzichten


----------



## drivingghost (10. April 2005)

Locker bleiben. Ich verstehe den Humor vom Fisch, wobei ich sagen muss: DOX IST MIR REINGEFAHREN!! Und es ist immer der Schuld, der auffährt. Also bin ich von jeglicher Schuld befreit. 
und Fisch, Blümchens postings beinhalten auch einen gewissen Humor, eben einen Anderen als Deinen. Und da wir uns hier doch eh alle am laufenden Band gegenseitig verarschen hat hier wohl jeder post seine Berechtigung.

Und nun seid froh, tanzt umher und überweist mir jeweils 100 Euro auf mein Konto. 

Sach mal Fisch, hast Du unsere Gehäuse eigentlich schon bekommen, liegen sie noch in Deiner alten Firma oder müssen sie gar erst noch gedreht werden?

Ach übrigens, wir sind alle in einem Team, da darf es keinen Streit geben, das zieht nur runter.    
Gruß,
Ramin


----------



## sharky (10. April 2005)

@ramin
sag das nicht mir, sag das madame. ich fang nicht alle nase lang an, gift zu sprühen und zu sticheln   


wegen den gehäusen bin ich dran, die jungs sind scheinbar kräftig am drehen, ist wohl net ganz so einfach die konstruktion. aber ich bin wie gesagt dran. also keine sorge, die teile kommen  ...hoff ich 

die 100 würd ich dir in form völliger entblösung von mischuer gern überreichen, der kommt nachher, dann nageln wir alle zusammen den steuersatz in FFs stahlschleuder und radeln dann fröhlich durch die wälder. da wäre ein kleiner ausflug über n´gerach durchaus drin  sofern der herr daheim weilt!


----------



## sunflower (10. April 2005)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, von der kleinen dummen Blume in die Runde! Ja, ich hab ganz gewaltige Probleme! Große haarige Kerle haben mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben (*zuck*) und ich habe mein Glück im Alkohol gesucht! Und im Biken. Meine lieben Kollegen wollen mich schon zur Suchtberatung schicken... Aber wo soll ich das noch alles unterkriegen? Muss ja noch zu den AA und zum Psychodok auf die Couch. Weil wie unser Füschi ganz treffsicher erkannt hat, ich hab jeeeeeeeede Menge Probleme. Mein Arzt meint zwar, mit mir sei alles in Ordnung. Aber ich sag ihm immer, wenn der Boss von Bosch schon meint, ich hätte Probleme und sogar weiß, was es ist, müsste ein Mann vom Fach doch auch was finden. Aber so sehr er sich bemüht, er sagt, ich sei gesund...  

Im Ernst: ich weiß einfach nicht, was daran lusitg sein soll, wenn jemand andres Schmerzen im Knie hat. Mach dich lustig über was du willst. Aber das ist einfach niveaulos... Meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## drivingghost (10. April 2005)

So, Wochenende vorbei. Mein Rahmen weilt wieder unter den Lebenden, meinem Knie geht es etwas besser, kann aber auch daran liegen dass es nonstop bandagiert ist. 
Werde kommende Woche mal zum doc gehen und hoffen dass er mich an Leben lässt.
Euch allen einen schönen Wochenanfang. 
Viele Grüße,
Goldlocke


----------



## sharky (11. April 2005)

@ wonnie
versteh es oder nicht, ramin versteht wie ich es mein und weiß daß ich mich net lustig über ihn mache sondern momentan ernsthaft besorgt bin, wenn er sogar (more or less) freiwillig pausiert  

@ sonnengott
was heisst denn dein rahmen weilt wieder unter den lebenden??  wer hat ihn dir denn gerichtet? da kann man nur hoffen daß es bei dir ähnlich problemlos über die bühne geht! 


p.s.
möbel kaufen nervt, ich bin bald soweit, daß ich mir wegwerfmöbel von ikea hol und mich alle zwei jahre neu einrichte  :kotz:


----------



## sunflower (11. April 2005)

Mein lieber Fisch!
Wo ist also das Problem? Vielleicht doch besser erstmal durchatmen und dann unerlaubt tiefschlagen, oder?
Ich fand den Spruch geschmacklos, da fehlt mir einfach dein Humor. Denn ich find die Knieprobleme NICHT spaßig! Aber letzten Endes meinen wir doch das Gleiche... Hoffen wir das Beste für unseren Sonnengott! Denn wir brauchen ihn schließlich in Külsheim. Bzw ihr... 

@ Ramin
Gute Besserung!!! *daumendrück*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (12. April 2005)

Da mir unser manic den Tip mit dem Dockter gegeben hat habe ich es einfach mal versucht und den Rahmen vorbeigebracht. Dockter hat mir auf den Riss eine feine Schweißnaht gesetzt, hat sie verschliffen, ich habe schwarze Farbe draufgeklatscht, fertig. Übrig ist eine Beule im Oberrohr, die mir jetzt piepegal ist. Da male ich einen smiley drauf, die kann ich ja so toll leiden. 
Auf jeden Fall bin ich glücklich, muss ich mir ja keinen neuen Rahmen für teures Geld kaufen.
Perfektes wetter hier, warme 15 Grad und Sonnenschein. Ich sitze hier und habe, oha, wie kommt das denn da rein?, ein Fahrrad im Kofferraum. Na da kann ich es aber nicht lassen. Werde es später dann wohl mal kurz bewegen, bevor es anfängt zu meckern. Hihi. 
Ich mach auch nicht lang, versprochen.



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffen wir das Beste für unseren Sonnengott! Denn wir brauchen ihn schließlich in Külsheim. Bzw ihr...



Ist da jemandem wieder eingefallen dass ich mich bereit erklärt habe, den weiblichen Fahrern eine Massage zu verpassen? 




			
				blümchen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ramin
> Gute Besserung!!! *daumendrück*


Danke, bin bestimmt bald wieder fit.


----------



## sunflower (12. April 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da jemandem wieder eingefallen dass ich mich bereit erklärt habe, den weiblichen Fahrern eine Massage zu verpassen?


An ein derartig lautendes Angebot kann ich mich nicht erinnern (übrigens toooootal uneigennützig, was?!)...   Und deswegen hab ich mich ja auch korrigiert, daß IHR nunmal DICH braucht (ist da überhaupt noch Deutsch???  Klingt seltsam... Gleich mal vorbeugend: Fisch, spar dir die Puste. Ich weiß, daß ich dumm bin... Danke!  )... Damit ihr auch euer Team vollkriegt. Außerdem wird's am Ende vielleicht noch ohne dich langweilig, wenn wohl sogar schon der manic passen muss...  Mindestens EINEN Dummschwätzer brauchen wir schließlcih schon...


----------



## sharky (12. April 2005)

ach du warst beim dr. dockter!  jo, auch ne möglichkeit, dürfte zwar einer der ersten rahmen gewesen sein die der je geschweißt hat, aber mit alu kennt er sich ja aus. 
ich meine, wir hätten auch ein pflaster draufkleben können und warten bis es heilt


----------



## drivingghost (12. April 2005)

Die Idee mit dem Pflaster, warum hast Du die nicht früher gehabt. Ich hätte mir den weiten Weg sparen können.

Ich habe konditionell schon gewaltig abgebaut. Ich muss nur eine Steigung sehen und mein Puls schnellt in die Höhe. Wenn jetzt also manche hier Ihre Chance wittern und mich in Grund und Boden fahren wollen, Samstag hab ich Zeit. Oh, was sag ich da, in Grund und Boden, das schaffe ich doch immer wieder ganz alleine. Dann eben wenn mir jemand davonfahren will...


----------



## sharky (12. April 2005)

auja auja auja!! ramin davonfahren  klingt fast zu gut um wahr zu sein, ich denk ich nutz die chance  
wobei, ich kann samstag nur vormittag, mittags muß ich vorschlafen für das sehr stressige abendprogramm
wird eh ein leberwurstwochenende. da ist mir meine leber wieder wurst!  
freitag geburtstag, samstag rittermahl, sonntag früh brunch... meine leber ächzt jetzt schon 
aber nur die harten kommen in den garten


----------



## sunflower (12. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> auja auja auja!! ramin davonfahren  klingt fast zu gut um wahr zu sein, ich denk ich nutz die chance
> wobei, ich kann samstag nur vormittag, mittags muß ich vorschlafen für das sehr stressige abendprogramm
> wird eh ein leberwurstwochenende. da ist mir meine leber wieder wurst!
> freitag geburtstag, samstag rittermahl, sonntag früh brunch... meine leber ächzt jetzt schon
> aber nur die harten kommen in den garten


Wenn du soviel säufst und frisst, schafft dich der Ramin sogar noch im angeschlagenen Zustand... Du solltest deinen Plan noch optimieren... 

Sorry, aber das musste sein! ist doch nur Spaaaaaaaaaaß! Wir haben uns doch alles lieb!


----------



## drivingghost (12. April 2005)

Ui Fisch, so wird das aber nichts mit Zieleinläufen im ersten Drittel. Du musst Deinen Trainingsplan wohl etwas umstellen.


----------



## sharky (13. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du soviel säufst und frisst, schafft dich der Ramin sogar noch im angeschlagenen Zustand... Du solltest deinen Plan noch optimieren...


 weißt du das du mich mal kannst....? 
am besten du sparst dir deine kommentare einfach!


@ramin
ich kann doch net riskieren daß ich dir eines tages doch noch davonfahre, das an weihnachten und die tour wo sie nen baum gebaut haben sollte doch genug sein 
net daß ich dich in ne sinnkrise stürze oder so 

achja, ich hab noch ne idee wieso du dir die haare gefärbt hast: 
du bist so oft hingefallen und dabei oft genug auf den kopf daß du ab und zu nimmer so recht weißt, was du machst


----------



## sunflower (13. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> weißt du das du mich mal kannst....?


Ähm... Knutschen? Knuddeln? Gern haben?! 

Und was mir da noch einfällt: Nur getroffene Hunde bellen, gell?! 
Man, du solltest echt mal lernen, Spaß zu verstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (13. April 2005)

Abend zusammen,
war heute beim doc, habe mir meine Strahlendosis für die nächsten paar Jahre abgeholt. Feststellen konnte er nichts, er tippt auf Überlastung der Bänder im linken Knie und die Kniescheibe Rechts ist schön geprellt. Dann hat er in seier Schublade rumgekramt der liebe Doktor, holt ein Bolzenschussgerät heraus, setzt es mir mit den Worden auf die Stirn: Geht nicht anders!
Hui, ich wusste gar nicht wie schnell ich rennen kann....
Habe jetzt eine Sportbandage und ein neues Medikament. Wenn ich in vier Wochen immer noch heulen muss beim biken dann, Achtung, seine Worte:
Soll ich wiederkommen und mich bei ihm beschweren. 
Fand ich lustig. 
Ich hoffe nur dass ich keinen Grund habe mich bei ihm beschweren zu müssen.

Und wenn Du mir eines Tages noch davonfährst, dann suche ich mir einfach Rennen aus, bei denen Du nicht an den Start gehst. Hähäbätsch


----------



## sharky (14. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm... Knutschen? Knuddeln? Gern haben?!



du entschuldigst wenn ich ein gewisses mißtrauen hege ob der plötzlichen meinungsänderung? 


@ramin
dann wünsch ich dir mal gute besserung! hoffen wir mal daß du bald wieder fit bist, den ersten MA des jahres müssen wir ja schon ohne dich fahren  
aber ich hab nen vorschlag: wenn du mir brav beim renovieren hilfst und ich die handwerker spare, fahren wir vielleicht doch bald im partnerlook


----------



## sunflower (14. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> du entschuldigst wenn ich ein gewisses mißtrauen hege ob der plötzlichen meinungsänderung?


Unterstell mir halt nicht immer gleich böse Sachen! Ganz einfach... 
Weil das alles ein Scherz war. Nur leider erkennst du den nicht mal, wenn er dir gegen's Bein fährt, laut schreit und wild mit den Händen fuchtelt! Denn ich habe ihn EXTRA für dich als solchen gekennzeichten. Siehste! Soooooooooo lieb bin ich zu dir! 
Ich muss dich dann auch noch zitieren: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## drivingghost (14. April 2005)

Dann halten uns alle für Zwillinge, ist das nicht ulkig?

Du weisst ja dass ich freie Zeit ohne Ende habe. Zum Glück wohne ich unter der Woche nicht in Esslingen, arbeite dort, habe keinen Trainingsplan, muss nicht jedes Wochenende zwei mal zur Schule. Denn wenn es so wäre dann könnte ich sicher nicht zwei oder drei mal die Woche abends bei Dir vorbeischauen und helfen zu renovieren. 
Und übrigens, ich habe noch nie tapeziert oder innen gemalert. Wenn du mit Holz vertäfeln willst, dann käme ich schon eher in Frage.  

Oder Du renovierst einfach nicht. Das spart viel Arbeit und Geld das man in sinnvolle Dinge investieren könnte


----------



## sharky (16. April 2005)

@ramin 
  ich hatte ja jetzt erwartet daß du sagst, du nimmst dir urlaub  







passt schon, darfst dann eben auch net zum feiern kommen  
kriegen das schon hin, keine sorge, holz ist nicht, das ist ja noch teurer


----------



## drivingghost (17. April 2005)

HA, wenn ich zum Feiern kommen würde dann würdest DU mir eh gleich ein ganzes Bier in die Hand drücken und versuchen mich damit abzufüllen. 
Deine Tricks kenne ich. 
Urlaub? Da habe ich viel zu wenig von...



Gerissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (18. April 2005)

ääääääääääääää, ramin, ist das neu oder war das schon?
willst du unshier mal wieder durch die blume sagen, daß du mal wieder hingefallen bist? 
die schrammen auf dem helm sehen irgendwie nach asphaltspuren aus, im wald (außer auf schotter) bekommt man sowas net


----------



## drivingghost (18. April 2005)

Ist neu. 4 x Fahrrad ohne Bodenkontakt war einfach zu viel. Und ich merke mir ab jetzt: Wenn einem andere etwas vormachen und es einfach aussieht dann heisst das nicht, dass ich das auch kann....
Nein, war kein Asphalt, war normaler Erdboden. 

Ach ja, ich hätte hier einen fast ungetragenen schönen schwarz-gelben Helm zu verkaufen. Wer Interesse hat bitte PM. Preis ist Verhandlungssache (;

Allen einen schönen Wochenanfang. 

Gruß,
Ramin


----------



## manic (18. April 2005)

Moin zusammen: Alles kalr?

@Ramin: Du kriegst das radeln jetzt echt verboten. *kopfschuettel*

P.S.: ICh gebe meiN Fuchs udn meiN Barracuda her. Also falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach Bescheid geben.


----------



## sunflower (18. April 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: ICh gebe meiN Fuchs udn meiN Barracuda her. Also falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach Bescheid geben.


Das Barracuda bitte! Gechenkt!!! 
Was ist bitte passiert, daß du dein Fuchs hergibst?! 

Eins muss ich ja loswerden: ich muss meine Meinung über kleine DDD-Kiddies revidieren. Am Samstag wurde mein Weltbild zerstört! Die Herren wollten nach der Tour noch ein bißchen spielen gehen. Und da waren 2 Kiddies. Und die waren NETT!!! Sie haben gesprochen! Ich ganzen Sätzen!!! Und sie haben mich gesiezt!!! 
Okay, letzteres liegt wohl einfach an meinem betagten Alter, den Falten und den grauen Haaren... Aber trotzdem... In manchen Familien scheint die Erziehung doch noch zu funktionieren...


----------



## manic (18. April 2005)

Das macht mir aber Hoffnung, wenn die Sackhosenteräger inzwischen ganze Sätze sprechen können.

Warum ich die Bikes hergebe? Weil ich zu viele habe und man sich einfach nicht zu sehr an weltlichen Tand binden sollte. Außerdem fahr eich eh nur meine Stahlöschlampen und nur zum rumstehen finde ich räder zu schade.


----------



## ND! (18. April 2005)

@blümchen
bin auch immer noch ganz irritiert, dass mich dieser stöpsel mit SIE angesprochen hat   
das macht mich gleich soooo alt ...

und sie haben unsere kampfspuren zu schätzen gewusst (nein ramin, ich mein den dreck und schlamm   )

@ramin
hast dir ja aber wenigstens ne stelle ohne bäume zum stürzen ausgesucht. da hätts noch wesentlich interessantere ecken gegeben. ich denk da nur an den letzten bergab-trail. da bin ich immer froh, wenn ich durch die beiden engen bäume mit dem lenker durchkomm 
von 50 auf 0 unter 1s macht mehr als nur den helm kaputt  

aber der erste double war wirklich fies ... als der noch länger war, ging der wesentlich besser ...

aber lustig wars allemal !!!


----------



## sharky (18. April 2005)

tell me why i don´t like mondays... :kotz:


@manic
das mit dem radfahrverbot für unseren quack dürfte wohl seine letzte rettung sein  

@blümchen & hawkwins
also ich würd mir ja an eurer stelle gedanken machen über mein aussehen 
oder habt ihr die beiden einzigen sackhosenträger mit erziehung gefunden  
dann solltet ihr das schnell hier publik machen, daß ihr ne neue gattung entdeckt habt


----------



## sunflower (18. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @blümchen & hawkwins
> also ich würd mir ja an eurer stelle gedanken machen über mein aussehen


Du siehst das falsch. Denn Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt!  Aber wie meinst du das jetzt? Wir zwei sollen uns Gedanken über DEIN Aussehen machen?  
Dann sei froh, daß du ihnen nicht über den Weg gerollt bist. Sonst hätten die (gut erzogen wie die Zwei waren) nen Rollstuhl besorgt und hätten dich im besten Pflegeheim am Platze abgegeben...  

Nee, im Ernst! Ich war begeistert von den beiden...


----------



## sharky (18. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sei froh, daß du ihnen nicht über den Weg gerollt bist. Sonst hätten die (gut erzogen wie die Zwei waren) nen Rollstuhl besorgt und hätten dich im besten Pflegeheim am Platze abgegeben...


 ja geil, ich wollt schon immer meinen eigenen zivi


----------



## sunflower (18. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ja geil, ich wollt schon immer meinen eigenen zivi


Ja siehste! Da hätte wir sogar dich noch glücklich gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (18. April 2005)

ICH HASSE FAHRRÄDER! ICH HASSE SCHEIBENBREMSEN! ICH HASSE RUMSCHRAUBEN AN DEN HOBELN!


Aber auch wirklich nie funktioniert was einfach so, wie es soll.


----------



## drivingghost (19. April 2005)

@manic: Pah, vergiss es, mir verbietet keiner das biken. Da muss man mir schon ins Knie schießen. 
Und bist Du krank? Willst bikes loswerden, ärgerst Dich dass Du schrauben musst, ...
Ist Dir etwas auf den Kopf gefallen? Hast Du Dir einen unbekannten Virus eingefangen? 
@Andi: Jepp, baumfrei. Die Erinnerungen an meinen letzten Flug gegen einen Baum reichen noch ca 2 Monate. Dann wird es wieder Zeit für einen neuen, der Fisch zeigt mir bestimmt ein paar Schöne von denen ich mir dann den perfekten aussuche. (;
@Fisch: Pah, auch Du verbietest mir das Biken nicht. Kannste knicken, ausserdem habe ich schon wieder eine neue Styroporschale:





und einen neuen Freund der mich nicht auslacht wenn ich mal wieder mit dem Gesicht lande. Es ist Oscar, ich glaube, ich liebe ihn...:


----------



## sharky (19. April 2005)

@manic
ruhig brauner, das bekommen wir schon wieder hin! nur net hudle!

@ramin
ich hab doch nur angst daß dir was böses passiert  aber ein paar nette bäume zeig ich dir dann mal  der helm sieht sehr nach rennrad aus  und wer hat dich auf das trikot portraitiert?  nur in der haarfarbe liegt es etwas daneben


----------



## drivingghost (19. April 2005)

> der helm sieht sehr nach rennrad aus


Der wird mich sicher nicht beißen wenn er auch im Gelände benutzt wird.



> nur in der haarfarbe liegt es etwas daneben


Du hast mich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, kann das sein?

Dauerregen, ist doch zum Heulen.


----------



## sunflower (19. April 2005)

Juhuuuuuuu! Endlich einer mit dem Osar-Trikot! Ich liiiiiiiiiiebe es!!!


----------



## manic (19. April 2005)

@ramin: Nettes Trikot. Das gefällt mir auch. 
Und was di Schrauberei angeht: Das nervt doch am Rad echt, oder? Da passt einfach nix zusammen. GEstern musste ich dann Lernen das es zwei verschiedene Postmount-Standards gibt mit unterschiedlichen Lochabständen. Aber ich dachte mir: ist ja nicht shclimm, hast ja noch Bremsen daliegen und die wollten dann natürlich auch nicht funktionieren und dann wird es irgendwann zu viel. Ich möchte nur EINMAL an ein Rad ranlangen und einfach alles zusammenbauen können und es passt dann. Nur ein einziges mal....


----------



## drivingghost (19. April 2005)

pit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte nur EINMAL an ein Rad ranlangen und einfach alles zusammenbauen können und es passt dann. Nur ein einziges mal....



Wenn Du willst dass alles mal ohne Probleme passt und funktioniert: Verwende doch mal Teile die so maximal drei bis vier Jahre alt sind und nicht nur parts aus den Anfangszeiten des bikesports. Das könnte die Lösung sein... (;

Ich gehe jetzt in den Regen, muss was machen.

Bis dann dann
r


----------



## manic (19. April 2005)

Das ist ja das SCHlimme. Die Sachen aus den Anfagszeiten des Radsports passen meist problemlos.

Aber hier geht es ja um krempel an meinem 4Banger, meinem neuesten Rad mit baujahr 99/00. Und niemals war das Chaos auf dem Bikemerkt größer als zu der ZEit. Wieviel verschiedene Bremsstandards gabs denn in den letzten 5-6 Jahren? Da wird man ja narrisch. Wieviel Innenlager Pseude Standards gibt es derzeit? usw....


----------



## drivingghost (19. April 2005)

Och Jan, Du hast ja keine Ahnung, das heisst 2Danger und nicht 4Banger, pass doch mal bissle auf
*duckundabaufsrad*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (19. April 2005)

Okeee, ich gelobe besserung. Vielleicht kqann ich mir das irgendwann auch mal merken. Aber bei den vielen NAmen, kann man ja nur schusselig werden.


----------



## sharky (19. April 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> GEstern musste ich dann Lernen das es zwei verschiedene Postmount-Standards gibt mit unterschiedlichen Lochabständen. ....


 ja, 68 und 74, wobei 74 etwa seit zwei jahren standard ist. früher gab es auch mal 64, aber das ist schon ne ganze ecke her 

in den letzten 5 jahren gab es eigentlich nur 3 standards die verbeitet waren, IS2000, pm68 und dann eben pm74
und aus 99 ein bike ist schon  da kannst wirklich angehen vor allem wenn du naben nach IS99, ne bremse mit IS2000 und dann ne gabel mit pm68 hast, dann hast du voll verloren  
aber naja, schau mer mal morgen was wir da machen, besorg mal den entlüftungskruscht, dann blasen wir die leitung durch


----------



## manic (19. April 2005)

Ha,, und wenn ich dann noch an so Sachen denke wie Formula oder so, dann wird mir ganz schlecht. Aber egal. Das vorne habe ich inzwischen hinbekommen und man  hat jetzt nen stahlharten Druckpunkt. Also brauchhen wir nicht entlüften. Schräubchen auf, Spritzchen angesetzt und mal DOT4 reingedrückt. Jetzt passt das. Nervt nur noch die verzogene 200er SCheibe. Aber egal. 10% Verlust sind immer. 

An einer meiner GAbeln habe ich auch nen sehr ulkigen Standard. Das sieht aus wie IS200 von der BEfestiugungsart, jedoch mit viel geringerem Lochabstand. Dachte erst an IS99, aber das scheint es auch nicht zu sein. Sachen gibts....

Jetzt sxchau  ich mir mal hinten noch an und dann wird das shcon werden.

P.S.: Unabgemessen würde ich beinahe drauf tippen das das PM64 und POM 68 ist. Die Bremsen sind nämlich alle älter als zwei Jahre. Eher 6 Jahre oder so.


----------



## sharky (19. April 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> An einer meiner GAbeln habe ich auch nen sehr ulkigen Standard. Das sieht aus wie IS200 von der BEfestiugungsart, jedoch mit viel geringerem Lochabstand. Dachte erst an IS99, aber das scheint es auch nicht zu sein. Sachen gibts....


neeee, bei IS99 und IS2000 war der abstand der löcher an der gabel gleich, nur die scheibe wanderte bei IS2000 einige mm näher an den sattel ran, so daß die naben also anderes wurden. das was du hast dürfte dann formula sein


----------



## manic (19. April 2005)

Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Jetzt bremst es aber wieder. 

Ich glaub wir können uns den termin Morgen sparen. Falls Du aber morgen in die eisenbahn kommen würdest, könntest Du mir den Adapterring mitbringen. Die zwei Millimeter brauch ich hinten nämlich shcon. Habe das grade mal mit zwei Unterlegscheiben je Schraube simuliert.


----------



## sharky (20. April 2005)

ich wollt ja nicht kommen da ich noch was machen muß, aber wobei, so auf  oder auch   kann man ja mal reingucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (20. April 2005)

Ebend. Nur nicht rumjammern. Und sehe es doch so: Auf jedne Fall Zeitsparender als an meinem Hobel rumzuschreuben.


----------



## sharky (20. April 2005)

ach, so ein bißchen schrauben hat doch was entspannendes 

ach übrigens, hab ich schon erwähnt daß es tage gibt die einfach zum :kotz: sind und wo man am liebsten permanent  würde weil man sich nur noch  und sich  oder  könnte?
heut war so ein tag, aber zum glück ging es allen so, irgendwie drehte heut jeder in der firma voll am rad


----------



## sunflower (20. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ach übrigens, hab ich schon erwähnt daß es tage gibt die einfach zum :kotz: sind und wo man am liebsten permanent  würde weil man sich nur noch  und sich  oder  könnte?
> heut war so ein tag, aber zum glück ging es allen so, irgendwie drehte heut jeder in der firma voll am rad


Ich glaub, das liegt am Wetter... Bei mir war's heute auch nicht anders. Da siehste mal, ich kann auch lieb. Ich leide mit dir...


----------



## sharky (21. April 2005)

aaah, was ein wetter heute  könnte man glatt zwei drauß machen 
aber leider keine zeit zum biken  


@manic
tratschbase


----------



## manic (21. April 2005)

Egal um was es geht. Ich weiss von nix und war auch nicht dabei.


----------



## sharky (22. April 2005)

ich unterstelle dir hiermit, daß du mit einer uns beiden bekannten, weiblichen person telefoniert oder gemailt oder geSMSt hast und ihr was erzählt hast, das längst nimmer auf dem aktuellen stand ist - stichwort "schreiner" 

@all
morgen


----------



## manic (22. April 2005)

Oh non no no. Daran könnte ich mich jetzt nicht erinnenr und ich wüsste auch nicht in letzter Zeit mit einer der uns bekannten Damen gemailt, gesmst oder telefoniert zu haben. Also das kann ich nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## drivingghost (22. April 2005)

WOOOCHENENDE. Perfektes Wetter, kühle Luft, Sonnenschein, windstill. Werd ich mich gleich mal aufs Rad setzen und etwas strampeln. Während andere in ihren Büros versauern, hehe.


----------



## sunflower (22. April 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> WOOOCHENENDE. Perfektes Wetter, kühle Luft, Sonnenschein, windstill. Werd ich mich gleich mal aufs Rad setzen und etwas strampeln. Während andere in ihren Büros versauern, hehe.


Halt die Klappe!!!


----------



## drivingghost (22. April 2005)

Zick nicht rum, freu Dich lieber für mich dass ich sooooooo tolles Wetter hatte. Sogar der Wind im Neckartal war mein Freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (22. April 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Zick nicht rum, freu Dich lieber für mich dass ich sooooooo tolles Wetter hatte.


Ich bin weiblich! Ich kann nicht anders...  Gendefekt!


----------



## sharky (22. April 2005)

@ramin
komm du mir heim, bürschchen! erst uns zum marathon versetzen weil dein knie ja soooooooooo weh tut, dann mit herrn b. einen fahren und auch noch die frechheit den armen bürobesatzungen was von radeln im sonnenschein vorzuschwärmen 

@manic
claudia??

@wonnie 
als hätten wir alle das nicht längst gewusst


----------



## manic (22. April 2005)

.qramin: Arsch!  Und ich muss mir hier den Urlaub von den Knochen abschuften un habe schonw ieder ein bis zwei TAge Arbeit dabei, wenn ich gehe, umd ann von zu HAsue wieterzumachen. Ich Depp!

@sharky: Neee. Sicher nicht. Ich habe das letzte mal mitihr vor 1 1/2 Wochen oder so insgesamt zwei Zeilen gemailt. 

@Blümchen. endlich mal die Erkenntnis.


----------



## sunflower (22. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @wonnie
> als hätten wir alle das nicht längst gewusst





			
				manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Blümchen. endlich mal die Erkenntnis.


Als ob ich jemals was andres behauptet hätte... 

Was habt ihr zwei eigentlich schon wieder für Problemchen. Könnt ihr das nicht privat regeln? Find das grad ein bißchen albern...


----------



## drivingghost (22. April 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @ramin: Arsch!


 Ha, endlich habe ich Dich. Habe es die ganze Zeit geahnt dass Du tief im Inneren ein ganz fieser Beleidiger bist. Das kann ich nicht dulden. Dein Beitrag wurde soeben dem Administrator gemeldet, ab heute Nacht 0000 ist dein account inaktiv. Hahaaa, nix mehr mit Beleidigungen von unschuldigen usern.


			
				manic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Depp!


 Nuja, diese Selbsterkenntniss zügelt etwas meiner unglaublichen Wut. Ich verzeihe Dir und lege beim Admin ein gutes Wort für Dich ein, vielleicht überdenkt er es nochmal mit der Sperrung.

@Fisch: Nana, so wie mir zu Ohren gekommen ist wirst Du ja nicht mal selbst den Marathon mitfahren. Oder haben meine Quellen die Unwahrheit geflüstert?

Ach übrigens, meine geliebten Superhandschuhe liegen noch bei Dir rum, die mag ich mal wieder, die sind so dünn, gut anliegend, nicht zu warm, einfach perfekt. Ich vermisse sie......


----------



## sharky (22. April 2005)

@ramin
die handschuhe kannst du gern haben, komm doch morgen nach der schule vorbei wenn ich dann vielleicht daheim bin. das mit dem MA mach ich nur aus trauer weil du uns so böse hintergangen hast  kommt auch aufs wetter an, wenn es sonntag wirklich schüttet bleib ich daheim

@wonnie
du bist doch nur neidisch weil du net weißt worum es geht


----------



## drivingghost (22. April 2005)

Wäre klasse wenn ich sie morgen holen könnte. In Gundelsheim oder in Deiner neuen Wohnung?

Wenn es regnet bleibst Du daheim? Hast etwa Angst Du könntest etwa mmmh, schmutzig    werden? Dann musst Du mit dem MTB eben auf die Straße ausweichen, es gibt viele die machen das...


----------



## sharky (23. April 2005)

in g´heim! die neue hab ich ja noch nicht. ich werde biken gehen, kann nicht garantieren daß ich daheim bin aber ich werde sie bereit legen, so daß du sie abholen kannst. lege sie im hof auf die mauer. oder auf mein auto. so irgendwas.

ich hab morgen einfach keinen bock auf ne schlammschlacht, ich mache das aus spaß und ne so fitfuggerig wie du  daher hab ich echt keinen bock bei kalten temperaturen und regen durch die prärie zu eiern!


----------



## sunflower (23. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab morgen einfach keinen bock auf ne schlammschlacht, ich mache das aus spaß und ne so fitfuggerig wie du  daher hab ich echt keinen bock bei kalten temperaturen und regen durch die prärie zu eiern!


Haha... Lasst den Jungen bloß nicht mit Andi fahren...
Und das sind ja ganz neue Töne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (23. April 2005)

warum soll ich nicht mit andi fahren?  

der himmel zieht sich böse zu


----------



## sunflower (23. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> warum soll ich nicht mit andi fahren?


Weil der treffsicher JEDES Schlammloch findet!  Und du willst ja nicht dreckig werden... Hab unseren Quotenossi heute aber würdig vertreten..


----------



## drivingghost (23. April 2005)

Ja, der Himmel sieht nicht schön aus. Aber ist ja irgendwie klar, warum sollte ich mal Glück haben?

Ja Fisch, ich bin fitfu©kerisch, nicht so einer widu (was ist denn mit dem, gibts den noch?) der mal eben eine 150 km Tour fährt. Tz, ich nenne Dich mal wahnsinnig, ok? Das trifft es wohl am ehesten. 150 km. AAAAAH!!! 
Aber darfst ruhig den Rekord halten, ich versuche ihn sicher nicht zu toppen (;
Du Wahnsinnigger! Hihi.


----------



## sharky (23. April 2005)

@ramin
also erzähl mir nix, also ob unser ober fugger es auf sich sitzen lassen würde, daß jemand mehr fährt als er selbst  bin mal gespannt, wann die 200km marke gebrochen wird 

@wonnie
dreckig werden schon aber bitte dann daheim und net 100km weit weg wo man aich noch geld für zahlt


----------



## drivingghost (24. April 2005)

Was erfahre ich da? Ihr seid heute überhaupt gar nicht gefahren?

edit: 







Ob es ihm nicht langsam langweilig wird?


----------



## sharky (24. April 2005)

ich hatte heut das ramin-syndrom und hab deswegen heut morgen auf die tour verzichtet. nachdem das nach nem tag mit bandage besser wurde bin ich heut abend noch etwas gefahren, aber nur ganz gediegen 

den wievielten hat denn herr ramin belegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (25. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @wonnie
> dreckig werden schon aber bitte dann daheim und net 100km weit weg wo man aich noch geld für zahlt


Davon war doch keine Rede. Du hast allgemein gegen Schlamm gequengelt...

Ich hab mich dafür gestern so richtig eingesaut. Und scheee war's! Dafür heute tut mir alles weh. Wobei, das ist nicht richtig. Meine Beine fühlen sich gut, nur in den Armen (?!?) und so tut's weh... *grübel* Was lernen wir daraus? Das Fahren geht halbwegs, nur das mit den Tragepassagen müssen wir noch üben...


----------



## drivingghost (25. April 2005)

Meinst Du das war eine schlaue Idee von Dir, Fisch? Am Tag vor einer geplanten gemeinsamen Tour eine 150km Runde zu fahren? Und langsam hast da sicher auch nicht gemacht, oder?

Ich habe es in meiner Klasse auf Platz 27 geschafft, damit bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## sharky (25. April 2005)

@wonnie
du musst also deinen daumen besser trainieren, damit du gut per anhalter nach hause kommst, wenn du mal liegen bleibst 

@ramin
naja, es waren nur 120km und die bin ich neulich mit mischuer auch gefahren, ok, fast so weit, und tags drauf ne entsprechende tour nachgelegt. war eben ne miese tagesform :-(
aber dafür wars abends bei leichtem regen und angenehmen temperaturen im wald richtig schön zu fahren :daumen


----------



## drivingghost (25. April 2005)

nur 120 km? Schwach, auf die Distanz klick ich ja nicht mal mit beiden Füssen ein, da strampel ich erst mal nur das linke Bein warm (;

Und das ramin-syndrom? Das kann aber viel sein: Baum geknutscht, Hinterrad verloren, über den Lenker, geradeaus durch die Kurve, ... ...
Musst da schon etwas genauer werden. Hehe.


----------



## manic (26. April 2005)

Sodele Kinners, sieid brav, anständig und überhaupt, denn papi verzeiht sich die nächsten zehn Tage in dne Urlaub nach Bella Italia!

Also seid lieb, nicht das mir Klagen kommen.

@sharky: Ich hab es so hingepfuscht. Aber dne Adapter schau ich mir noch an.


----------



## drivingghost (26. April 2005)

Und weil es ohne Dich hier keinen Spass macht werde ich morgen Abend auch verschwinden. Habe gehört am Gardasee soll es lecker Cappuccino geben?!?


----------



## sharky (26. April 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> nur 120 km? Schwach, auf die Distanz klick ich ja nicht mal mit beiden Füssen ein, da strampel ich erst mal nur das linke Bein warm (;


 wäre sonntag nicht der erste mai würde ich glatt eine umgehende demonstration deines könnens einfordern 



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ramin-syndrom? Das kann aber viel sein: Baum geknutscht, Hinterrad verloren, über den Lenker, geradeaus durch die Kurve, ... ...
> Musst da schon etwas genauer werden. Hehe.


 dachte eher an knie-weh 

und was machst du am lago? mir scheint du gehst in letzter zeit sehr oft fremd


----------



## sunflower (26. April 2005)

So Jungs, mal zurück zum Thema:
Was macht eigentlich die Külsheim-Planung? Nachdem unser Schuppentier erst ziemlich gequengelt und gestresst hat, hört man jetzt ja garnix mehr...


----------



## sharky (26. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht eigentlich die Külsheim-Planung? Nachdem unser Schuppentier erst ziemlich gequengelt und gestresst hat, hört man jetzt ja garnix mehr...


 tja, da man hier ja nur angemeckert wird wenn man sich verstärkt drum kümmert mach ich einfach garnix mehr und laß den dingen ihren lauf. so einfach ist das


----------



## sunflower (27. April 2005)

Na gut, ich hab 2 Teams und was hast du?!  Scherz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (27. April 2005)

So, jetzt wirds Zeit. 
Was ich am Gardasee mache? Ich versuche, nicht vom Rad zu fallen und werde ein paar Cappuccino trinken. 
Bis dann dann
Ramin (bald weg)


----------



## sharky (27. April 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, ich hab 2 Teams und was hast du?!  Scherz!


gewinner  


@ramin
pfffffffffffffffff!


----------



## sunflower (28. April 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> gewinner


Wenn's viel bergab geht, könntet ihr bei deiner Hangabtriebskraft glatt ne Chance haben...


----------



## drivingghost (2. Mai 2005)

War hier nix los? Liegen noch alle besoffen in der Ecke?


----------



## sharky (2. Mai 2005)

@ramin
sei dir meines neid bewusst! hab eben deinen bericht gelesen. schöne sache! wusste nicht daß das festival jetzt schon ist. naja, in 4 wochen hab ich vielleicht auch wieder etwas zeit zum biken 
hast du noch nen fahrer fürs 12h rennen? ich nicht, aber herr b. wäre doch wirklich ne lösung?


----------



## sunflower (2. Mai 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ich nicht, aber herr b. wäre doch wirklich ne lösung?


*DAGEGEN!!!*


----------



## drivingghost (2. Mai 2005)

Was ist mit FF? Will der nich?


----------



## sharky (3. Mai 2005)

@wonnie
wenn du nicht brav bist wirst du bei uns zwangsverpflichtet und kannst dich so hinterher net mal über die platzierung beschweren 

@ramin
FF hat was mit uni, mischuer fährt tags drauf in die alpen zum crossen (  ) - aber ich hab ja ggf. nen ersatz gefunden  
wobei herr b. natürlich nach wie vor die erste wahl wäre. kannst ja nach wie vor behaupten es wäre ein 48h rennen und er müsse die ersten 12h fahren 

und was ist das bitte für ne hose die du da anhast? wenn ich nicht wüsste wer das neben dir ist würd ich sagen, es wäre dein neuer freund


----------



## sunflower (3. Mai 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @wonnie
> wenn du nicht brav bist wirst du bei uns zwangsverpflichtet und kannst dich so hinterher net mal über die platzierung beschweren


Ich bin doch immer brav!!!  Außerdem bin ich ja schon verpflichtet... 
Dann macht halt nen 2er oder fahrt zu dritt nen 4er. Kann doch net sein, daß ihr kein Team zusammenkriegt... Ihr seid doch sonst auch immer sooooooooooooooo viele tolle Biker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (3. Mai 2005)

Ja mei, was soll das denn für eine Hose sein? Eine leichte Freizeithose ist das. Und wenn einer von denen mein Freund sein könnte, dann ist es der Kauz der hinten rechts am Tisch sitzt. Der passt von seiner Farblichen Kleiderwahl doch sehr gut zu mir. 
Was muss der FF denn genau machen für seine Uni? Kann er das nicht in den Rennpausen machen wenn die anderen fahren? 
Oder in Gundelsheim gibt es doch noch diese tollen Kamikazefahrer, wir müssen ihnen nur glaubhaft versichern dass sie garantiert nicht schmutzig werden. ...


----------



## sharky (3. Mai 2005)

jetzt, immer ruhig! ich hab meine kollegin heut nochmal bequasselt, die hat auch interesse mitzufahren. wäre wenigstens auch was fürs auge, wenn ich schon den ganzen tag euren anblick aushalten muß  



was FF hat weiß ich nicht, keine ahnung wo er sich rumtreibt oder was er hat, ich funk ihn aber nochmal an. den russen und den anderen vogel werd ich sicher NICHT fragen weil die a) nicht fahren können und b) spaßbremsen sind und c) sicher die runde abbrechen, sollte es mal kurz regnen


----------



## manic (12. Mai 2005)

So Kinners, da hier ja nix mehr geht, muss ich halt mal wieder den Thread hocholemn.

1. Ich erwarte ein team oder drei von hier für DAS Rwennen des Jahres. Schaut mal hier:

http://www.gbbc.de/sis/index.php

2. Urlaub war geil!

3. Warum wird eigentlich bei mir auch ein Urlaub imme rne kleine Materialschlacht. 






P.S.: eins fehlt....


----------



## sunflower (12. Mai 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> So Kinners, da hier ja nix mehr geht, muss ich halt mal wieder den Thread hocholemn.
> 
> 1. Ich erwarte ein team oder drei von hier für DAS Rwennen des Jahres. Schaut mal hier:
> 
> http://www.gbbc.de/sis/index.php


Ja cool! Dachte, das wär nur für die Rockträger...  Aber wenn ich sogar schalten darf?!


----------



## sharky (13. Mai 2005)

ach kinners, ich brauch urlaub 
diese durch die gegen reiserei schlaucht einem ganz schön!


----------



## drivingghost (13. Mai 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ach kinners, ich brauch urlaub
> diese durch die gegen reiserei schlaucht einem ganz schön!


möööp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (14. Mai 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> möööp


tja, da siehst du mal, so sehr, daß ich sogar grammatikfehler einbaue


----------



## rothrunner (12. Juli 2005)

Was hört man da?

Jäger geben keine Genehmigung für die Strecke?  

Wer weiß mehr? Gibt es eine Ersatzstrecke?

12 Stunden-Rennen in Gefahr?

Bitte um Infos!

Danke


----------



## Wellblech (12. Juli 2005)

hallo Rothrunner,
mit der strecke fürs 12 h rennen ist alles klar. Ist halt eine ganz andere wie im letzten jahr.   
mehr darf ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Widu (13. Juli 2005)

Wellblech schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Rothrunner,
> mit der strecke fürs 12 h rennen ist alles klar. Ist halt eine ganz andere wie im letzten jahr.
> mehr darf ich leider nicht sagen.



Ab wann ist denn die Strecke sozusagen beschildert? Besteht die Möglichkeit am Freitag Abend mal vorbeizuradeln und sie sich anzuschauen?


----------



## rothrunner (13. Juli 2005)

Neues Streckenprofil ist nun online!

Ich werde auch mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Wellblech (13. Juli 2005)

Hi, 12 h Racer

die strecke darf erst am freitagabend gekennzeichnet werden. warum sie dieses jahr so geheim ist! DIE JÄGER    machen uns das leben nicht so leicht.
aber wir haben wieder unsere tolle einfahrt ins stadion und den wagen auf den die rundenzähler   sitzen.dort wird wieder gegen ende der 12 h ein großes hallo von den zuschauern sein.es wird auch wieder der ein oder andere ein sprung über den wagen zeigen. oder?

na ja,jetzt verrat ich doch was.   DIE HÜGEL   sind dieses jahr auch auf der runde dabei.zur zeit gut mit wasser gefüllt.

also bis samstag oder auch schon freitag


----------



## rothrunner (14. Juli 2005)

Welche Hügel ? Wasser ?


----------



## Widu (14. Juli 2005)

rothrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Hügel ? Wasser ?



*PANZERHÜGEL!!!!!!!!!*  HAR HAR!!!!!!!!   


Vor und nach jedem Panzerhügel sind immer große Pfützen.... Und laut Wetterbericht soll es Gewitter geben.


----------



## drivingghost (14. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich schmutzig werden könnte komme ich nicht.


----------



## rothrunner (14. Juli 2005)

Es wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit regnen!

Wir werden aussehen wie die Schweine!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (14. Juli 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich schmutzig werden könnte komme ich nicht.




Klar!


----------



## drivingghost (14. Juli 2005)

Sicher. Ich bin hundertprozentiger Schönwetterradler, meine Abneigung gegen Dreck ist gewaltig. Ich würde nie durch Matsch fahren, das dürfen andere Leute machen. 
Oder glaubt hier jemand etwas anderes?


----------



## Widu (14. Juli 2005)

Mit so einer Frage könntest Du einen  ganzen Fred töten.

Nein, ich glaube nichts anderes. So nun definieren wir mal schlechtes Wetter:

Schlechtes Wetter ist:

...wenn es so heftig schneit, regnet, hagelt oder nebelt, dass die Sichtweite unter 2 m beträgt.

... bei Minus 20 Grad 


... bei Plus 70 Grad.

Außerdem gibt es in Külsheim keinen *Matsch*, sondern nur *Lehm*.


----------



## drivingghost (14. Juli 2005)

Dann muss ich wohl meine Brille mit Matsch einreiben, so beträgt die Sichtweite ca 3cm und es ist demnach Schlechtwetter. 
Ist das so richtig / genehmigt?


----------



## Widu (14. Juli 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss ich wohl meine Brille mit Matsch einreiben, so beträgt die Sichtweite ca 3cm und es ist demnach Schlechtwetter.
> Ist das so richtig / genehmigt?



Nein... das ist nur der ärmliche Versuch, sich mittels einer definitorischen Lücke vor dem Start zu drücken. 

War beim Weißwurstrennen eigentlich Schlecht-Wetter?

Nein!

Bist du mitgefahren?


Ja!!!


Na also... schlimmer vom Dreckaufkommen kann es ja fast nicht werden.


----------



## drivingghost (14. Juli 2005)

Aber vielleicht hat mich dieses hohe Dreckaufkommen dermaßen geschädigt dass ich seitdem nicht mehr den Mut habe mich mit Schlamm, Dreck oder Lehm, wie auch immer, anzulegen. 
Vielleicht was das meine Letzte Mountainbikefahrt, ab diesem Zeitpunkt bin ich nur noch Rennrad gefahren, bei trockenem Wetter und Sonnenschein?


----------



## Widu (14. Juli 2005)

Klar, und ab morgen lasse ich mir Flügel wachsen und lerne fliegen!


----------



## sunflower (18. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, und ab morgen lasse ich mir Flügel wachsen und lerne fliegen!


Sollte das ein Hühnerhabicht nicht eigentlich sowieso können?! Kleiner Spätzünder oder was? 

Aber wir sind ja inzwischen schlauer:
Ramin ist trotz Gewitter am Freitag angetreten, ist sogar todesmutig durch die Pfütze vor dem ersten Panzerhügel gefahren und hat sich seine Brille NICHT mit Dreck eingeschmiert, um sich aufgrund von schlechter Sicht doch noch vor der Weiterfahrt drücken zu können. 

Und natürlich auch hier nochmal: War einfach geil!!!


----------



## donrodolpho (30. September 2005)

LEUTE    

das 2 Rennen starten am 1.Advent in Külsheim!!!!
und IHR müsst wieder alle kommen. 
Am besten ihr schaut mal im race und marathon forum, da steht mehr drin!

cu u on the top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donrodolpho (28. Oktober 2007)

so leute 
ich freu mich das ihr euch freut und alle schon ganz wild seid auf die würstchen mit senf ob im rock oder ohne. ich kann euch noch ein paar nähere informationen geben. also ihr habt glück es sind nur 3 runden für die grossen, 2 für die mädels und u19 und 1 runde für die kleinen ( ab 12 jahren ) dafür aber 7,4km pro runde und nach bewältigung aller ärgenissen mit den grünen ( jäger ) haben wir pro runde nun 140 Hm. jetzt wieder was gutes: weil der pastor immer überzieht, könnt ihr etwas länger schlafen und der start ist um 11uhr. jetzt wieder was schlechtes: die startgebühr beträgt  8,- aber die jugend bezahlt  3,- weniger ( die würste sind teurer geworden ). zur strecke : nach schnellem auseinanderziehen des starterfeldes geht es rasend schnell bergab dann in den wald ( holprig und dunkel ) dann einen nette matscheinlage und langsam schrauben wir uns bergan um noch einmal schnell durch eine hohlkehle bergab zu rasen. jetzt sind wir am absoluten tiefpunkt angekommen ( geographisch natürlich ), das bedeutet ab jetzt nur noch bergauf, bischen schotter, bischen asphalt, auf einem holprigen wiesenweg etwas gelegenheit zum durchschnaufen, dann kommen die finalen kurzen aber fiesen anstiege, einmal rund um die stadthalle und ab in die nächste runde. über das wetter kann ich nur sagen es war einmal fies matschig und ein anders mal schnell und knusprig angefroren. näheres erfahrt ihr unter rsv-kuelsheim.de oder unter mtb-kuelsheim.de. gestartet wird in 10 klassen ( da ist fast für jeden eine medallie drin ) wir haben diesmal einen extra crosser bzw singlespeed klasse . so- jetzt runter vom sofa und rauf aufs rad - trainieren


----------



## dirkc (1. November 2007)

Kommt einfach und wenn ihr euch nach der ersten runde mit der wurst euch einfach nur die hände wieder auftaut 

ich komme auch!! das tu ich mindestens einmal an! nur um zu sagen "ich war mal dabei, anno 2007"


----------



## sharky (4. November 2007)

dirkc schrieb:


> ich komme auch!! das tu ich mindestens einmal an! nur um zu sagen "ich war mal dabei, anno 2007"



dirk, da isses kalt, nass und böse schlammig....


----------



## Widu (9. November 2007)

Ja klar!


Genauso wollen wir es doch, oder?


----------



## sharky (10. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> Genauso wollen wir es doch, oder?



also den schlamm zugegebener maßen nicht, mir reicht es heut noch von damals...


----------



## drivingghost (10. November 2007)

ach komm fisch, jammerlappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (10. November 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> ohoh... du wirst weich. butterweich. schwabbelig.iiiih



na dazu haben wir doch dich schon


----------



## CrossTec (10. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> Ja klar!
> 
> 
> Genauso wollen wir es doch, oder?



Das es dir gefällt wissen wir ja!


----------



## Widu (12. November 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> ach komm fisch, jammerlappen



Genau... Jammerlappen.

Grüße vom Rolf (Aub). der war ziemlich erstaunt, dass wir uns auch schon mal gesehen hatten. 



sharky schrieb:


> na dazu haben wir doch dich schon



Nein, mich!



CrossTec schrieb:


> Das es dir gefällt wissen wir ja!



Verreck!

Ich bin enttarnt!  


Besser noch finde ich aber dieses Bild:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. November 2007)

Schau mal in Sharky's Fotoalbum. Da sind auch noch Bilder vom Weißwurstrennen, bei dem wir dabei waren.





Wenn ich eine Möglichkeit habe hinzukommen, würde ich es mir aber trotzdem nochmal antun.


----------



## Widu (12. November 2007)

Das Jahr darauf sah  so aus:







Da war es glatt und die Piste wunderbar gefroren.


Mir wäre ja ein wenig Schnee (so 20cm) am Liebsten.


----------



## sharky (13. November 2007)

also ich werd das mal spontan entscheiden ob ich mitmache
hängt vom wetter und der tageslaune ab, sicher weiss ich es noch net
heute schneits sogar bei uns im neckartal


----------



## drivingghost (14. November 2007)

> Grüße vom Rolf (Aub). der war ziemlich erstaunt, dass wir uns auch schon mal gesehen hatten.



Ja fein, wie klein die Welt doch ist 





Ich hoffe, der Postmann kommt auch.

Falschfahrer, quatsch mal den Kai an, vielleicht könnt ihr ja zusammen fahren. Ich versuche noch, einen aus unserem Dorf zu aktivieren.


----------



## Widu (14. November 2007)

Der Postmann kommt auch. Ist aber momentan eher unfit (d.h. er braucht beide Beine, um mich fertig zu machen), da er mit dem Hausbau beschäftigt ist.

Bei mir ist auch eher wenig los, da sich Nachwuchs in unserem Hause eingestellt hat. Werde das Ganze also eher gemütlich angehen.


----------



## sharky (14. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch eher wenig los, da sich Nachwuchs in unserem Hause eingestellt hat.


wenn net, vielleicht gibts auch ne kinderhänger-klasse bei dem rennen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. November 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Falschfahrer, quatsch mal den Kai an, vielleicht könnt ihr ja zusammen fahren. Ich versuche noch, einen aus unserem Dorf zu aktivieren.



Uääääh, der fährt mir wieder davon.  

Nee, mach ich. Er wird sich freuen, wenn ich ihm den ganzen Kofferraum einsaue.  Und den Schnee im Odenwald geh ich jetzt gleich mal testen.


Es sei denn, der Fisch nimmt mich im Kinderanhänger mit... Wie wär's... äh... Mama?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> Das Jahr darauf sah  so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da war ich auch dabei.
Vll mach ich dieses Jahr wieder mit... mal sehen was die Radlage dazu sagt.
Sind Steckachsen und Kettenführungen zugelassen?


----------



## Widu (15. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Da war ich auch dabei.
> Vll mach ich dieses Jahr wieder mit... mal sehen was die Radlage dazu sagt.
> Sind Steckachsen und Kettenführungen zugelassen?




Wenn es Dir Spaß macht, kannst Du bestimmt auch zu Fuß kommen. 

Bei 21km ... wenn Du die in einer Stunde Rennen kannst, kannst Du Dich bestimmt weit vorne platzieren.

@ Fischle

Kinderanhänger am MTB bei einem Rennen? Meine Frau würde mich umbringen.


@ Tom

Was ist mit Dir?


----------



## Levty (15. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir Spaß macht, kannst Du bestimmt auch zu Fuß kommen.
> 
> Bei 21km ... wenn Du die in einer Stunde Rennen kannst, kannst Du Dich bestimmt weit vorne platzieren.


Siedelsbrunn war 50km, und da hab ichs ins vordere 1/3 geschafft. Wird bei den 40 Teilnehmern des WWRs auch machbar sein


----------



## sharky (16. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> @ Fischle
> 
> Kinderanhänger am MTB bei einem Rennen? Meine Frau würde mich umbringen.



das eins von vorne rein klar ist: memmen dürfen net starten


----------



## Widu (17. November 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> das eins von vorne rein klar ist: memmen dürfen net starten



Schade, werde Dich vermissen.


----------



## gruen (17. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> Der Postmann kommt auch. Ist aber momentan eher unfit (d.h. er braucht beide Beine, um mich fertig zu machen), da er mit dem Hausbau beschäftigt ist.
> 
> Bei mir ist auch eher wenig los, da sich Nachwuchs in unserem Hause eingestellt hat. Werde das Ganze also eher gemütlich angehen.


Aha. Du fährst gemütlich, ja?

Und die Renten sind sicher ...


----------



## sharky (17. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> Schade, werde Dich vermissen.



 ok, der punkt geht an dich


----------



## Widu (18. November 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Aha. Du fährst gemütlich, ja?
> 
> Und die Renten sind sicher ...




Ich fahre immer gemütlich. 




sharky schrieb:


> ok, der punkt geht an dich




Das war jetzt zu leicht!


----------



## sharky (19. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> Das war jetzt zu leicht!



ich streit mich nicht mit alten männern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (20. November 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> ich streit mich nicht mit alten männern





Hast Angst trotz Deiner "Jugend" zu unterliegen?


----------



## sharky (23. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> Hast Angst trotz Deiner "Jugend" zu unterliegen?



nein aber ich will net den letzten rest selbstwertgefühl eines alten mannes zerstören


----------



## Widu (23. November 2007)

Kennst Du den Spruch mit der Eiche und dem sich schubb(pp)e(r)nden Fisch?


----------



## sharky (23. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> Kennst Du den Spruch mit der Eiche und dem sich schubb(pp)e(r)nden Fisch?



nein, aber ich will ihn glaub auch garnet kennenlernen  


oh man so ein mist, meine VR scheibe am weißwurstrenneneinsatzvehikel hat nen massiven schlag, so ein .... :kotz:


----------



## Widu (24. November 2007)

Jetzt kommen die billigen Ausreden, oder?


----------



## sharky (24. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die billigen Ausreden, oder?



schön wärs  

und das schlimmste: 2 bikes. 1 problem. 2 mal das selbe! zumindest bis vorhin.

heut morgen endlich mal mein fully wieder gangbar gemacht und was merk ich beim festziehen des bremssattels: den zieht es schräg beim anziehen der schrauben so dass die scheibe net schleiffrei zu bekommen war. naja, mit ner halbierten 0,1mm unterlegscheibe oben und unten hab ich die dann zwar grad gekriegt aber mich dafür beim einbremsen der scheiben mal gepflegt auf die fresse gelegt als das VR an ner noch nassen stelle blockierte. wenigstens konnt ich mich so unters bike werfen dass es keinen kratzer abbekommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (24. November 2007)

Was für Scheiben fährst Du?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. November 2007)

Am Fully Windcutter.

Muß man sich für die Weißwurstgeschichte eigentlich vorher anmelden, oder geht das auch noch vor Ort am Sonntag?


----------



## sharky (25. November 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Am Fully Windcutter.



das fully läuft ja wieder aber das werde ich - im falle einer teilnahme - sicher nicht in külsheim fahren....

@widu
hab ne louise dran, die scheibe hat wohl nen schlag abbekommen, ich drück sie grad zurecht, schleift nur noch minimal. heisst aber net dass ich starte. da möcht ich den einwurf wegen anmeldung am sonntag von micha aufgreifen. 
ich werd das spontan entscheiden ob ich mitmache, die strecke dürfte ja wieder ne üble schlammpiste sein und ich hab echt keinen großen bock drauf, da im schalmm mehr zu schieben und hinterher 3h zu putzen.... :kotz:


----------



## Widu (25. November 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Am Fully Windcutter.
> 
> Muß man sich für die Weißwurstgeschichte eigentlich vorher anmelden, oder geht das auch noch vor Ort am Sonntag?



Geht vor Ort kostet aber 3  mehr.


----------



## sharky (25. November 2007)

wann ist denn online-anmeldeschluss?


----------



## Widu (25. November 2007)

28.11.07 ist Voranmeldeschluss.



@ Fischle Wie verbiegt man sich eine Bremsscheibe?


----------



## sharky (25. November 2007)

Widu schrieb:


> Fischle Wie verbiegt man sich eine Bremsscheibe?



ja gute frage, keine ahnung, aber ich bin da net der einzige der sowas hat


----------



## velopope (27. November 2007)

wehe mein rad sieht nachher so aus! widu wird es putzen, garantiert! immerhin war es seine doofe idee


----------



## Widu (27. November 2007)

Ich putze noch nicht mal mein eigenes Rad. 


Und Du meinst, ich würde Deinen Crosser auch nur anfassen?




SCHLAMM!


Heute Abend geht die Nachtfahrt in Richtung Külsheim. Habe da ein kleines Versprechen einzulösen.


----------



## CrossTec (27. November 2007)

velopope schrieb:


> wehe mein rad sieht nachher so aus! widu wird es putzen, garantiert! immerhin war es seine doofe idee


Ist das ne verbindliche Zusage? 



Widu schrieb:


> Ich putze noch nicht mal mein eigenes Rad.
> 
> 
> Und Du meinst, ich würde Deinen Crosser auch nur anfassen?
> ...


Kleiner, wie schaut es am Samstag *früh* aus, mit ner kleinen Streckeneinweisung deinerseits?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velopope (28. November 2007)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Ist das ne verbindliche Zusage?



jepp

hab gehört, da gibts danach weissbier ... und dafür tu ich bekanntlich alles


----------



## Widu (28. November 2007)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Ist das ne verbindliche Zusage?
> 
> 
> Kleiner, wie schaut es am Samstag *früh* aus, mit ner kleinen Streckeneinweisung deinerseits?



Samstag Mittag mit der MTB Truppe und dem Gruen. Der hat gestern telefonisch sein Erscheinen zugesichert. Abschließend Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?



velopope schrieb:


> jepp
> 
> hab gehört, da gibts danach weissbier ... und dafür tu ich bekanntlich alles



Und Weißwürste.

Und Weißwürste.

UND WEISSWÜRSTE!!!!!!


----------



## Levty (28. November 2007)

Die Heidelberger Race-Fraktion ist vorraussichtlich auch dabei 
Cheers.


----------



## velopope (28. November 2007)

... und was ist nu mit der strecke? brauch ich mit dem crosser erst gar nicht zu kommen?

schlauchboot? seil und pickel?

meine spione berichten von diversen schlammeinheiten seltsamer koerzitivität


----------



## Widu (29. November 2007)

Die sind aus der Strecke genommen worden.


----------



## velopope (29. November 2007)

d.h. ich kann mit weisser hose fahren?


----------



## drivingghost (1. Dezember 2007)

wird sicher übel schlammig...


----------



## Levty (1. Dezember 2007)

Habe Schutzblech vorne


----------



## drivingghost (2. Dezember 2007)

du meinst platt vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2007)

Ramin hat die Crosser Wertung gewonnen! Mit platten!

Ja, jetzt auch platt, aber werde gleich wieder meine anderen Reifen draufmachen...


----------



## drivingghost (2. Dezember 2007)

die hätte ich sogar gewonnen, wenn ich freihändig gefahren wäre. die konkurrenz  war lachhaft. 
aber es hat richtig spass gemacht. 

und wenn lev einem sagt, dass hinter einem ein pinker panther steht, schlagt ihm aufs maul und haltet das essen fest.


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> die hätte ich sogar gewonnen, wenn ich freihändig gefahren wäre. die konkurrenz  war lachhaft.
> aber es hat richtig spass gemacht.


So ist es. Und wer darauf reinfällt, sollte mir sein Essen überlassen 

Nächstes Jahr komm ich mim Crosser und 2.5er Drahtreifen, dann kann nix schiefegehen ;D


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Dezember 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> und wenn lev einem sagt, dass hinter einem ein pinker panther steht, schlagt ihm aufs maul und haltet das essen fest.


  tja, manche werden nie erwachsen!

lev hat sich mit dem grösstem federweg und den dicksten reifen auf der strecke nen platten geholt!

also der reihe nach: start, ramin schiesst mit nem anderem fahrer davon, irgendwo hinter mir gibts nen massensturz, den ich aber nich gesehen habe. egal, ich werde recht schnell noch von weiteren fahrern überholt und bekomme schon in der ersten runde probleme mit chainsuck usw. der schlamm setzt sich gleich überall drauf.
ramin hatte nach der ersten abfahrt ärgerlicherweise schon nen platten, was ihn aber nicht daran hinderte, in der 3. runde wieder an mir vorbei zu ziehen. bis dorthin hatte ich kaum probleme mit der strecke, eher mit meiner schaltung, chainsuck usw. ich konnte nich so drücken, wie ich eigentlich wollte..... den gewünschten gang rein zu bekommen war echt glückssache.
ca. 2km vor ende ging mal wieder gar nix, musste n stück schieben und mich überholten hier 3 fahrer, die mich dadurch auf platz 7 schubsten. ok, weiss aber nich, ob ich die mit funktionierender schaltung noch bekommen hätte.
dafür, das ich 2 wochen lang erkältet war, bin ich aber mit dem ergebnis zufrieden.
lev hatte leider in der 3. runde n platten, jani meinte, sie wäre nich so fit, was sie aber trotzdem nicht daran hinderte, auf platz 1 zu fahren, gratulation!

hier noch die bilder des tages:

lev




daniel





sein sattel mit neuem überzug:





mein bike:








ramin sieger kategorie krasser crosser:





und nochmal siegerehrung mit ramin und jani:





danke für veranstalter, war n nettes rennen und gute verpflegung. 
irgendwie gab es wurst im überfluss so dass meine netten kumpels ständig damit vor meiner nase rumfummeln mussten..... nein! ich werde nicht rückfällig!


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> lev hat sich mit dem grösstem federweg und den dicksten reifen auf der strecke nen platten geholt!


Jaja, hat mir ja schon das Rennen versaut  
Kann halt eben keinen Meter bergab fahren, muss ich mal üben...


----------



## Widu (3. Dezember 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> die hätte ich sogar gewonnen, wenn ich freihändig gefahren wäre. die konkurrenz  war lachhaft.
> aber es hat richtig spass gemacht.




Das ist aber nett formuliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (4. Dezember 2007)

die ergebnisse sind online!
score
ramin ist gerade mal 4min hinter dem absolut schnellsten. tja, wäre das mit dem platten nicht passiert, hätte er wohl um platz 1 gekämpft. ich vermute mal:

3min: schlauch wechseln +  aufpumpen
1min: die an den fingern festgefrohrene kartusche wieder entfernen (oder soll ich sagen: abreissen?) 

macht 4min!


----------



## Levty (4. Dezember 2007)

Wow, ich hab ja nur 4:44:44 gebraucht, nciht schlecht für 20km


----------

